# Return from The Warp



## omgitsduane

I've been out of action for quite some time because of a lack of workable camera. And although I have a temporary replacement, its not the best but anyway here's what I've been up to.

The first off is my daemon prince, hes been in a WIP stage for what seems like forever and only now do I see how grossly oversized he is.









This fella here was supposed to be a present but now I guess it's going to a worthy cause.









A very rough idea for a Tervigon I am attempting too.








I took the carnifex apart I had and glued the chest back together at about a 45degree angle to give it more thickness and spread out the back a lot more.

The next 2 are buildings I've made from cardboard as mock-ups for a table I plan to get to work on sooner or later.








This is what I guess I could only describe as a Seed-plant. I want to have the big back room full of all kind of servitor arms and bits and pieces to dismantle marines or maybe a station where they go through some ritual blessings. (I'm not that big on fluff info so if anyone has a better idea, let me hear it!)








This one is a big temple that I was inspired from one of the opening chapters of 'The Dark Apostle' but their chapel was inside a cruiser, still. It was the inspiration none-the-less.









This was a great idea to begin with but kind of let me down after the painting (which is in no-way finished) and such so I may go still add some things and also sand it back to a more square shape in areas.


























The first one was an idea I took from a piece of art in the 4th edition space marine codex. I don't know what it is exactly but I think it's still very cool. Unsure of a base or anything I could add.

The second is a bunch of simple markers I figured I would find uses for since I have so many spare bolters and that kind of junk.

The last is a piece I made for a friend of mine. I originally wanted it bigger but that never came to fruition, perhaps I may still increase the size but that would be down the track.

And my favourites:
















These are the start of my traitor guard army. I have a few more models but there isn't much converting on them yet, I intend to go a long way with these in terms of modeling but I've been swamped with a bunch of other projects for either myself or friends.

And the piece de resistance(is that even the right phrase?)
My model for Colonel 'Iron Hands' Straken:








I went with adding as much as I could but I think he could still use a gas mask and pipes here and there, the shotgun I don't know exactly what to do as there is little room but I'm considering a sort of sling for him or making the plasma pistol and shotgun interchangeable. But haven't thought that far ahead 

So hopefully this is the beginning of a very long road for me and I hope to be making more and more frequent trips with updates!


----------



## hippypancake

All of that was amazing good sir have some rep I especially love the Trygon and Fex


----------



## TheReverend

Those traitor guard look awesome, but so does most of the other stuff. Hope you get it all finished one day 

+rep


----------



## Winterous

Holy fuck, that Straken is SEX!
What did you use for the skull heads by the way? They're damn fine.

And for the Shotgun, first of all interesting, simple conversion, a little more work and it'd look pretty good, I'd probably remove or change the back bit, it looks pretty retarded when you've cut half the gun off, perhaps the stock of a Lasgun could be put there.
And yeah, a sling on his back would work fine.

I'd also probably put a big Chaos symbol on his chest, to distinguish him a little more.


Anyway, what the hell are those random pieces of card on the Lasguns? :S

Sweet work man!


----------



## omgitsduane

hippypancake said:


> All of that was amazing good sir have some rep I especially love the Trygon and Fex





TheReverend said:


> Those traitor guard look awesome, but so does most of the other stuff. Hope you get it all finished one day
> 
> +rep


I hope I can get it all done too. I have so much on my plate all up and I don't wanna get too far behind myself but hopefully some updates for the guardsmen soon!









The tervigon has gained some weight but I'm not happy with where its ending up, I'm half considering taking the plates off and the gut stuff and re doing it all into a nicer shape.









My ork battlewagon and 1/2 so far, but have no clear ideas for the 2nd one at the moment.









And just some eggs for the tervigon or maybe objective markers. 


Not a lot to show but at least its progress none-the-less.


----------



## omgitsduane

I redid the tervigon up to this stage








I thought it looked a little better and gave me more room to work plus I wouldnt use as much putty building up the armour plates if I cover them in scraps of plasticard first.









Another mock up for a building, I'm running low on cardboard unfortunately as I'd like to make a few more like this or maybe much bigger ones.









And these guys have had a tiny bit of work done, I gave random guys in the squads kneepads and elbowpads but the camera really doesn't pick up fine stuff that much. I put a bloodletter head on the chest but I think I might need to try it again and shave more of the head off. Perhaps straken needs a collar or something?


----------



## forkmaster

Nice work, will be looking forward to see them painted! k:


----------



## omgitsduane

I can't wait to actually get to painting them either!

This was in my last post but I added some straws to it for a bit more of a 3d feel and I think it comes together a lot better now.









The rest are just random shaped building chunks that I've made for mock ups. I intend to get started on the proper attempts in a couple of weeks if I'm lucky.









































that's it, nothing else to really say.


----------



## Winterous

Looking nice!
I'd ditch the top-level bridge though, looks a little odd sitting there, and would make moving around that building just that little bit harder (one of the main things to consider when making ruins, the player's arms).


----------



## sethgabriel1990

really good looking traitor guard! im thinking of doing some nurgle-y ones myself, like the idea with the skulls you've had! and the bloodletters head on the dudes chest is nicely done


----------



## omgitsduane

Thanks! got a long way to go and hoping to get some more command squad kits soon to make custom models for all the special characters I'll be using.

So uh... Long story short... My dog ate and chewed up all the mock-ups I made last I was on but I made some newer ones that hopefully will fit the bill a little better.









Just a simple but large sized building, not sure if I want to make another section on it yet.









These turn into...

















A simple landing pad-type thing.


And these are crashed raiders for a mate, need some dark eldar bodies to make some gore bits and pieces but its a start.

















Thats the end of that chapter.


----------



## Winterous

Fuuck yes!


----------



## wombat_tree

Niiiice. I'll be watching this thread. Loving the Daemon Prince by the way, can we get a scale shot?


----------



## omgitsduane

A scale shot for sir.








Sorry about the stupid objective marker in the way, but he doesn't stand up so well on his own. ha.










Some dark eldar giblets I've sculpted, still working on it as its a whole new process to work that small but I think they came out alright.

The tervigon has some vents now, I don't know what they do but they are there.









Here is Straken again, with 3 of the sargaents I hope to use for my army, still very much WIP.









And these happy fellows are my conversions for Chenkov and Sargaent Kell, the whip I want to have looking like its electrified, as I want to have him pushing forward a squad of "slave" guardsmen.

















And my new favourite model, Guardsmen Marbo. The idea for the grenade-speargun came from just needing a weapon that was powerful and not as boring some sort of suped-up laspistol plus its relatively silent which suits him.


----------



## Winterous

Fucking LOVING Marbo!
However, strapping grenades to a spear, really wouldn't work.
I suggest you take them off, it'll look better (in my opinion) as well.
Other than that, damn man, he looks awesome!

Get some more shots of his demo charge, and face.
It looks like you've done something to the face, but I can't tell what.


----------



## omgitsduane

I tried to give him a sort of joker-esque smile. I'll have to GS him and make it more obvious, I put some plastic cement on his face and prodded it a little as the glue makes it nice and soft but it didn't hold long and sort of sunk into the gaps ha.

I like the grenades, it packs a punch! I was thinking the demo charge needs more nades and perhaps some sorts of fuses? as well as the spear gun maybe needing a small rope or wire?

Thanks sir!

I do have some bad news unfortunately AGAIN it seems my gorgeous dog has found his way into the shed and destroyed the 2nd round of mock up buildings... So the next lot of buildings will have to be the legit versions as I don't have enough cardboard to make decent mock ups anymore...

I do however have this fellow back for a bit.









He's been going better and better, im slowly adding more and more details to him, I want to have little spinal shards out the back on the top and need to cover up the vents with putty to give them less smooth shape. then carve into them the small vent details.

And here is his best mate:








I apologise for the blurry pictures, the camera wasn't cooperating tonight in any way and I figured something is better than nothing. the marines arms and legs will be soon enough, I want the legs fairly sunk into the ground to show just how heavy this beast was when it trampled him. 

Now for a more space marine style question:

I'm trying to make belts/straps for my mates sternguard boltguns and I have no idea for a good way to make them look good and hold the gun so if anyone has any ideas or pictures of conversions they have done for this I'd love to see it. 

I hope to get more done soon but I've been rather swamped lately with other stuff.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL

Awsome work!


----------



## Storm of Iron

I am working in a traitor guard mixing and matching FW bodies with the normal kits, i love the skull heads and I would be intrested in getting some if you wouldn't mind sharing where you got them from. 

keep it up 

SoI


----------



## omgitsduane

RIVALBLACKWELL said:


> Awsome work!


Thanks man!



Storm of Iron said:


> I am working in a traitor guard mixing and matching FW bodies with the normal kits, i love the skull heads and I would be intrested in getting some if you wouldn't mind sharing where you got them from.
> 
> keep it up
> 
> SoI


Nah no forgeworld, I need to work on my sculpting and there is no better way than working on something like this.

I got the skulls all from chaos vehicle sprues. They have spikey sets of spikes and yeah... cut them off and cheap em up and ta-da!


The chaos continues!









I've been making excuses not to work on my guardsmen, I guess cos I don't want to ruin my work with my terrible painting.









Magnetised this guys special weapon load-out, hope to do it to the other 3 special weapons guys I have built up so far as it provides quick options.









This man is my custom chaos Creed. I decided to try and bulk out the chest a bit, I might put tattered rags on his back and some other bits and pieces. The arm pointing I really don't like either, but not sure what I could give him.










The guy on the left is my Kell, his back spikes fell off during some rough-housing so I'll be putting tougher ones up and his mate is a soldier from AL-Rahem's person squad.

I want them all with the ragged desert warrior look and it came out better than I was thinking - even if it took a few tries.

And since I don't know what these are for otherwise, a nice little objective marker or maybe some other sort of marker to use in game.


----------



## Winterous

Looking great man!
With Creed, his other hand should be like, with another laspistol (since he has two of them).
Perhaps holding a monocular, to purvey the battlefield.

And that Al'Rhamen squad chap, his chest looks like it's on fire!


----------



## forkmaster

omgitsduane said:


> And since I don't know what these are for otherwise, a nice little objective marker or maybe some other sort of marker to use in game.


Ive always wondered what you should do with that skull and whats its for. Please enlighten me. :biggrin:


----------



## omgitsduane

Me too ha.

A little more work done on the captains and stuff tonight.









It's amazing how much some little rivets can add to it.









Sargeant Kell is really coming along as is Al-Rahem.

























This particular Leman Russ was attached with a pair of big-ass pliers. I think it might need more damage and perhaps some chaos-related vandalism.









This guy I am thinking is going to be a spawn-type creature with a lascannon or something hanging out its back, may count as a weapons team and could make a few more if I like how this one turns out.

So this concludes tonights chapter.


----------



## Winterous

<insert mindless praise here>


----------



## omgitsduane

Thank you bob 

My pride so far is instilled mostly in this piece.









The idea is the team has been pinned down by a sniper and one is luring the other sniper to fire so their teams sniper can take him/it out and then return to busting tanks wide open. 

I might try and do a few more Heavy Weapon Team bases with themes or stories or what-have-you-term.


















I've run out of milliput and so had to bulk this guy out with greenstuff which I'm really not liking. but at least his shape is a little more obvious now, and also his size, still not sure what to count him as, sentinel or weapon team.

And since all my other buildings were ruined I decided to try my hand today at starting some new ones.









This one I want as a sort of gene-facility, so those tubes will be filled one day with little embryo-type alien things and lots of wires and that kind of cool stuff here and there with some effort and luck.









Just a simple bombed-out building. the base rubble is just to give the base a bit of depth as I felt it needed some craters somewhere.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Some great work going here duane. The terrain is awesome. Can I ask where you got the white cable you're using on the IG?


----------



## omgitsduane

The thin white cables? they are actually super thin plasticard rods. I think 1mm and maybe .5mm thick.


----------



## shaantitus

There are some spectacular conversions here. What is the plan for the badly damaged tank? Terrain piece or functional unit? Its just that the damage looks quite extensive.


----------



## omgitsduane

Honestly, I have no idea. I think I like it as a terrain piece, but how to use it I got no idea, would look kinda cool on a base with certain battlefield implements around it but then it wont go well when I finish (if) my table.


----------



## omgitsduane

I've made a base for a head tonight and might work on the actual mechanics of how the lascannon will fit onto his back next.

These little boys are "experiments" for the tubes, I don't know what else to do, might make them slightly one sided and deformed like the spawn heavy weapon team.









And something I think will be quite fun, a gaunt cut in half and then shaved down to a perfectly flat surface. Might use it on the base of one of the heavy weapon teams or possibly a regular.

















TYRANIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cant wait to get more work done on this but I am splitting myself between my pen/pencil art, painting canvas and sculpting so my time is very limited at the moment. I hate having so much on the go but the list is slowly getting smaller.


----------



## Winterous

Dude, WTF is that thing???
It looks more Chaos than Tyranid to me, as in, Chaos vehicles.
Or Dark Eldar stuff even...


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Dude, WTF is that thing???
> It looks more Chaos than Tyranid to me, as in, Chaos vehicles.
> Or Dark Eldar stuff even...


Ummm... it is a tyranid.

A heirophant or whatever they are called.

I've decided to start basing and cleaning up/finishing some of the older terrain pieces I have lying around that have been lying on my desk for maybe a year if not a little more.









This was a full 8 pointed star but I think it works better as the chaos version of the broken Aquila piece that shows up everywhere.

Some sort of space marine shrine/temple.









I don't know what else to add to this unless I make a few dead marines lying about, both chaos and loyal, maybe two that died facing off like the elevator scene in smokin' aces.









A bit of a chaos shrine, I was thinking of having big columns at the front, or maybe small ones that make a small path to the stairs.









This is how I think the leman russ is best used. I may change the layout of this a lot when I come to actually make it but basically the idea is a very close range ambush and the russ carcass left in the streets.

That's all I have for now, but I hope over the next week to get a lot more work done.


----------



## Winterous

Loving the star, would be a great piece to play with, very characterful.
And the Leman Russ too, but I think it needs a bit more damage; like, for example, the top hatch has Melta bombed open, and the guys inside wasted.


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Loving the star, would be a great piece to play with, very characterful.
> And the Leman Russ too, but I think it needs a bit more damage; like, for example, the top hatch has Melta bombed open, and the guys inside wasted.


Yeah the star was a good idea, not sure why I never did that before.

How would a melta bomb attack look? Like an inch of tank opened up by a glowing molten-slag hole? similar to the melta shots I've already put on the tank, but like 2-3 times the size?

Corpses inside might be a little advanced for me, as I don't wanna open the tank up THAT much, but the turret, treads and a couple of pieces of the hull are seriously damages, I would imagine the crew were just sitting ducks as the enemy lifted the hatch and threw in some nades.

But as always, you have good comments to add.










Added some simple columns to the base of what will be a shrine, with the giant gamesworkshop space marine statue at the top.

I decided against the russ rolling between roads for the ambush scene so I went for it driving through a ruined building when it gets hit.









The hard question is how am I gonna make room for troops to have set up a clear ambush on the board now though, I've been thinking of making another board and reverting back to my old plan and simple making extra boards that come off it to give the buildings the ambushers used as cover some extra length and presence, but we will see.

I guess I'll also need to order some gaurdsmen to use simply as the dead men on this base.

Over and out!


----------



## Winterous

What I mean about the tank is, have the top hatch melted open, like it's just been burnt away or something, a big hole through the middle of it; and just have a bit of slag inside the turret so it doesn't look wrong, and that's it.

Shrine looks nice, it'll be sweet when the statue's on there.
Might want to magnetise it though, to save space, it's pretty damn tall.


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> What I mean about the tank is, have the top hatch melted open, like it's just been burnt away or something, a big hole through the middle of it; and just have a bit of slag inside the turret so it doesn't look wrong, and that's it.
> 
> Shrine looks nice, it'll be sweet when the statue's on there.
> Might want to magnetise it though, to save space, it's pretty damn tall.


I was thinking it might be good to use my happy plier friends to cut the shrine in half perhaps and have it crashed over. But that is in the mix.

I get what you mean with the tank now... but hmmm...


----------



## omgitsduane

I didn't get anything really done tonight, I've been out til only a few hours ago so yeah. That's my excuse.








I added tiles to this piece and pva on exposed foam bits.










And just some pictures of the russ damage.


----------



## Azwraith

looking awesome i need to ask what is that product you have used for the columns looks very handy to me


----------



## Winterous

The tiles need to be a bit broken.
Like half of them should be shattered, like they were hit with a hammer.
Obviously hitting them with a hammer wouldn't do anything, so that means you'd need to cut them.


----------



## omgitsduane

Azwraith said:


> looking awesome i need to ask what is that product you have used for the columns looks very handy to me


Its orange foam, a friend of mine bought it for me, online somewhere. You'd have to find out yourself unfortunately cos I've got no idea ha.



Winterous said:


> The tiles need to be a bit broken.
> Like half of them should be shattered, like they were hit with a hammer.
> Obviously hitting them with a hammer wouldn't do anything, so that means you'd need to cut them.


Yeah I know this, but I figured since I cut the pieces out at random and stuck them down, I'll wait for them to dry and damage them, that way I don't have to pre-plan my floor and any damage patterns.

My latest monster terrain piece.










This will have a sort of theme, or a story. I want to have a few imperial traitor guardsmen lying dead amongst the rubble here. My thoughts are that they went AWOL and huddled up together in this building and when the space marines found it they blasted open the sides and laid waste to them, in a sort of equilibrium gun-combat style.










I'm just hoping I can find time to put it all together and get something worth showing done soon.


----------



## Winterous

Looking good man.


----------



## omgitsduane

Thanks 

I have big plans for the inside of it too, I'm thinking along the lines of a few symbols of heresy and some sort of rituals performed by the renegades.



















I still need to add about a billion details to these clearly, and I'm tempted to chuck another panel behind the big front door to give it more length and seem more spacey.


----------



## Winterous

Oh dude, you got some sorta citedel-y arch thing going on, nice!


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Oh dude, you got some sorta citedel-y arch thing going on, nice!


I certainly do 

I've made some minor adjustements, adding some small details to the outside in foamboard.





























I started doing the re-bar for some of it when I ran out of the right plasticard rods so that will have to wait for a bit 

I added another board to the front as I think it really sells the whole shape a lot better.


----------



## Winterous

Looking great man!
Be sure to have pieces of roof piled up all over the place, especially around the tank.


----------



## omgitsduane

Yeah I was thinking maybe there isn't enough rubble just yet...


So this is Nancy.









Her main gun is coming along well too, just thickening it and creating an interesting shape out of plasticard first.










But I still think it could work if it was bigger than that.










The rib structure is actually cat-5 cables that I've found lying around and decided would make a good base for big easy ribs when I start to add details.

I'll be working on a base for the head next... I'll need all the patience I can get.


----------



## omgitsduane

So this is what I've got done in the few hours I've had today...









Nancy1
Nancy2
Nancy3

I've put a little bit of putty between the "ribs" I can reach and will probably have to buy some square plasticard beams that can hold the legs in without them rolling around to give me less trouble when trying to set up a final position.

I will do more work on the front arms and hopefully have the start of the head tonight.


I've decided that the new middle panel I built wasn't up to my liking either, so I've gone with something a little simpler for now.









Another view
From the top...
Top view

I quite like this view, I should of put models in there "duking it out".
Cinematic view










Also started on building up some rubble and sand base for the older pieces...




























Amazing how much difference a little bit of sand can make to the piece.


----------



## Winterous

Looking awesome man 
On this picture though...
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/thechapelofthelost.jpg
The top-left wall section, it just ends at a straight edge, that needs to be fixed to look broken.


----------



## omgitsduane

Oh yeah that, I put the wall piece up there before, I just took the picture beforehand.


----------



## Alexious

Very creative work, well done.

My comments...

1). Is that phone number valid? As I called and did some heavy breathing but you hung up on me... not very polite. 
2). Centrum is a great multivitamin! Take them more often.


Now for serious comments.

Love your ideas, when you sit down, I would be interested to know how you plan the project, any insight? or do you just look at something and think that would be great as ribs? or do you look around for something to use a ribs? (using your cable as an example). Very creative in any regard.


----------



## omgitsduane

Alexious said:


> Very creative work, well done.
> 
> My comments...
> 
> 1). Is that phone number valid? As I called and did some heavy breathing but you hung up on me... not very polite.
> 2). Centrum is a great multivitamin! Take them more often.
> 
> 
> Now for serious comments.
> 
> Love your ideas, when you sit down, I would be interested to know how you plan the project, any insight? or do you just look at something and think that would be great as ribs? or do you look around for something to use a ribs? (using your cable as an example). Very creative in any regard.


HAHAHA!

1) It's the number for a local telstra shop. Was having trouble with my phone and yeah... that's it. 
2) I don't know if its doing anything yet but I have gained super-powers.

I don't really have much of a plan, I have a small sketchbook that is just pages off being completely filled and I draw and write about anything that sort of sparks my brain.

I have found that collecting useful looking bits and pieces here and there can add a lot more than you ever intended. I found the cables in a box of stuff I have that is all very useful given the right circumstance so it fit together well.

But as I said... most of my projects tend to veer off a completely different path soon after construction starts mainly due to my lack of patience.

THAT being said...

I really wish I could say I've been busy but that would just be a blatant lie... The truth is I've lost a lot of momentum lately and been quite sick.

I've begun a small ruined building-turned fortification.



























And begun plastering up a few of the smaller pieces here and there...










Unfortunately my camera ran out of batteries straight after I uploaded these so I'll have to go down tomorrow and get a hold of some more for the time being.

I am going to (within the next week) rip the whole chapel off its bases and put it down again onto a single bit board and also increase the height with some 25mm blue foam.


----------



## Winterous

Remember to make it detachable!
One-piece buildings are great and all, but they suck to transport!


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Remember to make it detachable!
> One-piece buildings are great and all, but they suck to transport!


I won't be doing that, I prefer intricate pieces that can be wholly replaced as opposed to a big piece that won't look right if chunks of it don't fit together nice and smooth... but that's just my inner creativity OCD.

I got up to a stage where I've realised the whole thing needs a big base to sit on like more traditional chapels and also inspiration from some recent terrain I've looked at so here it what I've done.


















It is sitting on a 25mm thick slab of blue foam that I've cut down roughly at first as I intend to add a lot of damage so the accuracy isn't SUCH a big deal I feel.










The circle sections with lines coming out I want to have as implosions and the circle areas will be collapsed wall that will have rubble falling down to the MDF board.

Kind of very eager to get started on this again properly but I've gotta really plan it out a bit better.

And because of what I've done, I have THESE(link) leftover and I guess I'll just make them into either make shift cover sections of wall or... maybe some small themed scenery pieces... Oh the possibilities.


I really like how these two have come out, not finished yet but they did come out fairly well considering what it looked like before I chopped it up and stuck it to the board.


















Better get to sleep, got a big day tomorrow!


----------



## Winterous

"The circle sections with lines coming out I want to have as implosions and the circle areas will be collapsed wall that will have rubble falling down to the MDF board."
Do you mean implosions in progress?
That's... Ambitious.


----------



## omgitsduane

No I mean that they were walls that were blown up and pushed inwards by the explosion.


----------



## Winterous

Aah ok then, should look good.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

The paintjobs are passable, but as a converter and terrain maker you kick a ton of ass. I'd hire you for a commission without a second's notice :biggrin:


----------



## omgitsduane

C'Tan Chimera said:


> The paintjobs are passable, but as a converter and terrain maker you kick a ton of ass. I'd hire you for a commission without a second's notice :biggrin:


HAHAHAH! My painting is kinda of horrible... I havn't really had anything to try and improve on lately though as I don't wanna go painting single guardsmen for fun. I want it done right.

I've been working at trying to add some details to some of the disasters of sculpting I have laying around... at least until my large nerdhammer order arrived in a few days (hopefully).










I've put flayed skin on him in areas but they arn't really showing up all that well, and the adding of fingers and toes has done a lot to show him off.










The little man from the test tube.
















I don't think I want to do much more to him, just fill in the spots and cracks from the putty and maybe add some tiny little viens or something like that.

Then the fun part of trying to get him to go into the tube properly...










And this is the other test tube guy. He's going to look a lot more deformed than the other one as it clearly shows here...

So that's all I have for now, back to work!


----------



## Winterous

Dude, so awesome.


----------



## omgitsduane

I've gotta find some guitar strings that I can use for the guardsmen and also for these little abominations as I feel regular wires don't cut the mustard quite the same.









The first chunk of my nerdhammer order arrived today which is exciting news except all the guardsmen stuff is in the next batch 









I plan to use the panels down the left side of the door to make a sort of dark-angels-cloaked-guy-holding-a-sword style statue and the rest I'll make up.









One of my armies Priests, I would of liked a more aggresive pose but I don't think I have it in me to pose him.









ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNND this is what the chapel looks like right now. I'm going to start detailing the floor and the walls a bit and see where I end up. after that then maybe work on some simple fortifications.


----------



## Winterous

Nice.
What's the priest holding?


----------



## omgitsduane

Simply a revolver attached to the end of a pole. It's a very anime idea that I thought I might steal as it seems too brutal to slip past.

This has been a busy week to say the least. I've been stressing about quite a bit of stuff and haven't made time to get anything done but I've had a little re-lighting of the fire tonight and want to hopefully have something finished (and painted) by the end of the week.

It's 3 am and although I'm not completely packed up for bed here is where I got up to tonight.









I'm slowly getting around to adding the mounds of rubble that will clearly cover some of the more intensely fail walls and hope to use the hundreds of reference pictures I have to give me a really clear idea of how it all comes crashing down.










I still need to make some plans and sketches for some of the inside detail I think as it's a little flat right now, but all in good time.









I know the photo isn't the best but my packages of nerdhammer arrived in the mail the other day and I couldn't wait to put this thing together. 

It had more gaps in it than I would of liked but what can ya do? I filled em up with putty and gave most of the statue a sanding with a low grade sand paper to make it look worn... 

Same treatment for this.









This comes in two pieces so its a bit less effort, I just cleaned up the lines, roughed it up a tiny bit and stuck it to a board. I probably would of liked to stick it on a larger board but there's enough huge pieces already planned, I like a back story too much to resist sometimes.

That's all for now but expect more in a few days!


----------



## Winterous

Cathedral's looking great!

About the revolver-stick, it looks like a fucking truck engine man, that thing is huge!


----------



## omgitsduane

Yeah its bigger than I wanted it but any smaller and I wouldn't have been able to put any details into it at all.

I kinda think that I rushed ahead with the painting a little. Some skulls or casings on the other pieces might have been a good idea now that I think about it... Oh well.

I've lost my Leman Russ somehow... I don't even know where it could of gone to but I wanted pictures of that. Anyway I did get around to assembling my Manticore.










I will be doing a red/grey camo scheme I think for the vehicles or may just end up with a flat blood red. Depending on the type of vehicle maybe. Also a little concerned with the light being down there, feel its a little too crowded but I wanted it to represent itself WYSIWYG-wise.

Slopped down some paint on these too, the camera didn't like taking a photo of them as much as I wanted though so... Sorry I guess.


























Been stuck with what to paint these... Was thinking originally to go with the bronze/copper feel and the idea of a bleached marble sort of color also popped into my head for a bit but until I can decide on something else they will be staying this color. Hope to get them done soon as there isn't a whole lot of detail.

I am however stuck on the colors to use for the columns on the statue piece so if anyone has any ideas I'd like to hear it or else it might just stay grey.


----------



## Winterous

The Manticore's Search Light should probably be on the top, not the bottom, but it doesn't matter 

Anyway, I'm liking the bronze, but the grey obviously needs shading and variation.
For example, the tiles should be a lighter colour than the surrounding concrete.
You also need to drybrush the concrete to texture it, so it isn't just a murky grey cloud.


----------



## Parasyte

Got some amazing modelling work going on  keep it up.


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> The Manticore's Search Light should probably be on the top, not the bottom, but it doesn't matter
> 
> Anyway, I'm liking the bronze, but the grey obviously needs shading and variation.
> For example, the tiles should be a lighter colour than the surrounding concrete.
> You also need to drybrush the concrete to texture it, so it isn't just a murky grey cloud.


Well the picture has it underneath the driver at the front of the vehicle but that does seem a little odd to me :s GW ey?

nothing I've shown is anywhere near done yet so no rushing to conclusions please ha. I wont be just throwing grey paint on everything and calling it done... And I'm thinking maybe a bleached bone marble sort of color for the tiles.




Parasyte said:


> Got some amazing modelling work going on  keep it up.


Thanks man! I'm trying to improve!

So I found the Leman Russ tank, sitting on a dresser in the hallway I think he was drying off after the last paint spraying.
















Clearly I felt he wasn't ruined enough and felt too recycle-able so the big shell blast in the side that tore off the sponson ought to have given off that impression. I would of liked some of the sponson hanging on by a thread to the chassis but it wasn't exactly fitting so flush after such an attack by the clippers.









After some reading of some chaos fluff I found some artwork that inspired to me to give my prince building another shot and this is where I wound up - concept wise.









He's gunna be nurgle aligned with 2 BIG banners on his back flowing with delicious nurgle goodness. I was thinking of some jetpack system instead of wings to lift him around, I've not really thought that far ahead. Any input would be appreciated for sure.

And along a similar line...









I've been cleaning up and adding detail to my old prince. I'm making him new 3 toed feet as opposed to the marine boots he had as well as giving him a new helmet and adding the regular chaos bits and pieces. Also highly considering making some sort of jetpack as the wings are ugly... but I may just remake the wings properly.

What a learning experience so far.

Any comments or recommendations let me have it!


----------



## Winterous

That drawing is awesome man, so fucking Nurgle/Ork.
And the giant Prince is coming along nicely


----------



## omgitsduane

Thanks  I like the drawing myself too. By the way, the big skull looking thing on his arm is a shield, I figured shields are cool and it will add to his pose when he is finished. Working on the legs will be the hardest bit.


----------



## omgitsduane

A little bit of an update tonight before bed.

Out of the bases from the old chapel I have these.









I think I may make them clearly piles of rubble and mess and use them as pieces to hide smaller vehicles behind as full LOS blockers.










I added larger rubble piles to this building too hoping to make it appear a little more broke up and destroyed.


















These two however I have no idea what to do with them. I kind of like to have a small theme to each of the pieces but am totally blank as to what these buildings USED to be besides some walls so any ideas or suggestions would be heaps cool guys!

A close up of








what I have named the revhammer.

As will this, the terrible painting aside, its an idea of mine for a more insect-friendly color scheme for my friends tyranid army so excuse the rushed paint job.


----------



## Winterous

Loving the ruins man!

Those two you're lost on, the first one can just be generic warehouse B, and the second one looks like the base of a statue to me, a shrine or something.
And the revhammer is just silly xD


----------



## omgitsduane

Warehouse ay... not a bad idea I think I can do somewhere with that.

The second one is a shrine but to what I have no idea besides chaos obviously. I did a little playing around with it yesterday and added columns and made the chaos star a lot more obvious so that should help.









STORM FOR THE STORMBOLTER GOD!


----------



## Winterous

Sounds like a party


----------



## omgitsduane

Always a party with Kharn!

Got some basing done and a little bit of work on at least one of these pieces.








Full picture.

The pretty rocks I'm using were only 2 dollars for a half kilo or so jar so I can be pretty happy with losing a few grains here and there and since I got 5 different sizes it adds up quite well when used right.

This I made a few weeks back due to boredom and an abundance of foam.









Basically its supposed to look like one of those coastline cannons that you saw during ww2.
Some orky trenches accompanying it would be pretty cool but I don't wanna get ahead of myself just yet.

LINKS!
Simple wall piece.
The Space Marine Shrine is also looking quite nice.
This is looking quite nice if a little bumpy, I'm not a fan of all the tiny craters in each of these but I'm hoping they wont put me off TOO much when it all comes to paint.
Still need some barbed wire and a few more tweaks - like mounted heavy bolters and ammo crates perhaps?
The chaos star is coming along well too with the addition of candles!









I added some bits and pieces to this but was lucky enough to have dropped it and they fell off but I'll be gluing it back on obviously a little later on.


----------



## vulcan539

wow nice work mate=]

Loving the gun batterie, and well all the terrain you've made=]
rep+


----------



## Winterous

Loving all of it, well done man!


----------



## HorusReborn

yeah this is going to be awesome when it's finished! Well done!


----------



## omgitsduane

I've decided that although the church crushed into total rubble is a nice look it needed something to make it stand out more from the usual terrain pieces you see everywhere.









And a giant wall with the roof partially intact was my thinking on this.










The little circles are going to be mortar hits and any patches of random texta will be an expansion of the current rubble.



















I want to do some hugeeeeeeeeee arch windows in the wall piece and maybe even tile the roof depending how adventurous I get.

So that all being said. Big plans. I'm also drawing up some ideas to turn my Gold Toof table into a vietnam-war style jungle. 
Everything modular though, I've learned from my mistakes!


----------



## Winterous

Looking fantastic man!
However I just noticed, that front door thing, the top of it is very flat


----------



## omgitsduane

That's actually the back of it. I'll be adding a roof to that eventually. Just haven't decided what style to go with.


----------



## omgitsduane

Nothing big to report but I've added more rubble to the parts I felt weren't quite right.



























I added a blue tint to the space marine statue and also painted the "dirt" areas of the aquilla but no pictures just yet.


----------



## Winterous

Shaping up nicely.


----------



## omgitsduane

I need to obviously go over the blue areas with some silver and bronze again to clear up all the blobs that got away from me. I was admitted a little carried away with the blue staining.

Been doing slow work on the Bio-titan too. I've had a little bit of a creative explosion lately.









The gun is the only thing that's changed however, the titan itself would not really have any majorly visible changes that's why I don't have any new photos.

Also not sure how visible the changes here will be but I've added a lot more rubble where I've deemed it necessary. Also on wall segments that I assume would of caved in after the bombardments, they have filled in a bit of some of the craters as well.








I did manage to cut the windows out nice and cleanly, but still need to do the arches, and work on a way to get a nice looking window in there.




























So the chapel is coming along nicely. I am going to have to in the next few days work on the back of it and find a shape of roof that I'm happy with as well as start working on the defenses and things like making feet of barbed wire which is always fun and tank traps. Unfortunately I have the wrong kind of plasticard rod to make classic czech hedgehogs so I'll have to wait and see what I can get my hands on!

Quietly working on the prince too but nothing amazing done yet, I have to do some re-planning I think.


----------



## omgitsduane

I've been a little lacking of time and effort lately but I managed to carve this bad-boy out in about half an hour from 50mm thick foam.


















Its essentially a bunker carved into a cliff I guess, I might make another entrance down the bottom on the opposite side of the slope up.

Not much else going on, I'll be doing some stuff very shortly. Got a job interview tomorrow so hoping for good news!


----------



## Winterous

Oooh it's carved INTO the cliff, cool idea


----------



## omgitsduane

Ha thanks!

So I've been busy making bases recently as I do have a lot of models that are probably closer to finished but no real bases for them yet so this process had to start somewhere.

First are the heavy weapons teams though as the bigger bases allows more room for ideas.










This one you might remember from a while back. The idea is a team member luring out another sniper with his helmet on a stick. Practically this representation wouldn't be so successful but it was fun to make none-the-less but i need to add more junk to the base and then I think its done.

The next batches are all fairly simple still.
























I need to add some flock and details such as rubble around the areas without any plasticard detailing.

And then we have this base.








I have some sentinels coming in the mail any day now and I think at least one would look cool clambering over this piece. Either that or a heavy bolter being shot from behind it as a make-shift cover.

Much more to come in the coming days like my Vendetta I'm working on and more guardsmen!


----------



## omgitsduane

so my 750 point army looks a little like this:








I used my special characters to fill in the command squad but you get the idea.









Just a small close up (sort of).









But this is the part I'm most proud of, I've so far magnetised the sentinel with a missile launcher, multi-laser and lascannon as I feel they were the easiest ones to glue magnets to.

I have to figure out how I'm going to magnet the extra bits that come with the specific weapons though and also magnet hunter killer missiles as well. I feel that having as many weapons blasting away on the first turn as I can will be a good choice but if anyone plays IG tell me I'm wrong if it's true.

I also want to start work on a new chaos version of Creed as I feel mine isn't beefy enough or commander-like enough. The one I have now looks very combat-orientated but I'm sure Creed has no special weapons or anything so he wouldn't be charging into the fray that often.

My package of battleforce arrived on friday I believe too so thats why I have the sentinels, I figured I'd be better off ordereding 2 more sents to make a full squad so I didn't have to wait another month for it and of course I have the heavy weapons to assemble on top of the other 25 infantry, hopefully pushing my max points to the 1250 area depending what I take them as.

I'm also gunna have to draw up some sketches for what I think stormtroopers would look like, I've been spending HOURS trawling the net for ideas and reference pictures and I'm half torn towards the grizzled combat veteran look or the sophisticated sci-fi soldier. Both have their advantages and both will be fun I think but I'm going to have to make a decision soon.

Well enough of a rant from me today I think, hopefully a lot more work very soon! (I'm also sorry for so many breaks between but without a working way to upload pictures it gets me a little behind)


----------



## omgitsduane

So what I've been up to is as follows.








Just a nice picture of some of the troops scrambling over some ruins. Quite like this.

My captain Al-Rahem model. I want to do some cloak or something flowing around his body as the green stuff didnt work too well as a breast plate.

This guy has a similar feel to him, he's going to be a sargeant in al-rahems platoon.









My failure of a defiler, I made this back before I knew of the wonders of cement glue and before I knew how to paint anything half respectable, plus with his recent failings as a machine of war he told me he'd rather be a terrain piece so I granted him that wish. I've actually plastered and added more rocks to this since the photo was taken but I'll update that soon enough.

A better photo of the manticore is Here.









The priest for my army, may use him in some kill-team games I hope to have over the next few weeks, I did some sketches today of a priest that might fit my army a little more but I'm still quite fond of the revolver-hammer I made.









Don't know WHERE these little things came from, probably off the heavy weapons sprue but I think they make perfect red dot sights. I feel that they look cooler if the front sights of the gun are shaved off too. anyone agree?









With a little help from some friends and new knowledge I was able to give this guy a nice flowing banner, now that I know of easier ways of doing it besides burning it, I can hopefully make a few more of these but more mean looking.

As I mentioned, I have a few kill-team missions to play and may make a totally bad-ass looking squad for those games that are a lot more converted, I'm thinking of also doing stormtroopers from plastic guardsmen, kitted to the max and carrying enough ammo to down a carnifex. But we'll see where this idea takes me.


----------



## Winterous

Yeah, I can dig the little sight things.
I think it looks better on the right side, but move it back against the stub so it looks more solidly connected.


----------



## omgitsduane

Yeah I agree, I might do a few with a thin strip of card making it look attached very simply.

I have been busy but a lot of it wont really show as its just putting together legs and torsos for my guardsmen, when I find my scissors I'll get around to making some nice bases for them.









These guys will be my stormtroopers squad, I just plan to have a suicide squad with 2 plasma guns and a plasma pistol for the sergeant, drop em in, blast some big nids and that's it.

I would like to spray some of the terrain I have at the moment but I don't have any spray cans left and I'm broke for a week.









I did get this done though, and I quite like where it ended up, I need to go over it with a knife and scrape off any plaster in places I don't want it but over-all I'm happy.

















And just some jungle pieces (not finished) but an idea of where I'm heading.


----------



## Winterous

Looks nice, what did you use for the backpacks on the Storm Troopers??
You should modify the Lasguns a bit, so they look more powerful (basically what a Hotshot is).


----------



## omgitsduane

Yeah, I was thinking of originally making a little select fire switch, so the idea is stormtroopers jump down and let off the full magazine in seconds, huge rate of fire = armour piercing because of just showering all the joints and meaty parts of whatever it shoots at, but I'll be linking the backpacks to the lasguns with guitar strings eventually, and the packs are space marine backpacks with the vents cut off and some of the lower triangle shaped pieces as it made an already bulky pack look much too heavy.


----------



## omgitsduane

I had a bit of a shiver down my spine when I noticed that even Games Workshop can make the mistake of having tiled floors that suddenly drop off and there are no tiles nearby to continue the pattern so I decided to change something to one of my pieces.










I added about 3 different layers of rock and sand to the gaps between the tiles to show that they've been there quite some time.









I also added what I THINK is called the steple for the chapel, it isn't glued down yet and needs some adjusting clearly but at least now that's taken care of. I may have to start building sandbags and meters of barbed wire soon. FUN!









This one here is another piece I probably could have done without but I can't help myself sometimes, its a building the busted leman russ was going through when he carked it, I need to go back and add some sloppy plaster to the base and have the russ's treads marked on the floor of this building.

This,








Is just a couple of pieces from what will be my jungle board, I hope to have a lot more, and I actually have about 20 small pieces and some larger fortified (as much as a jungle can be) pieces as well as jungle "road" sections. I didn't get photos as they are a little lost with the flash from the dark shed.

I need to maybe give some terrain away or start stacking them better cos I've run out of room quite a long time ago.


----------



## Winterous

All looking sweet man, the roof breaky thing looks great!


----------



## omgitsduane

Thanks, You've been on my back for ages  told you I'd do it.
I got a little busy last night with some bases as its pretty much the final step for a lot of my infantry.









These are some of the more technical ones, I'll be cutting the extra stuff of last after I'm sure I like the look of it.

Some of my heavy weapon bases, I like to keep them hiding behind cover as I think it shows the mobility I wanted the teams to appear having.



























I also want to maybe make a few more carbine lasguns but they wont go on models I don't think unless I can do some extreme modeling... we'll see.










The folding stock carbine needs to have its over-all size reduced but I'll do that on subsequent ones.


----------



## Salio

Everything looks great! I especially love the guardsmen. Those custom lasguns are also very cool lookin. Great work! +rep!


----------



## Winterous

Why won't the carbines go on models, except with 'extreme modelling'?
And I like the Sniper one, looks cool.


----------



## omgitsduane

I mean they wont be able to fit into the slot where a regular guardsmen holds his lasgun without carving away chunks of the arm and resculpting it.

I made myself a "demo expert" style guy for kill team and the second one I think is just that one guy that never seems all there and is kind of angry a lot of the time.




































I'm real happy with how these came out, and exactly to the drawings I made up so I'll be keen to make a few more.


----------



## Winterous

They look great man!


----------



## unxpekted22

these dudes are lookin nice!

I have a lot of respect for the crest of the terraforma badge. Scenery is something I have barely begun to touch, and its just as important to bringing the game to life as the models and generally seems to take much more time. a Lot of the pics in your older threads are missing though, you should re upload them! not sure If I've seen them or not.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking great! Glad to see someone taking a real interest in terrain making.


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> They look great man!


Thanks Grotling 



unxpekted22 said:


> these dudes are lookin nice!
> 
> I have a lot of respect for the crest of the terraforma badge. Scenery is something I have barely begun to touch, and its just as important to bringing the game to life as the models and generally seems to take much more time. a Lot of the pics in your older threads are missing though, you should re upload them! not sure If I've seen them or not.


Uhhh that's a bit awkward.. I deleted all the old pictures to make room as I wanted the table gone, no one came to get it so I ended up smashed it down to its base again ha... I have artistic changes of mind occasionally and this was one of the more devastating ones.



djinn24 said:


> Looking great! Glad to see someone taking a real interest in terrain making.


I wish I spent as much time on my models as I did on terrain, I'd have some amazing armies by now. Not that my terrain is that amazing but the time spent on smaller projects would of shown an obvious improvement me thinks.

This has been a busy day for me already, up early and to travel quite a few kilometres away for some essential nerdhammering supplies. I was torn about what, if any flock I should get for the jungle, but those will survive without it for now at least I'm more worried about my urban stuff.

First one off the mark is this amazing beast. I am so in love with the look of this thing hovering above my army on the shelf that I already want another 2 of them at least.








Sorry for the quality of the pictures but the camera just isn't cooperating today. 

I've added a few spikes and am yet to magenetise the weapon systems to it but all in good time 









these are the leg plates off a defiler and I thought they'd make nice chaos plates for my vendetta but my question is where. I understand the cables for the engines still need to be put on so maybe one of these wont work but where does everyone else feel they should go?









And this is one of the icons I hope to make for objectives during games, its a bit flimsy at the moment but I'm hoping the others will be more brutal and thus, less weedy.

This Fella will be standing atop a downed terminator, gloriously showing off his plasma pistol kill.

And this is the unfortunately terminator that met his demise during the fight. I drilled out a hole in his chest and originally wanted his guts out a bit but I felt that it wasn't right as the plasma hits his chest and ends him, as opposed to a sword gutting him so I have to cover up and make a detailed mid-section as I made him slightly taller than the McCraggae pack he came from.

A quick comparison of the two shows just HOW MUCH height I added, even putting plasticard tiles on his feet.









This grot's base isn't quite done yet, and I won't be painting him myself but I thought it would be fun to use the last of my grots as a bit of a display I guess.









These two here, depending on how I model them might be 1 of 2 things:
Either a commissar or chaos equivalent doing away with a fearful, cowardly soldier. Or perhaps a chaos sargent just adding another guardsman corpse to the pile of dead.









These I've wanted to for a while, The back soldier is pulling the front one by his collar towards safety (or something similar) while the soldier on the bottom holds his guts in and fires back at the enemy. I don't know how well I'll go modeling this but if it comes out half as good as I think, I'll be very happy.

I will be painting some stuff tomorrow if all goes well so expect a little more up, no soldiers yet as I'm not sold on any being finished just yet, I bought magnets to start building up special weapons teams and assembled the last of my guardsmen the other night too.

One squad of commanders is left, I may use them to make a platoon command squad properly or just use them as extra guardsmen fillers.

Anyway back to work!

Remember to give me an opinion on which vendetta plate you think works the best if you can!


----------



## omgitsduane

I got around to painting the leman russ a bit today, I luckily had a hand from a mate with his trusty can of skull white spray so that sped up the process a bit and I ended up here.
























I'm not the greatest painter, or even good but I'll be slowly getting there with most of the stuff I do and I am very much not looking forward to painting hundreds of little faces eventually...

I feel that a line of grey or black through the joins of the green and bone might be a good idea to break it up just a bit and also the green needs darkening I think.

And the manticore got a layer of paint or two as well today.

















The white stripes were just to break up the red a bit, but I think I may either make it black, grey or white in honor of the footsloggers for my army which brings me to....









This fella is the first test of pieces, I don't like how the shoulder pads came out but at least its a harsh lesson in how annoying these guys will be to paint from a dark undercoat. Should I go to white for most of my infantry then?


----------



## LordOfAbsolution

very awesome project, as for the vendetta engines I would say picture 2 & 3 so one will be in the middle and one at the very end of both engines, would look good


----------



## omgitsduane

I only have 2 of those plates. I have bigger ones but they dont fit that well on any part of the vendetta 

No proper update but I've grouped my army in to its squads based on my most recent list.









A group shot of all the anti-heroes, besides chenkov cos he decided he wanted to have a photo with the regulars (and I don't have the vox model for that squad just yet).


----------



## Winterous

They're looking pretty sweet, but what have you done to Straken?
Where'd his Plasma pistol go? D:


----------



## omgitsduane

His plasma pistol is still there, its just hard to see because of the angle. You're actually looking straight down at it so its not so obvious in the photo.


----------



## Winterous

OOoooh I see it, and that's his shotgun (ie: Blunderbuss) hanging from his shoulder?


----------



## omgitsduane

I've got some pictures of the jungle pieces I've been putting together. I wanted to do quite a bit of detail but I think in the end I won't do much more than basic as I don't think I need the extra projects honestly. So simple tree lines it is! 


















































I'm hoping to get some more bigger boards to make area terrain that could fit a full tank or a squad or two of troops with ease... but all in good time.


----------



## omgitsduane

Nothing extreme again as yet, I've been doing a bit of painting here and there, the russ is coming along and the manticore could use a few more layers of red I think before I would call it finished.

















I need to get my hands on some magnets and rig up the vendetta/valkyrie for both styles and then I can probably get around to painting it almost. I also made a few more tree sections, but I'll have them finished probably tomorrow, batteries dying on the camera so I didn't wanna over do it.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox

You're an imaginative fellow aren't you? Keep up the good and interesting work.

All the best.


----------



## omgitsduane

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> You're an imaginative fellow aren't you? Keep up the good and interesting work.
> 
> All the best.


Ha thanks. I have too much stuff to be honest, and I want to get it all done at the same time.... considering giving away some terrain pieces.. may advertise them up in the next section.

So... bit of a lull here after so long I've had the energy to actually update, then my camera died and I used the last of all my money to make one last ditch effort order before the GW embargo starts. So I have an almost 2000 point chaos army heading to me and some terrain pieces to spice things up.

I've been busy with little bits and pieces here of drawings and the like, but now that I have a working camera I'll be back to my normal routine with any luck.

So... I figured my jungles needed some ruins that could hide a small sized tank, and my mate agreed so I came up with this.

















Jungle Ruins r US

The idea I think is that maybe some eldar landed on this planet a long time ago, the locals thought they were gods and made some sculptures of them, I'm half tempted to try and sculpt something a little more elaborate yet primitive, but all in good time, as I think maybe 2 or more walls that are a lot bigger would be a good idea.

The chapel has escaped a run in with my dog, but unfortunately the space marine shrine wasn't so lucky, so I'm wondering what I might do with it now.

I've added some more rubble and carefully positioned dirt and rocks, as well as finally putting down some barbed wire, hoping it all appears as good as I thought it did when I placed it down ha. 
heres a pretty picture.









Chapel from above, not high res, but a full size picture.

And again, this time from the front a bit.

And lastly I got round to finally planking up the stand at the back of the chapel, I need to fix the gap in the floor behind it but otherwise I'm happy. Oh and the blue foam clearly poking out from under the boards needs to go too... might use a long knife blade and just scrape at it for a while.










And last of all, two objectives I've made from pieces I traded some marine guns for. Fair trade I think... I have another sentinel and dreadnought too that I may use in an actual piece of scenery... perhaps a jungle over-run sentinel stuck in the woods somewhere.


















So this is it for the moment, I have plans to draw up a bunker piece (jungle themed) that I may get to work on very soon. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Winterous

Looking great man


----------



## omgitsduane

I'm planning another larger eldar temple type thing after I get some of these sorted out.

















The back of the bunker I have a landraider door to use for that, and I plan on having some heavy bolters on the side and lots of trees as I think its a good addition to a jungle table. I also have a much better piece for the antenna so all in good time hopefully. I'm kind of wondering about the slits though... thinking of maybe cutting the "roof" off and gouging out the insides so guys can actually be put inside. thoughts?

















Not really much done to this, and its quite huge, I may carve out some eldar runes or heads into the cliff face for this one also.









The blue foam pieces will be where I'll root plants from to cover up the dread as he lays dead in the jungle lost forever.

I hate how camera's make all your hard work look like total crap, not that I painted him that well but anyway....








I've had this guy lying around for ages but I just dread painting so much that I've been holding it off for months and months and months.

I also have some traps and other jungle pieces and then I think I'll call it quits for the jungle, it already has quite a lot of stuff attributed to it.


----------



## Winterous

Looking great man!
The bunker, you should just have the roof removable, so you can put guys inside without sacrificing the roof


----------



## Hammer49

Nice work!


----------



## omgitsduane

Thanks guys, and I will probably have to separate the roof anyway just to keep it looking awesome when there is marines inside staring out.

I went through some of my bits boxes last night and picked out any cool and useful looking pieces, then I decided this morning that maybe I need to get some stuff done now that I've started. So I got a few bits done on the vendetta.









Words cannot express how much I seriously love this model. I need to buy nice small magnets to make the guns all detachable, may even magnet the heavy bolters with the guardsmen attached so they can come and go as I please.

Another view
I decided to go with this look in the end for the armor because after I fit down the pipes along the top of the engines, they actually slotted in to the armor plates perfectly and I was sold on the idea.









Some might remember this idea, or perhaps it didn't get to a stage to be memorable, but its a downed terminator, and there will be a very proud plasma pistol wielding Sergeant(wow that word is spelled weird) clasping the dead terminators helmet.

Oh, how the mighty have fallen. 









This one is the soldier being dragged to safety by a comrade while he fires down on the enemy desperately. I've been holding off doing these for quite some time, and I must say they have come out already beyond what I expected.

No one gets left behind!









And the classic execution. I don't know what kind of bad-ass I want pulling the trigger but I hope I can just make something menacing up.

And lastly, my daemon prince of nurgle...








He has had a lot of work and a few reworks, and although I'm not happy with him, I think I need to just keep pushing and finish him before I lose my mind. Plus my chaos marines don't actually HAVE a daemon prince (I've been using dreadnoughts) so it would be good on a few counts.

Father Nurgle

I've sprayed some more terrain for the jungle set, but was wondering about what base coat to give some of the ones I'm actually going to paint? white or black? let me know what you think.


----------



## omgitsduane

So this will be the base for the little pond thing I'm going to make. I want to have a few guns and limbs poking out of the depths so I'll need to find them and paint them first, then get around to adding the water.









after about 4 layers of sand here we go.









sand in the trench adds so much depth to it already, I need to add guns and maybe some sort of camo-net structure to the side as well as defences. I'm thinking of constructing a new bunker out of foamboard sheets to make it a bit easier than hollowing out a blue foam piece... but I'll see how I go.









And two of the temple ruin pieces. looking good so far, need to coat them in some pva and then spray em probably.... grey I think would be the best bet.









Some guardsmen are also getting make-overs, I need to buy white spray paint as I don't think black was such a good idea for them, I may use black for terrain instead or maybe my chaos marines when I get them.


----------



## Winterous

Looking sweet man


----------



## omgitsduane

Thank you again sir  

I had a bit of a painting session today with a mate, admitantly we didn't get much done as a collective but I've been working at it most of the day since he left and I've got not as MUCH as I thought I would have done, but it's enough to justify writing this at 2:20 AM.









I moved around a lot of my room to make space for nerdhammering and it came out trumps!









So far this is all the jungle terrain I have, that table is roughly 2x4.5 foot so yeah, its probably enough for now don't ya think? I have that big blue piece I was going to make and some other temple-style ruins.

Marbo got a new coat of delicious white paint, I've figured out a few things since last I tried painting him, and one of the things I'll be doing is trying to work on all the little gizmos and gadgets first before I head to the bulk areas of the model.








Another view.
I know he's clearly not mind-blowing, and I doubt he will end up that way but at least it's a start.









And your average grunt, I've got most of my soldiers assembled now after finally deligating them into their squads, so I know who is going to be what type of unit which makes things easier in my head.









The trench has a bit of an update, I'm thinking of using the panel from the rhino on the inside of the bunker along the side, and perhaps setting up some heavy bolters inside but the slits are kind of... small so I don't know just yet.

The downed sentinel.

The downed dreadnought.









I also decided that despite my initial thoughts, my HWT and sent bases were too cluttered and no fun to look at so I've scrapped them down to bare again and started rebuilding.
Autocannon galore!
So what I'm doing as I get kind of undecided is having these auto cannons and lascannons not fixed to their supports so I can swap em over whenever I want.
Enemy spotted.


----------



## omgitsduane

A little bit of work done today. I've gotten around to putting together all my foot soldiers and almost all the heavy weapon team guys except for 2 spotters. I need to still make the stormtroopers look totally bad-ass... so more on that later.









Reloading. I need to fill in the gap between his arm and the torso but I like it.









I didn't realise it at the time, but the point where the sprue connects to the lascannon, is a visor to aim the stupid gun. I scraped most of these off in a hurry not realising so I decided to add a simple sight to the top instead. I figure light travels in a straight line so no real issues trying to aim it.









This is some dangle things I'll be having on the sides of the inside of the chapel, I may add them in very last though and paint them seperate to avoid them getting damaged.









Some flag bearers, a LOT of chains for these.









And lastly the flags themselves, I'm trying to work out a good way to get folds in the top of the flag, thinking perhaps cut most of it out and then just greenstuff the gap in with folds?

Anyway that is it for now. Will be doing more painting in the coming days I promise.


----------



## Winterous

It's all looking great man!
That banner is awesome, and yeah, I think just greenstuffing the top is the best way to go about it.


----------



## omgitsduane

Gave the greenstuff a go... didn't work out too well for me. I just don't have a patience for sculpting...










I've made some more trinkets for the chapel today.








Skull-censers.








A regular censer.









A daemon sword on display and the podium for the chapel.


----------



## Winterous

That's a cool sword stand!
And the banners look BETTER at least :3


----------



## omgitsduane

Thanks. I quite like the sword stand, but my favourite from all this and the quickest to make was actually the podium.

Got a bit of painting done today. Nothing amazing to look at just yet but at least I've worked out the color scheme now and have a clear idea of how I want it.









Your average grunt.








A slightly angrier grunt.








My Chenkov.








My Marbo.








And a sargaent with anger issues also.

The painting is really rough, but its a big learning experience going from boring marines with no faces to having a face on every single model... but I knew this day would come.


----------



## omgitsduane

Thanks. I like the sword stand quite a bit too but funnily enough the quickest and most favourite piece is the podium. I just wish I had a book to put on it.

Got a bit of painting done today. Nothing amazing to look at just yet but at least I've worked out the color scheme now and have a clear idea of how I want it.









Your average grunt.








A slightly angrier grunt.








My Chenkov.








My Marbo.








And a sargaent with anger issues also.

The painting is really rough, but its a big learning experience going from boring marines with no faces to having a face on every single model... but I knew this day would come.


----------



## Winterous

Double post 
I love the bolts on the second dude's shoulders, simple and great.
And Joker (Marbo) is looking nice :3


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Double post
> I love the bolts on the second dude's shoulders, simple and great.
> And Joker (Marbo) is looking nice :3



Thanks ha. The face is really rough, I might spray some faces from my space marine kits and practise on those first before I start working again on the guardsmen faces. 

Once I get a can of white spray, I'll be spraying a lot of the guard and working on making them tabletop ready minimum.










So this rocked up at my house today, and another 2 packages on their way, at least one more squad of marines. So yeah it's going to get chaos marine style in here maybe in a couple of weeks or so.









The desk is totally cramped with stuff, I want to work on the titan at some stage too but I'm putting together smaller things first as a starter.

I got around to cutting the bases into irregular shapes finally, the square thing wasn't working for me anymore.





































And that's it for now, I'm currently painting the leman russ catachan green as well as darkening the paint on my manticore. I'll be spraying my vendetta real soon after I set it all up. I've magnetised the weapons but they are a little rough at the time so I'm trying to think of ways around it or to just glue the twin linked lascannons straight to it.

On a sort of seperate note, I'm trying to get rid of some "terrain"
These....
And these...
AND... This....
AND... This.... lastly...

I don't want any money, if anyone lives in melbourne and would wanna just take it off my hands to make room I'd love to organise something. I know theres nothing amazing but at least you can carve em up and use the MDF for bases if need be. Anyway, the offer is there, PM if you want details.


----------



## Winterous

Wow, that's a lot of stuff.
Didn't you give up on CSM? xD


----------



## omgitsduane

I am taking a different route. More of a mixed army instead of all close combat, which is working beyond making my marines die at an awesome rate each game.


----------



## omgitsduane

So I've been out too much to get many things done but here is what I managed to do.









Good old leman russ got some catachan green finally. I gotta find a nice way to blacken all the area around the impacts... is there a good paint for that or do i use some inks or washes over and over?
more leman russ









The manticore got itself a layer of scab red, which I quite like enough it MAY become the actual paint I'll use as a finish for these tanks.
Fire ze missiles!









This has been giving me nightmares in a few ways, to find a way of magnetising it thats strong enough and looks cool enough to survive the rigors of travel and games. I was thinking as well maybe a thin guide wire in the arm of the weapons pod to straighter up any weapons I put on it.
Experience magents.
It's an ugly procedure at the moment but I hope to clean it up by filling the gaps with putty and maybe some gubbins.
MAGNETS ARE MIRACLES TOO!
Space marine land raider lascannons finally come in handy.








The side mounted ones were obviously simple, a piece of card with a magnet glued to the back and then plastic-cemented into place.


----------



## Winterous

Looking good man, a very functional Vendetta conversion ^^


----------



## Silens

I'd suggest for the vat tubes, having one cracked open and all the embryonic fluid poured out over the floor. For the full one, you can purchase resin that sets clear; it's a bit pricey, but it should look right.


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Looking good man, a very functional Vendetta conversion ^^


Thanks 



Silens said:


> I'd suggest for the vat tubes, having one cracked open and all the embryonic fluid poured out over the floor. For the full one, you can purchase resin that sets clear; it's a bit pricey, but it should look right.


I actually have one of the vats with a lot of cracks in it, its just a little hard to see on the camera. I hope to have some of the fluid oozing out onto the floor as it would really add to it I think.


----------



## omgitsduane




----------



## omgitsduane

Been busy doing some wear on the vendetta and manticore, who are on the verge of finished I believe. I've also sprayed a bunch of guardsmen, will be getting around to painting those very soon and maybe even starting on some terrain.

The sentinels were looking good too, but the undercoat I used isn't working so well and the paint is coming off on my hands as I pick it up to paint more... so I will have to just respray the lot unfortunately.


----------



## Winterous

Looking good, I like the engines on the vendetta :>


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Looking good, I like the engines on the vendetta :>


I know you love it all 










































I still need to start on their chest and back "armor" so there is that work to be done, and also I'm using silver for the barrels, power cores and the stocks, I feel that red might be better for the stocks to keep the guns a sort of uniform look, as a metal stock would be kind of uncomfortable and with the gray sleeves of their uniform it wouldn't get lost in there either.

The venedetta is also coming along, I need to do some work on the inside I think just for a bit of a personal challenge, and also the cockpit needs to be finished for detail.

I plan to add 2 griffons later in for heavy support in seperate slots as they are really cheap with a nice strong blast. And a unit of roughriders on bikes for my last fast attack slot.


----------



## omgitsduane

I've been a bit lacking lately with the motivation thing, also some work coming up that I've suddenly had to do out of nowhere, but what little I did get done I decided to put up here tonight.









First off is the tervigon, I've had this project for ages but been sort of stuck with what to do with him.








Simply used some beads to make some more interesting shapes on the back of it, I will probably end up using a gloss varnish over them to give it a gross and alive look when its finished. Still a long way off.









I resprayed the sentinels, I need to figure out how to attack painting the actual guardsmen and any other markings I may use.. but I can think of that later.









More traitors I added to the ranks today, however they are without faces... or any other features really.








TEN MORE BODIES FOR THE DARK GODS!









And my stormtroopers, I need to magnetise all the arm choices and wargear choices properly, I bought 50 magnets last week and lost them somewhere so when I find them I'll hopefully be at a better place with these guys.

PLASMA GUNS AWAY!

P.S. Currently reading a copy of the Imperial Guardsman's Uplifting Primer which is both amusing and informative to a degree.


----------



## Winterous

Where'd you get the rebreathers from? they look cool.


----------



## omgitsduane

They come from the commanders box I think.


----------



## omgitsduane

Been a little busy lately with the painting which I'm sure people will be happy to see. Crap painting pictures are coming right now!










I got most of the basic paints down now, just the details on the grenades then some of the wargear needs paint. Then I can probably start trying some detail. I don't know how confident I will be in doing a camo pattern on the greys but we'll find out ey?

CHAOS CALLS ME!
These guys have been lying around for a while waiting to be painted, some of them are HWT men and others are just simply from the very last box of guardsmen I've had to put together.

And the Vendetta's glass is on, even if the canopy isn't held in just yet.









The stormtroopers have to be some of my favourites in the group, I am thinking of gluing a space marine banner to the back of one, or perhaps making a small banner with some plasticard and GS but we'll see where inspiration takes me on this one.

Another view.









These are some of my HQ and special characters all hanging out, I may just buy another squad of guardsmen to use as extras to fill the squads out, perhaps have some posed as veterans.









Lastly are the sentinels, I'm yet to use any of this in a game I think so it will be interesting to see how all my work ends up being on table. Although I'm a terrible commander and incredibly unlucky, at least with this many lasguns I can laugh at the rolling of dice then watch as only 3 or 4 guys are actually wounded and or killed each turn. Ah the life of a guardsman.

None of this stuff is still close to done, the vendetta is there almost but needs some more work me thinks, and also is quite dusty so next photo I think I may spruce it up a bit.

Anyway that's what I've been up to, peace out!


----------



## Rems

Some fantastic conversion work in this thread, very inspiring. Seeing all that awesome homebuilt terrain brings back fond memories of doing the same. Your also great with the plasticard. 

In regards to painting the infantry may i recommend a hefty dose of delvan mud wash? This will add some much needed shading and define the details of the miniatures better. I recommend delvan because it will work for shading the metals, the flesh tones and the greys and reds. Also just finishing the bases will make them look heaps better, so don't worry too much right now if your not happy with them. A wash and finished bases will improve them 10x over. 

Also you asked earlier about something for darkening up armour around impact and scorch marks. Give some of the tamiya weathering sets a go. I have one and use it for rust, soot/ explosion and snow weathering. They are a kind of wet powder, like makeup that you just brush on with the applicator.


----------



## omgitsduane

Rems said:


> Some fantastic conversion work in this thread, very inspiring. Seeing all that awesome homebuilt terrain brings back fond memories of doing the same. Your also great with the plasticard.
> 
> In regards to painting the infantry may i recommend a hefty dose of delvan mud wash? This will add some much needed shading and define the details of the miniatures better. I recommend delvan because it will work for shading the metals, the flesh tones and the greys and reds. Also just finishing the bases will make them look heaps better, so don't worry too much right now if your not happy with them. A wash and finished bases will improve them 10x over.
> 
> Also you asked earlier about something for darkening up armour around impact and scorch marks. Give some of the tamiya weathering sets a go. I have one and use it for rust, soot/ explosion and snow weathering. They are a kind of wet powder, like makeup that you just brush on with the applicator.


I used to think I was good with plasticard 'til I saw some of the amazing work other people crank out, making tank replicas from plasticard stock only and even detailing them to perfection... That I could never do, I make mud pies with plasticard compared to them, but it means a lot still so thanks.

As for the devlan mud or whatever, I was thinking about it all weekend and I went into a shop today where I could of got some but I was so focused on buying more guardsmen (oops) for a conversion that I didn't even think of the mud, but I'll be sure to give it a shot. 

Is the weathering powder expensive? Because although money isn't a huge issue, I don't know if something so complex will be a must-have for my badly painted miniatures lol. If it's not so expensive, I'll be sure to try it sometime, on the plus side I have 100 small magnets on route to my place for making special weapons and the like. Many busy times I feel ahead!


----------



## Rems

The weathering sets are $19, here's a link to what i mean http://www.gosfordhobbies.com.au/shop/product.php?productid=5767&cat=460&page=1

Works really well and there are a few other sets and finishing products too. Tamiya sell some great finishing materials. I only use it for vehicles though. Not a necessity but something to think about. Other ways of achieving a sooty/scorched look would be some drybrushing using a very dark brown and black. 

I can't stress how much i think you'll be satisfied by giving your infantry a wash. The wash range is one of the best things gw has put out. For a quick method of achieving a good table top gaming standard there's nothing better.


----------



## omgitsduane

Rems said:


> The weathering sets are $19, here's a link to what i mean http://www.gosfordhobbies.com.au/shop/product.php?productid=5767&cat=460&page=1
> 
> Works really well and there are a few other sets and finishing products too. Tamiya sell some great finishing materials. I only use it for vehicles though. Not a necessity but something to think about. Other ways of achieving a sooty/scorched look would be some drybrushing using a very dark brown and black.
> 
> I can't stress how much i think you'll be satisfied by giving your infantry a wash. The wash range is one of the best things gw has put out. For a quick method of achieving a good table top gaming standard there's nothing better.


Oh I will be definitely getting my hands on some washes, I just didn't think this far ahead when I planned all this ha.


----------



## omgitsduane

I have started steps to painting the new recruits however, I think doing gray first, then red is better as the red will cover the gray easier if I make a few brush-ups.
I am quite fond of the heavy weapon team colors, and I am planning to make another 9 at least, so yeah... lots of guns for my friends in the Guard.


























And the tervigon I've done a bit of work on, smoothing out the back section, and also giving the spore columns more shape(the things on the top) and its turning out to be exactly as I have planned finally.
















I have plans for the rough rider special character to ride a blood crusher, and also a squad of stealthy mofo's to accompany Harker, also plans for the chapel to go ahead when I find the time.

Peace out!


----------



## omgitsduane

I got around to doing this today.









He's the special character in the rough riders section that I intend to use. All the wargear matches except a visible bolt pistol but that's okay.



























I'm particularly happy with his lance, I was going to go with an explosive tip idea as I've seen around but I guess I got over that idea, might do it for the regular rough riders though.










And a picture of him leading his men to war!









I hope to have my first real game tomorrow at 1000 points vs marines or nids. Wish me luck!


----------



## Winterous

Dude, however shit that character is, GOD THAT LOOKS COOL!
Oh, and regular guys should be riding Flesh Hounds, instead of Juggernauts.


----------



## omgitsduane

Flesh hounds? what are they? Are they plastic daemon kits of like daemon horses? Cos I could go for that.

And I don't think hes the worst character, but it just adds some extra punch and brings the vanilla squad up to 95 points I think so its easy to slot him into a game quickly.

AND HOW COOL DOES IT LOOK?! OMGBBQWTF! I've had this idea for ages and just never bothered to give it time to work... So proud of myself. And proud of you winterous for not coming to play warhammers... NOT!


----------



## Winterous

omgitsduane said:


> Flesh hounds? what are they? Are they plastic daemon kits of like daemon horses? Cos I could go for that.
> 
> And I don't think hes the worst character, but it just adds some extra punch and brings the vanilla squad up to 95 points I think so its easy to slot him into a game quickly.
> 
> AND HOW COOL DOES IT LOOK?! OMGBBQWTF! I've had this idea for ages and just never bothered to give it time to work... So proud of myself. And proud of you winterous for not coming to play warhammers... NOT!


He's great, apart from giving the whole unit Rage.
Rough Riders NEED to choose their target carefully, or they become completely worthless; he takes that ability away in exchange for extra strength, therefore he is completely useless.

Flesh Hounds...
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440203a&prodId=prod1170223
Unfortunately they're metal


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> He's great, apart from giving the whole unit Rage.
> Rough Riders NEED to choose their target carefully, or they become completely worthless; he takes that ability away in exchange for extra strength, therefore he is completely useless.
> 
> Flesh Hounds...
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440203a&prodId=prod1170223
> Unfortunately they're metal


Now that I think about it, you're right, but still its the most bad-ass guardsman ever and he could just as easily be the sarg for the whole squad instead.

I've been adding bits and pieces to the chapel to give it some story I guess, but nothing great just yet, I made up small sections of barricade where the guns will be mounted but haven't settled on their positions yet so no photos.
















Just the traitors trying to make the place look a little more intimidating than normal.

I've also on the side been working on a stealthy squad to take harker with, one that fits in with his fluff a bit (hard-asses and stealth experts) and have still lots to add to this when I figure out and fine-tune the ideas a bit.










Only thing I'm disappointed is how Sylvester Stallone that face looks on two guys within the one squad, hopefully wont be so noticeable when one of them is attacked with a scalpel blade.



















And the other 3, the comm-guy is probably my favourite out of this lot but as I said, have a bit to go on the details. 

I'm going to be decking them out in an urban camo pattern, to reflect the nature of the rest of the army, and trying to make "adjustments" to the plasma gun wielders so that the guns don't show the rest of the squad, I was thinking a plate that goes over the "coils" and perhaps cools them another way besides open air.

And as for the melta gun, I was going to take an idea from one crazy man, Marbo, and just use simple spearguns with a few grenades and a melta bomb attached to the end. I figure with the weight it would justify the tiny range and be quiet enough (sort-of) to get away with quickly and quietly. 

Flame throwers will just be exactly the same, as I can't think what could be done there and sniper rifles are pretty much fine as they are.

So I do have a lot of work to do, I also have to make a harker and bastonne model if I'm going to field at least 2 squads of vets I want the options for those particular characters.


----------



## Winterous

Aah, Stallone, you are a fucking ugly one aren't you? xD

That Meltagun idea will work, certainly, I just don't think it would look good, is all.
Anyway, good work


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Aah, Stallone, you are a fucking ugly one aren't you? xD
> 
> That Meltagun idea will work, certainly, I just don't think it would look good, is all.
> Anyway, good work


You really don't think it will look good? Hmmm, well there's nothing I know about the fluff that suggests meltaguns are inherently noisy... so maybe I'll make a few spear guns just for backpacks and keep the real meltaguns for serious business.


----------



## Winterous

You could have a few spear guns as Lasguns, they look pretty cool; but I just don't like the look of having explosives haphazardly strapped to the thing.


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> You could have a few spear guns as Lasguns, they look pretty cool; but I just don't like the look of having explosives haphazardly strapped to the thing.


Haphazard?!?! I don't know, I kind of like the grenade on a spear look, and I could have a few lasguns fixed as spearguns, since blazes of red flashing lights will usually be a good give-away of any positions. I'll see how I go with it.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

It may have taken me a while but i think im up to date with your plog - marvelous work! i really look forward to see what you do for the rest of the roughriders actually, ive got a squad of ten catachans on cold one lizards


----------



## omgitsduane

Dakingofchaos said:


> It may have taken me a while but i think im up to date with your plog - marvelous work! i really look forward to see what you do for the rest of the roughriders actually, ive got a squad of ten catachans on cold one lizards


The rest of the roughriders - as I'm sure a lot of people will protest against, will be mounted on bikes. I am trying to find a cheap way to buy bikes as I want some for my chaos marines also, at least 3 minimum squads and then enough for the rough riders, so there will be about 14 bikes all up. Expensive :s

I did manage to spend 160 bucks on a hellhound, a chimera, and a ton of bits tonight though... hopefully an update about those later in the week.

I spent the other day making use of the magnets I've bought (ordered another batch too) and magnetised all the special weapons. Roughly 20 grenade launchers all up, very impressed.


















The comms guy got himself a lasgun, and I found an easier way to get a nice looking strap on it without having to... well go to the effort of making the chain ends on the gun itself.









The defences for the chapel are coming along slowly, lots of sandbags to make, the few sandbags I did make were a terrible pain in the butt so I'm going to try some milliput for the next batch.









Modded some weapons.









Unfortunately they are a bit rough and the folding stock is a bit big for the lasguns but oh well.

And HARKER!








I don't like him on his own, but his ability to make his unit basically blend into and walk through terrain with ease is very good. So I'll be making great use of him.

I've ordered a bunch of torsos and legs off ebay to put together some of the many, many, many arms and heads and guns that I have left over from all my boxes. I'm putting myself further behind with every step I take but I love assembling these bastards!


----------



## Winterous

I think Harker should probably have Catachan arms, for the muscles.
Looking good.


----------



## omgitsduane

I would have done that but the catachan arms look so terribly over the top, plus my army isnt a jungle fighting army, its an urban so the cadian stuff still works. its just not as buff.


----------



## Winterous

omgitsduane said:


> I would have done that but the catachan arms look so terribly over the top, plus my army isnt a jungle fighting army, its an urban so the cadian stuff still works. its just not as buff.


...But this guy can fire a Heavy Bolter ON THE MOVE.
He should at least be mutated in some way, to excuse his ludicrous strength.


----------



## omgitsduane

HIS LUDICROUS STRENGTH IS THE WILL OF CHAOS! BLARHAHRAEARGGH!
I'm really happy with him at the moment though and I bet the second I try and adjust him he'll collapse and die.

I've been productive this weekend, I magnetised the heavy flamers for my sentinels after learning that it seems like the best option for them as they are not exactly amazing shots and also put magnets on the big missiles the valkyrie comes with.

Going to start painting Komir soon I think, his wrist has separated from his arm during transport to a game so I'll use that as an advantage and spray them separate.

I attacked the chapel with a stanley knife to cut down the sides as the square shape was bothering me.








Another view.

Some of the things I've sprayed and given a rough paint up to a basic standard, highlights and some washes will do these a lot of good.

























Another view.









And the last of what I've done is put a new base on this fella. New paint for him probably tonight.


----------



## Winterous

Looking sweet, man ^^


----------



## omgitsduane

Thanks broski!

Not the busiest but I started painting the bloodcrusher, I had a good think about what parts I wanted colored which way and set about laying down a layer of brown for all the gold, then the red, metallics and then a couple of layers of blood red.

Cameras always show up the tiniest mistakes in your painting but at least I know I'm on the right track and after a couple more painting sessions both Komir and his "steed" should be ready for war! I do need to wait for some bike bases to arrive to make a more suitable base for him that will actually hold him up.




























I also spent some time painting the gravel and rocks on a piece of terrain so I'll have pictures of that once it gets more interesting.


----------



## omgitsduane

I've been painting a solid hour at least and this is where I ended up, I got around to putting highlights on the clothing and stuff but it didn't come out so well, I need to red up the entire lance, and add more to the skull trophy.










I'm pretty pleased with myself, and despite it looking amazing to me it still has a lot of problems, I'm hoping that a bit of a wash might help that, this weekend I'll be heading down to a store to purchase a bunch of paint that I don't already own so I won't run out of the basics so easily.









The bloodcrusher is just about finished I feel, I need to give him a couple of washes I think and maybe dirty up the feet, then I have to make him a base from the biker bases I have that should arrive any day.


















And just a start of a piece of terrain. I will be trying to put as many hours into getting this stuff done as I can lately and hope it comes out as ace as I always imagined.

I have done some sketches also and am thinking of a gray flame pattern on the side panels of the hellhound, just to emphasis its bad-assness a little more and partly to practice different things.

Also sketches and coloring trials for squad markings and Sargent markers too will add a bit more interest to the individuals. 

That's it for tonight, I'll hopefully have more tomorrow!


----------



## Winterous

I'm loving the tip of that spear, and the building looks great!


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> I'm loving the tip of that spear, and the building looks great!


I quite like the spear too, the rough riders section however reads that the spear tips are a shaped charge, similar - I imagine - to the panzerfraust of ww2 that shot blazing hot copper into tanks, so I am going to go ahead with melta bombs on sticks I believe it will look interesting yet remain true to their fluff.

I've been trying to use the chance for a few of my more interesting models to brush up (no pun intended) on my painting skills.









This guy presented an easy test because hes not too crowded but I haven't had the time just yet to get through to it all.










I am however getting better at laying down colors without making it messy and picking out the finer details, two things that will really make my characters and officer squads a bit more interesting I hope and lend it self to my chaos marines when I get around to those.










These guys are some of "harkers" squad, I will probably have to start defining with squad markings who is veteran and who is a regular trooper, as well as making camo on some of the luckier guys at a test.










My apologies for the photos, I have really not been bothered to set up any proper photography things just yet.










And the rough rider squad is what I'm really looking forward too, I have so much crap that is on its way to keep me distracted and still untouched (to the dismay of some of you) but I am trying my best to get through them all. I will be setting myself a cut-off limit when the next batch of legs and torsos arrives VIA ebay and that will be the end of my guard army til I start putting waves of finished men on the table.


----------



## Winterous

A shaped charge is a way of focussing the explosion's force, usually to direct it toward the enemy; I'm not sure how it works entirely, but it's probably just physical obstruction (like a jet engine, sort of).
So basically the tip of the spear explodes toward the enemy, instead of all around.

Meltabombs on sticks would certainly work, but I don't think it would look good.
In my opinion you'd be far better off with a missile on the end.


----------



## Silens

Shaped charges are like metal cones filled with explosive. Then a hollow is made out in the center of the base of the cone so that when the explosion happens, it has nowhere to go except into that space; this directs the blast against the tank which, in practice, it would be stuck to.


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> A shaped charge is a way of focussing the explosion's force, usually to direct it toward the enemy; I'm not sure how it works entirely, but it's probably just physical obstruction (like a jet engine, sort of).
> So basically the tip of the spear explodes toward the enemy, instead of all around.
> 
> Meltabombs on sticks would certainly work, but I don't think it would look good.
> In my opinion you'd be far better off with a missile on the end.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzerfaust
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaped_charge
The way I see melta bombs working is a similar fashion to this, that's why they're so effective at taking out tanks at close range, they can hit a tank and go clean through it even coming out the other side in cases. The whole blast is focused forward as you said but the actual warhead itself doesn't need to be overly large to get the effect. 

I may use a missile and I've seen people use mortars too, I'll experiment with a few ideas and see which one I like the most, the missile is actually very slim so it might work better as a spear-tip.



Silens said:


> Shaped charges are like metal cones filled with explosive. Then a hollow is made out in the center of the base of the cone so that when the explosion happens, it has nowhere to go except into that space; this directs the blast against the tank which, in practice, it would be stuck to.


This man has it. I found these things insanely interesting when watching all the old ww2 doco's and books I've read. But rockets like this were never accurate in those days but the power they pack is worth that chance.


----------



## Silens

omgitsduane said:


> This man has it. I found these things insanely interesting when watching all the old ww2 doco's and books I've read. But rockets like this were never accurate in those days but the power they pack is worth that chance.


Maybe we watched the same documentary. Soldiers use to even run up to tanks and stick these on the sides (before running like a crazy bitch!) so the guardsman with the spear could be sort of.. Sticking it on at a range, or even using it like a javelin.


----------



## omgitsduane

Silens said:


> Maybe we watched the same documentary. Soldiers use to even run up to tanks and stick these on the sides (before running like a crazy bitch!) so the guardsman with the spear could be sort of.. Sticking it on at a range, or even using it like a javelin.


Exactly. Such a destructive force in the days when tanks were sometimes viewed as invincible.


----------



## omgitsduane

It has been a little while since an update, I've been busy trying to move over to a new home but still had time to get a couple of bits done.









I always had a plan to do a sort of stained glass picture for the back window of the chapel, and my design is as so. I probably should go with something more zealous and religious-like but it still looks cool I think.









This is a sketch I did to try and rid myself of the other daemons I have in the to-do pile, I figure if I do a greater daemon it might be easier and I can make it larger so scale isn't such an issue.

I however ended up making him a little more in proportion than I thought but I'll be rectifying this.








And another for scale.
Scale of the greater daemon.

I've also been busy making up my HWT bases finally because they've been holding me back as they are my favourites for details.








More bases.
And more!
some of them are for my sentinels too...









I did a bit of some guts for this tyranid and some brains popping out of its skull, the sentinel doesn't sit perfectly on it but I'm pleased regardless.

A couple of markers I've also been working on too.








Markers









This one is probably going to be the base for a master of ordinance or a stand-in model for an astropath.

The idea being a commander with a holo-projection of the battlefield and using that to stall enemy reinforcements.

So that's everything for just now, stay tuned for more soon! off to do some painting!


----------



## Winterous

The window design is cool, but I think it should only include the primary figures of the picture, like church ones.
They'll always consist of only the focal characters with some sort of background, there are never characters behind them or anything, to my knowledge.


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> The window design is cool, but I think it should only include the primary figures of the picture, like church ones.
> They'll always consist of only the focal characters with some sort of background, there are never characters behind them or anything, to my knowledge.


I agree actually, but that means redrawing the scene behind him, might just use shapes and that stuff like traditional stained glass pictures I've been looking at.

I've not got as much done as I would have liked, being that I'm playing way too much cod in my spare time that's good for me... perhaps.









I really liked this base quite a lot but I think I may add a few more layers of pva/paint and then finish off with a gloss layer to seal the deal.









Komir's not-so-trusty steed, I used rough riders in a game the other day but the terrain didn't get me anywhere and they were boltered down well before they were due 









Also finally working on hwt placements so I don't get them all mixed up and the pairs look like they might be interacting, I need to glue a few missiles around the rocket launcher teams.

















These guys are all of my special characters or just stranger models, and I'm trying to designate what each one will be if I don't use it as its character in-game.

GUARDSMEN!
In the two boxes are a chimera and manticore, I hope to be ordering a few more tanks in the near future.









This picture I like a lot, and next time I have a game I'll be sure to take the camera and try and get a few good shots if possible of them being slaughtered 









Of the 25 men or so piled in on the right, I'll be making them all into basic infantry squads, I may use ten for another veteran squad, and the ten on the left all have their aquilas intact and I'll be making them appear to be fresh renegades, not sure what color of cadia I'll use though.


----------



## Winterous

The Juggernaut looks great 
And it's a really good idea to keep them in reserve, since they can charge from such a huge distance, and it keeps them safe until needed.


----------



## Silens

Get some Army Painter quickshade on those guardsmen! Everything looks amazing, just the guardsmen look kind of.. Flat. +rep


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> The Juggernaut looks great
> And it's a really good idea to keep them in reserve, since they can charge from such a huge distance, and it keeps them safe until needed.


I will be trying this next game, didn't occur to me at the time ha.



Silens said:


> Get some Army Painter quickshade on those guardsmen! Everything looks amazing, just the guardsmen look kind of.. Flat. +rep


Thanks. none of the guardsmen are detailed enough for a final wash yet I think that's why I've not done any devlan muds and stuff.

I've been busy assembling the past couple of days, I had another 30 guardsmen legs and torsos arrive in the mail so I got to making those bad-boys up asap!
No pictures however as a ton of arm and headless guardsmen isnt that intimidating. 









I need to start finally adding green stuff flesh to this guy I think, the arms and belly and legs I am happy with, now just comes the rot of nurgle.









When I made these up the first thing I noticed was no way for the riders to actually control the horses and so I had to fix that. Each one took about 5 minutes and a very steady hand. So annoying I will only be doing the Sargent one and that's it.

Another angle for the rough riders.


I had enough spare bodies that I want to start filling out the squads I have with the guys that I need to make obvious infantry squads.
These guys are special weapon squad lasgunners, the 3 special weapon guys are fitted only with grenade launchers at the moment, but I will hopefully be making up some flamers for them too.


















I only realised when taking the photos that the middle one in the second photo actually has no special gear, so I'll be fixing that after this post. 

The idea is they represent combat engineers, so they are fitted with the kind of gear you'd typically see engineers with.









I've been holding off these for ages as the cable I was going to use for them was not bendy and really ruined the illusion I had in my head for them, so this thick red cable worked a treat instead and fits snugly into the plasticard holders.









And a little present for myself. A bit of a painting project.

I've actually got some more skaven coming for more painting projects and 5 more to count as ratlings (great pun right?).


----------



## omgitsduane

I've assembled some bikes, I don't unfortunately have the bodies for them, so I'm hoping I can find some on a bits site or even convert them if I absolutely have to.

















I like the space marine bikes a lot more, besides their obvious lack of spikey bits and arrows, they look clunkier and meaner.









Some of these are quite ugly and used up because they are old models of mine before I knew anything, and even before the wonder of plastic cement came into my life.

So out of the bikers, I have 3 squads of 3, which will probably run meltas and/or plasmaguns, but a couple of the bikes were of a particularly bad quality and the solution was.....

NURGLE BIKERS!









Nothing amazing yet, as greenstuff is really not my friend, but once I get marines and plague them up... I have high hopes for this, the purple bike I might double as a chaos lord of nurgle on those days where I feel particularly favoured by the gods.


----------



## omgitsduane

A bit of an army picture. I've designated on the bases which squads are which so from now on I won't have any trouble with painting them as squads. 

And my 3 veteran squads...








The top one is a jungle type, which harker will stand in when I bother to pay for the hard-ass.

The second squad will be more of a renegade classic look, with the masks and gas backpacks and tattered rags. Hopefully they come out well.

The third is more of a simple "hardened" squad.

























The skaven still needs like he needs a lot of work, and hopefully he'll come out about how I was hoping.

Anyway that's it. Nothing amazing just yet. I'll be trying to paint one squad at a time, so it may help things go quicker and pay off faster.


----------



## Winterous

Kamir's looking pretty good, except his face 
You did a sweet job on the Juggernaut, and the spear tip.


----------



## omgitsduane

I quite like the way he looks. I've given him some CAMO so he fits in with the armies theme so far.

I've been assembling a veteran squad today, one of the 3 I have stacked up. Next I'll be making sargeants and voxes for each squad before I do anything else on them. Just to make sure the numbers fit.

Sorry for the bad pics, I bought good batteries the other day for the camera and they've already carked it. So sad.








Just the vox, may not always use a vox for the squad but I think it looks cool regardless.









This guy will end up looking more like his friend...








When I get his face mask thing finished and some fancy tubes.









I didn't know what to do with him, but the slung gun looks pretty nifty if I can say so myself.









This guy has dual magazine for his lasgun, I need to green stuff the tape on to it but otherwise I'm very happy.

It didn't come out in the photos but I've actually dug out chunks of their clothes and made them look ragged with green stuff. I'm pretty proud so far of my progress.

Lastly there is this!








I went too over the top and ordered heaps and heaps of spare bases and I think ratlings are cool as a small harassment unit so yeah. Just a camo cloak sort of covering them. I have some big ork scopes I'll use if I make any more.


----------



## Chaos40kAD

Very Nice work Duane. I have read your entire blog here and I really like most of what you're doing. Your terrain is top notch, and it gives me ideas as well as inspires me to quit being a lazy-ass and go build some terrain for my board. I like your Chaos-Star pieces and the many various ruined buildings. The jungle pieces look pretty awesome as well, are they plastic fish tank plants? I am in the process of building one of the paper-card Titans and have used some fish tank plants on the base for decent scale greenery. 

I also really like the whole traitor-guard vibe. You do great Konversions and they all have a unique look. Do you play with standard IG rulebook and just the fluff is Chaos? It's pretty awesome. I also like the Defiler/Soulgrinder Leg armor on the engines on that one plane, looks pretty cool 

-Brett


----------



## Winterous

Nice work on the gas mask guy!


----------



## omgitsduane

Chaos40kAD said:


> Very Nice work Duane. I have read your entire blog here and I really like most of what you're doing. Your terrain is top notch, and it gives me ideas as well as inspires me to quit being a lazy-ass and go build some terrain for my board. I like your Chaos-Star pieces and the many various ruined buildings. The jungle pieces look pretty awesome as well, are they plastic fish tank plants? I am in the process of building one of the paper-card Titans and have used some fish tank plants on the base for decent scale greenery.
> 
> I also really like the whole traitor-guard vibe. You do great Konversions and they all have a unique look. Do you play with standard IG rulebook and just the fluff is Chaos? It's pretty awesome. I also like the Defiler/Soulgrinder Leg armor on the engines on that one plane, looks pretty cool
> 
> -Brett


I am playing just with a standard imperial guard codex as it has heaps of good rules and plays pretty mean at times anyway. It's a big change from the old chaos marines though but the selection of useful units is a huge step in a strange world for me. Loving it though.



Winterous said:


> Nice work on the gas mask guy!


Thanks man, I was expecting it to come out a lot worse, I could still stand to maybe sand it down a bit flatter too...









Again with most of my painting, since I'm no expert and my steady hand is lacking is steady...









I'm still pleased with what I've done so far, I was thinking I could do better, but it's turned out to be nice practice regardless in picking out details and such.




















I might end up just using the same leather color or a variant of two different ones to finish the leather on the bodies of the "rough riders"

I've been working here and there but this is all I have so far, did some sculpting of my greater daemons hand so looking forward to that for sure.


----------



## Winterous

Skaven guy looks decent, what's he count as?
And you're painting cleanly, even if there isn't a whole lot of depth, you've definitely painted these guys with a steady hand


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Skaven guy looks decent, what's he count as?
> And you're painting cleanly, even if there isn't a whole lot of depth, you've definitely painted these guys with a steady hand


Why thank you sir! After a wash or two I think it might really pop a bit more.


----------



## omgitsduane

Been a big one, it's 8am and I'm still going. 








Been using a bit of the liquid greenstuff, it's strange but I think I'm learning to work it for my benefit.
And a back shot is Here.









My rough rider bases are good and now just time to paint them and glue the riders to them when I'm finished painting em up.

Working on the veterans too, bits and pieces here and there trying to get the "renegade" look that forgeworld does so well.








There are some more RENEGADES!










Pointing is rude.










Veteran vox caster.

Also my stand-in for Al-Rahem. I need to make the rags a bit more... ragged and probably a bit meaner too but all in good time.


----------



## omgitsduane

I had some sketches in my book for this thing, I quite like it and its cleaner than most of the other lasgun conversions I've done. 

I've been scouring the net and come across heaps of really unique ideas for lasgun conversions so I may be trying some from here on out especially in the veteran squads or the more grizzly grunts.

I need to fill in the "sight" area with putty and smooth it over, but it looks nice so far.










I've been struggling with ideas of what this needs to really make it more interesting, I made some great bandages along the handle to make it interesting but they were TORN up totally on the way back from games workshop as were his toes, I may just add some bulk to where the blade connects to the shaft and perhaps add a small hilt.

And just pictures of my greater daemon, I've been working for a few hours here and there trying to get him finished and besides his two hands and work on his chin, he's VERY close. Excited as hell to paint this.





































The liquid greenstuff is interesting, and I actually find it more useful than I first anticipated. 

Once I get it painted I'll probably add some clear glue to gore bits and maybe saliva and have wounds leaking. It's all very exciting for me.

More updates soon to come!


----------



## Winterous

The prince is looking crazy, man!


----------



## omgitsduane

Thanks man, hes a greater daemon though, prince I will do after I get him finished since I've learned so much from this.









Bases, 30 of them, all graveled up and ready to take the feet of guardsmen. 


















I've been working on Harkers stand-in squad for when hes not present, trying to get a guille suit look going on and although I don't like it 100% I think with a few more layers and some of the fake plant pieces I have lying around, and jungle looking bases, I reckon this could be very good when painted up.

The black guys are the special weapons, and because of the restrictions of each weapon pack, they don't have as much detail, the arms I will do up though because that's where all the fun will be.


























These guys are almost done too, I want to go over them and check any spots I dislike and mark their armour maybe a little bit more and add some bullets or empty magazines to their bases and then I can start painting. Very pleased with them.

That's all for now!


----------



## omgitsduane

I had a solid day of nerdhammering, got my 3 chimeras assembled, and worked on the guille suits for my veteran squad.










The little chaos panels I think add just a hint of flavour, I have saved so many reference pictures and I'll be hoping to not convert, but just intensify these chariots of the damned into something a little different.










Also beefed up the nurgle lords bike, I figure an extra set of exhausts were exactly what the doctor ordered, not quite done yet but it's still nice as it is.









It took me a very long time, but I cut enough tiny plasticard strips to cover these models in enough to make me happy with their look, of course they'll need to be resprayed and painted and I'll be sure to give them a camo-heavier color this time around to fit in with harker.

More updates probably tomorrow and over the weekend coming up! Stay tuned.


----------



## omgitsduane

I've been busy trying to change up and modify the tanks I have on the table at the moment, I've been looking at lots of reference pictures for inspiration but not had the time just yet to really hit it hard.


----------



## omgitsduane

The chimeras are going to be primarily for my veterans and as the veteran squads have themes, I am theming the chimeras to go along with them.

The main one is harker's chimera for when I use him, if not it counts as a standard chimera with some fancy clothes.


























Nothing else yet worth reporting just yet.

















Just two small mods to some tanks. I hope to add quite a lot more before I get to spray them.

I've done some basic math and come up with over 2000 of imperial guard (not a legal list however) without any upgrades which is quite impressive, but puts me at a loss when it comes to how many units I actually have finished ha.

I did sculpt a little on the greater daemons hand, and sprayed one of the veteran squads, so I may be painting them any day now.


----------



## omgitsduane

I kept working last night til 3am and spent most of it changing the tanks little by little.

































Once I add rivets to the plates I think I'll be good to spray the chimeras, the basilisks I want to add more to but I feel that it could drown them in unnecessary stuff.









Also added some detail to my vendetta/valkyrie base as the black flat ground wasn't doing it for me.









And finally some painting progress! I really do love how big a presence the red makes on these guys, I am thinking black or a dark dark grey mix for the guns and armoured parts, the rest is all pretty self-explanatory I think.


----------



## Winterous

The tanks are looking pretty good, nice work man


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> The tanks are looking pretty good, nice work man


Thanks dude. Tanks are sprayed right now and some bases too. so a big update the next few days.

I did some more painting today, I'm spending a lot of time putting washes of black on any metal surfaces to dull them down a bit and I have a lot of small details to go. These will hopefully look quite nice when finished.
Pictures are bad cos its night time and the extra light in the window during the day usually helps.


































The grenade launchers aren't the weapon of choice for me when it comes to veterans but I wasn't sure what to give them. I was thinking plasma guns, but I need to order a few online as well as some meltas to give em the right equipment and I wanted grenade launchers just to make them look a little meaner.


----------



## omgitsduane

I've recently broken up with my girlfriend and as some very uncool side effect I had to give her back her camera which has done me so well all this time 

I'll do my best to take photos of any worthy progress just to keep things moving forward but I apologise for all the pictures from this point on.

The base for the valk is going really well.








I tried to mess with imperial fists for the rhino panels but I just don't dig the yellow 400 layers thing that it does.









Skaven engineer has a pretty nice base now with some skeleton bits hanging around for the fun of it.

Also thought that this guys








base wasn't up to the extreme level he should be, I really should just take him off that rocky thing but it will be very risky with the work that's gone into the model so far to ruin him for a base.









A bit of everything, I've been putting pieces on the hands of the daemon slowly so he's not forgotten about but sculpting hands is a very difficult thing compared to the rest of the body.









"The bigger they are..."
I quite like this piece, I do think I will have a fair bit to fix up still, but the way I've done the base now gives it a cooler appearance I think, I wish I had a big base to put him on as an objective perhaps.... It might not be too late.

So that's all for now, I've been painting the chimeras and they are coming along very nicely, as are bits and pieces of the guard, but without a real camera there is no use on taking photos of small details.








I did use some of my blood paint mix to do the dripping eyes on this head and I am very pleased with the result.

Hope to have a big update for the tanks shortly so stay tuned!


----------



## lav25gunner

omgitsduane said:


>


What size cartridges are these? .22 or 9mm?


----------



## omgitsduane

Just .22's, its the only thing you can shoot down here without lots of legal things, as far as I know.


----------



## Winterous

While the colour is noticeably different, the quality of those photos is fine 
And that guy must have been sitting there for hours, cutting the Terminator's head out xD


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> While the colour is noticeably different, the quality of those photos is fine
> And that guy must have been sitting there for hours, cutting the Terminator's head out xD


Nah, he borrowed marbos knife.


----------



## omgitsduane

I was in bed practically painting all day inbetween movies and tv shows I've been watching, and I got myself up to abouuuut here.








I had some good reference photos (ALWAYS A MUST) and a bit of time to prepare and choose colors I thought would be good for the pattern and I got to work. It did take quite a few nice layers of bleached bone before I got solid color in some areas but I am super excited with the result. I have another layer of a dark green to add and then it's finished camouflage wise, I of course need to start the wear and tear, the silver parts, and then the shrubs.
The backside.

I also got around to a LIIIIIITTLE painting on the other chimeras.









They're coming along very nicely too, but harkers one get priority at the moment.









The turrets are waiting for primer, my can ran out the other day so hopefully today I can get a dash of the undercoat on them to start painting.


















I might finish this tomorrow if I have time too, the base only needs probably a few rocks and some detail on the terminator but otherwise its perfect. 

And lastly....








The mighty basilisk.
I was hoping to convert or work out conversions that would modify them from artillery to artillery piece, but in the end I can just get away with count as for most of them and then I'll have working army options sooner.

I lengthened the barrels slightly with some plasticard rod I just so happened to have that fit very nice around the old barrel, snipped off one of the plates as well as you can see, an idea I borrowed from another guard blog.
I did however, have to cut the bottoms of both plates in order to fit them over the tread panels but you live and learn ey?


----------



## Winterous

Dude, fucking nice work on the camo!
And the basilisks look great too


----------



## omgitsduane

Thanks man! The camo is quite good if I say so myself.


----------



## omgitsduane

I added an arm to the side as opposed to the cut-off one.



































So besides the handle for the hatch, I think both basilisks are finished


----------



## omgitsduane

Painting my renegade veterans most of the day, bits and pieces in-between working on the basilisk, I also got around to painting the turrets for each of the 3 chimeras.

























This guy is easily my favourite I think.








And this is a close 2nd.








I've got some thinking to do on how I'll go about high-lighting certain bits here and there as I don't have any good, or even decent brushes really left. But all the highlights and washes I did today really helped, I just wish I had a camera that could show the work ha.


----------



## omgitsduane

I think after maybe a few more layers of dry brushing these bases will be ready for my rough riders.

The squad I think is pretty much completed, I may do some marking around where their armor has been scratched at, and perhaps a little touching up on the lenses but this is probably as good as they'll get.


----------



## omgitsduane

I went net-scrounging for pictures last night and found something that inspired me a little for my harker squad.








I scrapped the little plasticard parts of their suits, as they didn't hold well anyway (a light brush pushed almost all of them away) and I think the cloak look is much better, and will be more interesting to paint on.

















Harker is looking pretty bad-ass if I say so myself, my only gripe is maybe Id prefer the bolter to be hip-fired but I couldn't find a nice way to do it, although I bet I could certainly try but I'm still happy with him how he is.
He might need some details on his shoulders or something to make him appear a little more chaos and less like a cadian with a bolter and a cool face.









And since it's daytime when I write this, I took another photo of the finished squad. They are not perfect but certainly more work than I've ever put into painting anything in the past and I'm quite pleased with my work.
I am considering making up a SGT Bastonne model just because it would be cool, and I do have a few left over torsos and legs, but which squad to model him for or maybe stand alone is a different matter altogether.


----------



## omgitsduane

Okay so last night I had the joy of a 750 game against my own chaos marines actually. I went with what I thought was a good list, a bit of basics but one hard hitter being the vets in a chimera. unfortunately the only long range weapon downed it on the 2nd turn and the veterans were mince meat before they got a chance to strike a single bayonet.

Ending all up with a 2:1 loss for me, but a VERY close game and extremely fun to be back in the gaming side of the hobby.









An Apostle leads his summoned daemons into the fray with echos of doom and despair.









After the Chimera was exploded, the remaining veterans stare down the barrels of the approaching chaos marines and stay steadfast but are no match.

There were a few more pictures of the battle but he didn't send them over so I guess they weren't up to his standard.

Anyways my greater daemon I thought needed a chance to be photographed like the beauty he is...

















And my Harker Chimera, which gladly I can see the little bits I missed now that it's so close my eyes burn.









And a photo of Komir because he is my pride and joy in the army, however his spear has come off and I'll need to sculpt a new grip for it when I get more confident.

APOSTLE OF THE DOOMED DOOMLINGS!
This is my mate's, Jarrod, he's been painting with me and we've been hobbying solidly for quite a bit over the past few weeks. I've been trying to convince him to start a blog and if he does, when he does, I'll link to it from mine so he can get a few nice comments just like I have received from everyone.

I've got another update probably have to do tomorrow as I'm a little worn out right now, if anyone has any simple hints or list ideas, or interested in what I took to help me build it better, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## omgitsduane

I did an all-nighter and managed to get a bit of work done here and there as well fit in a game, which again was pretty close despite 2 of my units being absolutely obsolete the entire game thanks to some luck.








About halfway in the game, the chimera and the rhino up the back are destroyed and the hellhound is stuck, immobilised and stunned/shaken each turn, resulting in a return profit of 0.
My 30 man "marine crusher" squad charged the apostle and his retinue and utterly crushed him, heavy losses on both sides but the renegades remained steadfast over their oppressive overlords.









After a turn of combat only the apostle stands alone to face the charge of 18 dogs of war.

READY?! FIRE!









The game ended on the 5th turn, both sides suffering heavy losses and lots of bloody close combats being faught, in the end both sides retreating as no edge was gained by either, but regroup to fight another day.

I painted the leaves with I think 2 layers of highlights and a wash over the top of dark green to bring it back down a little.









I am so overjoyed with the result of this piece, the turret still needs a bit of work done in regards to the camo, but once its applied I can do the simple wear and tear, and some dirt and washes and he is ready for action.

Unfortunately for me I don't have a spray can to do any of the models I've been assembling or adjusting but I'll be sure to get on painting the second I can.









Straken went through a change, I decided the big daemon hand attached to his wrist was a bit of a weak move in terms of modeling so I gave him a sort of hellboy style arm.
I used him in the last game and although he didn't partake in the combat, knowing he was there and his abilities were a big relief to me.
Straken back.

I also lost his shotgun, and I had a look at my weapons and thought of an amazing solution that was staring at me all along....
BEHOLD! BOOMBOOM!
So simple I will probably use it for quite a lot of conversions, the humble flamer cut off before the cover and the pipes taken off. Beautiful in its simplicity.









This "objective/diorama" ended up about here. I still have some GS work to do before I'm completely happy but it went well above my expectations to be honest.

More soon I hope!


----------



## Winterous

Dude, that shotgun looks sweet!
And the plates on the arm look good too, very Kheyawsse.


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Dude, that shotgun looks sweet!
> And the plates on the arm look good too, very Kheyawsse.


What god do we deliver the blood to though? 

Thanks, the shotgun actually was nothing more than a few cuts and it was finished. Will probably do a few more for veterans just for looks, not for function.

Totally off-topic for the guardsmen but I've been cleaning up and trying to make room so I can paint more comfortably without getting cluttered, and as a result, I've put some work into the skaven lords.


























I've put a lot more work into this than I think the photos show which is a shame, I have highlights again to add and I may try to write on the scrolls, I've not decided yet.

















Quite love this little model, the base is pretty simple but still makes him stand out a little, I enjoyed painting it as well, but again it has some work to go before I can call it complete.

I'll post up some shots of what I've done today maybe a little later as I'm still half way through cleaning up and trying to organise all my goodies.


----------



## Winterous

Out of curiosity, are you doing those Skaven just because they're nice models, for 40k, or are you starting Fantasy?


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Out of curiosity, are you doing those Skaven just because they're nice models, for 40k, or are you starting Fantasy?


Only because I've always been a fan of skaven and the models are very nice while giving me a chance to practise painting different things.


----------



## omgitsduane

I haven't been working as hard as normal, had a bit of a lapse in inspiration but here we go.

















The warlord is probably almost done to a level I can really appreciate, there is always room to improve, unfortunately the angles don't show much.


















Had another game last night, A real bad loss to me, some bad decisions on my part but I'll get to that later.









First turn, both sides set up, chaos has the first turn. Havocs are up the top end of the table which will prove to be game winning, and I set straken up AWAY from the majority of my army, for reasons I don't understand.
Another angle of before the game starts.

Chaos Marines roared up the table very quickly, the havocs ran into cover behind the large science facility and took up positions for carnage.
I kept all my guardsmen exactly where they were to make things easier, and moved the 2 tanks up ahead to get a better kill position (2 tanks one plasma spamming and one with a very evil flamer against marines was meant to be extremely nasty.) The autocannons, despite firing into a smoke cover were lucky enough to turn the Rhino into a wreck with ease.









End of chaos marines 2nd turn, this is where it all sorts to go downhill very, very badly.
The marines havocs fire did nothing this turn, but the meltagun from the yellow squad got in enough to shake and stun the banewolf which saved the marines.

During my turn, the havocs copped a lot of firepower but able to pass every single save, they powered on.

The yellow marines faced the brunt of a brutal plasma-spam from the chimera, resulting in 5 dead marines.
Banewolf unable to move was a prime target for the lord, who got in close an immobilised the vehicle for good with a well-placed krak grenade.


As their chimera was immobilised and shaken/stunned the depraved guardsmen launched from the vehicle and aimed their plasma guns at the remnants of the apostles retinue, puncturing multiple holes of blazing hot plasma into the champion. (instead of targeting the lord himself), the guardsmen remained confident, but the apostle came in close and slaughtered only 2 guardsmen, but the guardsmen were unable to land a blow resulting in a lost combat and the remaining guardsmen were cut down as they fled.









Havocs ended up mauling both heavy weapon teams in the coming turns, the large calibre shells literally tearing guardsmen apart.

The chaos rhino managed to squeeze itself out of line of site behind the building and unloading charging chaos marines on me with pistols raised and chainswords whirring they slaughtered some guard in the initial charge, but then the massive staying power and resiliance of the renegade guard kicked in their fighting spirit and gave the chaos marines back all that they gave. And over the next few turns, the chaos marines and the summoned daemons both were taken out by the renegades.











These daemons spaced themselves out to take over 2 objectives in a fantastic move.

I shot everything I could at the daemons, managing an amazing 5 dead with 6 shots fired from the chimera, then the next turn nothing managed to wound, but the daemons were still spread out enough to capture.

After the death of all the chaos marines in close combat, I charged towards the rhino, hoping to blow it up and secure an objective for myself, but no luck as they only managed to take off a weapon and stun it.

The apostle, fearing the brunt of retribution from the barrel of a multi-laser, he withdraws behind nearby cover until the battle is done. (I hope the chaos gods didn't see)









The game came down to 2-0 in chaos' favor. But I'm learning each and every game.


----------



## omgitsduane

I grew a little tired of my old conversions for some of the higher-up's in my chain of command...









This is creed, I dislike the cables running to his backpack, I think they could look more streamline somehow.









This guy does have a bolt pistol, so can count him as a commisar if I need the extra body or perhaps as a vox.









My chenkov model went through some changes too, the whip is a lot more brutal now, I don't like his chest that much so I may go over it with something else, we'll see.









My priest, just the one, I may give him a banner because it seems very priest-like and worship-like.









Al-Rahem. Pretty happy with this after I changed around some stuff. I think hes pretty much done besides smoothing out his ragged cloak a little.


----------



## omgitsduane

This is probably close to finished now, I think he could use some more grossness here and there, and I realised I hate how long his arms are, but bugger it, I've already done enough and hes nurgle anyway ha.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Looking sweet, loving that nurgle daemon! hopefully should be seeing it with some paint on soon aye?
I like your commisar and Chenkov conversions, they look well suited and kind of 'fit in'
However im not too sure about al-rahem and the priest, the priest could just could be about the shot, is the plasticard a collar or what? its hard to make out haha
I think al-rahem's cloak looks like a scarf tbh though, i think it's too short to be a cloak, just cant see it being, well anything other than a pirate shirt 
Im not sure what to suggest about him though, just my opinion i dont mean to offend!


----------



## Djinn24

Keep up the great work!


----------



## omgitsduane

Dakingofchaos said:


> Looking sweet, loving that nurgle daemon! hopefully should be seeing it with some paint on soon aye?
> I like your commisar and Chenkov conversions, they look well suited and kind of 'fit in'
> However im not too sure about al-rahem and the priest, the priest could just could be about the shot, is the plasticard a collar or what? its hard to make out haha
> I think al-rahem's cloak looks like a scarf tbh though, i think it's too short to be a cloak, just cant see it being, well anything other than a pirate shirt
> Im not sure what to suggest about him though, just my opinion i dont mean to offend!


YES! Paint so very, very soon.  At least that is the plan, I want to go over it maybe a few times and make sure I'm perfectly content with it and then I'll be finishing it up and spraying it.

Al-rahem actually comes off almost identical to the sketches I made up in my book of how I imagined him, as a ragged desert raider with lots of experience. What do you think I could add or change?

Oh I read the full comment, I may add more length to the cloak, I'm slowly getting better at green stuff and each time I do something it works out more to my liking. 

And the priest yeah, I agree, and that is a plasticard "collar" but its not too exciting, maybe some cables? he needs a vox or some banners or even scrolls, I may work on him later tonight, I actually have to make up my 3 officer squads too, how to set them apart I'm not quite sure just yet, but hopefully I can think of something.





djinn24 said:


> Keep up the great work!


Thanks djinn! Glad to see you back commenting.


----------



## omgitsduane

I had my first game with chaos marines in probably a good 6 months+ and here is the tale. (no project updates sorry guys!)

My list was trying to max out everywhere, and I did besides in troops, (5 troops in the end which is good) 
3 squads of 3 bikers with champ/fist and meltas
a squad of 5 termies kitted out with combi meltas and claws/fist
2 dreads
2 pm squads one with meltas
2 squads of 10 marines in rhinos with meltas too (I REALLY HATE TANKS)
a squad of khorne with kharn in a rhino
a defiler and vindicator
3 obliterators
and lastly a greater daemon and 8 lesser daemons

I regret my entire heavy weapons choices and the two dreads highly and won't be taking them again as defilers and vindicators have cost me too many games by being unable to land a single hit worth writing home about.


Game type was standard deployment, and rolled for five objectives all up, nick had won the roll for turn but gave it to me.









My deployment.

My plan was to bring the bikers up the middle, and bikers and the rhinos flanking down the side and bring the entire army around on one side away from his thunderhammer/shield termies in the furthest landraider, but plans seldom work out.








The bright blue dots are the objectives too. For clarity.









The defiler takes aim at the scout squad behind some cover and ends up only getting 2/8 thanks to a ridiculous cover save.

This is after the marines first shooting turn, I took heavy losses on the bikes down the middle, hoping the meltas would last enough to pop the landraider, but with no luck, eventually getting stomped out by close combat.
Vindicator goes down too thanks to some lascannons from a dev squad.

The 2nd squad survived a LOT of plasma and bolter wounds thanks to the 3+ save and then at the start of my next turn, the daemons arrived and I retaliated with the bikes by melta-blasting the predator into a wreck and fisting the rhino, turning it into a fancy terrain piece.

The defiler takes aim.
The defiler climbs over the piece of terrain to take a very menacing yet ill-effective shot at the command squad and their captain and scatters a fantastic 11 inches from the target like a champ. Rendering all his usefulness out for the game.

The defiler gets multi-melta'd in the coming turn and dies. Every time. Bastard.









Another angle.
Greater daemon came out of a squad in the 3rd turn and I used this chance to try and put some hurt on the marines by roaring up in rhinos, hopping out and rapid firing 2 squads, as well as the greater daemon and a dreadnought closing in for combat, but fall all to the greater daemon, who hit and wounded with every dice slaying the rest of the squad.

And then turned his attention towards some more marines.

The obliterators also landed, and three multi-melta shots later only managed to, ironically take the multi-melta off the landraider in a fantastic display of marksmanship.








The other side of the board was getting heavy too, with the marines closing down and slowly storming over everything in a tsunami of blue power armor.
But this unfortunate squad of plague marines lost combat to a squad of scouts with a fist, and the kicker? I charged,had a power fist and they had 2 less members than me at the beginning of the combat, and ended up slaying my squad, only to lose 3 of their own.

This is why I don't play marines often.

The blue marines landed down with some veterans, a drop pod, and assault marines and took up positions towards the bottom of the map and more at the bottom to take my objectives, in the end, proving very effective.
terminators also landed and melta'd the same land raider, resulting in finally blowing it up after taking a massive 5 melta shots.

The veterans closed in on the combat with obliterators and the greater daemon had joined, only to be slain, but returning more than enough shots to make the combat a little easier for the obliterator to hold his own.

The terminators ended up copping the brunt of a few plasma guns and some special vanguard ammo I believe and dropped 3 of their number even after some impressive invulnerable saving from me.


The last turn however for me resulted in my dreadnought going crazy while standing an inch from a landraider and about to tear it inside out, instead firing BOTH his bolters TWICE into the landraider and standing there admiring the dents in the imperials mighty vehicles before lascannons turn him into swiss cheese the following turn.

The khorne and kharn had hopped out of their rhino the turn before and blasted away, then the plague marines jumped in to soak up while the khorne waited the turn to fully assault, when they did kharn scored an impressive 6 wounds out of 6, the next turn however he hit all and wounded a single marine. A bit of hit and miss literally.

The game ended up here, with space marines claiming 2 objectives and me claiming none, had the game gone one turn more I could have rushed a bit and claimed back the 2 objectives I was so close to. But it wasn't in my favor today.









And another view once the smoke had cleared.

In the end, I realised that almost 700 points of my army had literally made not one contribution to the fight, meanwhile the troops roamed around dealing out melta and bolter death to anything they could so if I could write the list again for this game I would take nothing but chaos marines and a daemon prince instead of the greater daemon.
Another crushing defeat for me, and one more reason to continue with the guard as my games are a lot closer than this ha. Hope this rough report was legible enough!


----------



## Alexious

My only comment is glad to see you used a decent amount of terrain. Well done.


----------



## omgitsduane

Alexious said:


> My only comment is glad to see you used a decent amount of terrain. Well done.


It was maybe a bit much with the barricades, but it went well.

On the verge of being finished.













































The chains and skulls and some other junk has really made it come alive a bit more, I'm not happy with the swinging arm though but I can't do anything now.

I also am planning to make a huge ball covered in spikes at the end of the chain in his hand so we'll see where that ends up, then its painting time!
Had a genius idea to make myself a carry case for some guardsmen with the bits and piece I have around here.


----------



## omgitsduane

Starting painting my prince, also getting my command squads and the first infantry squad finalised to the state I can spray them and have them finished. I will be using only black spray from now on, its a bit more work but the end results are worth it.


































And did a dabble of paint on some of the terrain, nothing extreme but it still is nice to see regardless.


----------



## omgitsduane

I've started applying paint but I'm going with a slightly different nurgle look. I had the idea that maybe I want the flesh looking decayed instead of bright green and glossy (that will come though). 








I want the wounds to get pinker towards the edges and blend out, which will take some painting effort from me, and then comes adding detail to the muscles and bits and pieces. 








Still very glad to finally be getting him started, the eye I've decided with a red, not sure what shade yet, maybe end up at blood red and gloss over it. I hope to add heaps of gloss and even some clear drying glue with puss colors in some of the wounds for a bit of fun.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

WOOOOO! Princey's on the go! This is looking superb mate, i cant wait to see more of it!
Your terrain is looking pretty good too, are the green patches static grass or just paint? It's hard to tell from the pictures haha, very well done!


----------



## omgitsduane

Dakingofchaos said:


> WOOOOO! Princey's on the go! This is looking superb mate, i cant wait to see more of it!
> Your terrain is looking pretty good too, are the green patches static grass or just paint? It's hard to tell from the pictures haha, very well done!


Haha yes the daemon is finally getting some paint. trying to break a bit of a mold with the painting scheme though, at least for me ha. and as for the patches of green? its actually desert yellow just roughly painted onto patches of small rocks on the terrain to give some contrast.


----------



## troybuckle

Nice Battle report man!! Good work on the demon as well!


----------



## omgitsduane

troybuckle said:


> Nice Battle report man!! Good work on the demon as well!


Thanks man. The games have been really close. I keep winning in terms of units alive but he's just capping objectives. Bloody daemons!









I don't know if I mentioned it earlier, but I liked the idea of maybe having a few squads with fresh-faced renegades, and that's where this squad comes to play.

I gave them a basic guardsmen looking loadout, gave the Sargent some purity seals which I'll defile, and a pretty mean looking stride. The knife was the only thing I could put in that arm thanks to a super low amount of arms left but it still has quite a pose to him.

As demonstrated here. 

I have been experimenting a bit with the colors I want to use for the daemon and I'm leaning towards more muted/pale colors of the spectrum that will maybe give the slightly more intense parts of him more sparkle (without being a vampire).











The rust isn't actually as bright as the camera makes it out to be, but I'm not quite sure how to get good photos on this without flash just yet. I did at first a layer of watered down vermin brown, then a thick, solid layer of vermin, then mixed vermin with sunburst yellow three seperate times to get a range of oranges and also added some super fine sand with pva for good measure.









I've just finished reading Flight of the Eisenstien and oh man I loved hearing all that nurgley goodness. It screams at me to build a squad of death guard but I need to remain vigilant against the whispers!









I do intend to darken the recesses of his wounds with some scab red or even dark flesh as the blood red is giving off a comical look.

So yeah, for the daemon that's what I have done. I quickly added some basing to these for my games.








Two vehicle explosion markers. I hope to paint them soonish, I'm looking forward to it actually.









I had a load of pepsi cans left over from the hotter days binging and decided to make use of some of them. I would of built more of these but I don't have the mdf boards to support it.
Another angle.









And another pepsi can industrial section. I am lucky I stumbled across the piece of Styrofoam as they're interesting shapes I may make a few more of these eventually. 
Another angle again.

I need to work out how I will paint the two factory pieces, but they were very useful in the last game providing some nice LOS blocking for a small change.


----------



## omgitsduane

I'm currently working on painting my first squad of regular guard, as well as harkers veteran squad, which both are going quite well so far.








The first layer of camo is down, but I'll have to go over most of it again to get a clean layer and then the other 2 layers of green applied on top. I was thinking with the bases I go a brown color and slosh around some pva for a muddy effect.









These guys are just your average guardsmen, I hope to maybe have some form of clear struggle between them and their old masters but we'll see ey.









I washed the daemon really roughly with badab black and this is where he is.








It's probably passable for a table top standard but I know I could do more, so I will. No steps written out for exactly how yet.








I will probably be spraying up a few other bits and pieces in the next couple of days and trying to get as much painting done as I can.


----------



## omgitsduane

I managed to get a game in tonight with my regular gaming buddy, 1500 list and I'll give a rundown of the lists and how the game went and hopefully we can both get some tips and hints on how and where to improve.

My list went a little like so:

PCS with 2 meltas, vox and standard.
Marbo.
2 sentinels with heavy flamers (seperate squads)
Vendetta.
2 chimers with veterans and max plasmaguns each.
2 base stormtrooper squads with plasma guns and pistols (only to use the last 20 points)

CCS with vox and 3 flamers.
3 infantry squads with a vox and 3 flamers, priest and commisar supporting.

2 heavy weapons teams, with autocannons.

And Chaos Marines had...

Lord with MoT, power weapon and personal icon.

3 terminators, with icon of chaos glory, heavy flamer and chainfist.

10 berzerkers with champion and power weapon and personal icon inside a rhino.

5 chaos marines.

9 Chaos marines with champion wielding a power weapon.
an icon of chaos glory and 2 meltaguns (oops) inside a rhino.

8 lesser daemons. x3

6 havocs with 2 lascannons and 2 autocannons.

6 havocs with 4 heavy bolters.

We've not veterans of our individual armies and have been practically playing exclusively against eachother so our lists are a little tooled to counter our own counters.

I'm not sure of the theme behind his list, but daemons have been amazing so far at holding objectives so I wrote up something strictly to take objectives away from him either with contesting or simply blowing away any opposition. Stormtroops and chimeras were for marines and the sentinels against the daemon squads.









First turn was fairly simple, chaos rolled for first turn and took it.

The lines... ... are drawn.

First off the chaos moved what could forward, firing the heavy bolters and totally wiping out my autocannons in the corner instantly.

I retaliated by moving the vendetta up, and taking shots at the rhino, which failed to do any real damage.









However the multi laser went through the front of the other rhino and forced the very angry passengers out into the open.

On the 2nd turn, two daemon squads popped out, each holding neaby objectives to their summoners.

The havocs opened fire on the vendetta and forced it into the ground with relative ease.

But return fire from the renegade humans burst the rhino on the right side of the field and forced the marines to bail out, bearing the brunt of a plasma storm.









The sentinel charged forward to flame the daemons and charge combat, hopefully to contest for the game and kill daemons in the process.

Staring down the barrel of a gun.[url]


My stormtroopers dropped down exactly where I needed and laid out a quick death to the troops holding the top objective, one soldier bravely losing his life to an overheat, the rest of the squad was gunned down at point blank range by heavy bolter fire.

The sentinel looked like he was holding his own until a torrent of daemons rained down on him and he suddenly found himself wishing for a quick death...

[url=http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/scratchingattheheels.jpg]...His prayers were answered.

The terminators arrived this turn, and made a mess of nothing, but using the shaken chimera as cover during their arrival they slowly pushed towards the large guardsmen squad where both sides gritted their teeth to hold on for dear life.

Striking hard, the terminators and daemons together managed to clean out 15 of the guardsmen in one swipe, the clang of powerfists hitting the mightly terminators found home and ended the lives of the tyrants-in-the-making.

Close combat was fierce and eventually came down to only a handful of each squad fighting tooth and nail to remain on top. 









The leftover chaos marines spread out to try and take objectives and push the guardsmen off theirs, Veterans fired on the apostle, determined to sink in a crippling blow to moral and it hit putting numerous plasma burnt holes in the champion of chaos.

it was too late for the marines and victory was sealed with a harsh blow from Marbos demolition charge, inefficient as it was, still struck fear for a moment into the enemy.

Marbo hurls the charge into a group of daemons.









End game. Victory for the malice traitor guardsmen! 3 objectives captured, and one contested with most of the chaos marines mopped up they were able to push forward and reclaim their sacred lands.

Any possible list building tips anyone has would be appreciated. I will be posting up actual painting work tomorrow most likely. Thanks for reading!


----------



## omgitsduane

I've been trying to get as much hobby as I can get done lately. Pushing some things out of the way for the purpose of WARHAMMER!








I finally got around to spraying all my infantry squads, but I won't be starting paint on any of them until I've finished the others I have lying around. As is the purpose of this approach.









I finished modeling my Company Command, the dark eldar spikes I knew would come in handy at some stage.









My first squad of cadians is going well, I bought the right paint for their cloth the other day and I can't seem to find it ha. But the bleached done/khaki is working fine.

I've added more pink fleshy parts to the daemon. 








Hoping to bring out the old flesh look a bit more with this idea.


















I'm particularly sold on how the sword is shaping up, after some more layers and I figure out what to do with the painting of the bloodletter head on the end... I'll be closer to finished.


----------



## Winterous

Wait, why do you have Cadians? Are they just defectors?

And it's looking pretty good, man!


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Wait, why do you have Cadians? Are they just defectors?
> 
> And it's looking pretty good, man!


Cadian fresh-faced traitors I think. I thought it would be nice to paint at least something more mainstream and this idea I can get away with too. Even make em a veterans squad or penals if I want since they stand out so much.









BOOM POW! The bassies are getting there, I only started painting today, I had a can of spray where the propellant had died somehow and was only spitting out paint at a bad rate so I had to wait til I could get new cans to get these done.









Pictures of the cadian squad. I hate how this camera really shows off how terrible my minis are, I'm gunna have to take more photos and go over the mistakes I see.









Besides the feet, this guy is probably the closest to finished. I saw the red light on the magazine feed while playing Space Marine and thought it was a cool idea. Or maybe it was on the little silver strip on the other side? Hmmm either way I like it.









The sargeant is pretty mean. And close to done, but they all need painting work on the faces and hands I reckon.









I'd normally have done purity seals bone color but because of the cadian fatigues I decided against it and went with something more... pure.

I did do some solid painting today, and I really hope the next week or two I'll be able to start putting squads away in my new case ready for games.


----------



## omgitsduane

I fixed some of the cadian stuff up, it looks pretty damn good I think now. The base needs to be gone over again and the boots need some detail I reckon but otherwise they can be called finished.










But what I'm looking forward to right now is these guys getting done.
















They look pretty wicked next to their chimera, and when I finish harkers model properly he'll go well with them also. I should really paint up the extras for all my chimeras and basilisks so they look nice. And the sentinels too. Soon.

That's all for now but I'm progressing quickly!


----------



## omgitsduane

I think I might have to do the belts. Might do a brown instead of the cadian standard black.
I did highlight the fingers and hands and faces of all of them, they might not be all that visible but I definitely did it ha.









I could also clean up bits and pieces around the model, so I'll be keeping an eye out for that today and see what gets done.









Oh man the camera brings out all the mistakes. Well I've still got work to do clearly.


----------



## omgitsduane

Almost got the commando vets done. I think there isn't much else I could add to these, clearly I need to fix up some lines here and there but I think its passable.
















I'll be starting to paint up my basic infantry squads soon, so hopefully they get easier the more I get done.


----------



## omgitsduane

3rd squad is getting base coats down, I need to make some lasgun barrels for the front of two of the guns as I hate the ones I put on there. 

Also have sprayed Straken, Harker, and my senior officer, no painting just yet though.


----------



## omgitsduane

For anyone wondering, my net was cut off due to admin error last week and I've been struggling to get it connected back up but today we finally have progress!

I've finally finished Harker though, which is a good step.

I have to admit, I am actually pretty darn proud of myself. I just wish I could use this camera a little better. It confuses me so much!

























A mate of mine recently bought a bunch of 100 tiny resin skulls to use on... whatever really, and I've been toying with the idea of using them as wound markers. Just so I can look quickly at the model and go, oh 3 skulls, he has 3 wounds on the model. Not as a take off per wound type deal. The guard codex misleads me sometimes.

I have also played a few games too, evening up the score between me and my chaos marine friend, 2 wins each and a draw so its looking pretty solid but I think the learning curve is dealt with, I'll be bringing the pain from here on in.

Also had a very interesting game against a friend of mine who plays Tyranids and it was nail-biting once the Trygon came out but ended in a draw also. Damn those things are scary. 

My last game the other day I lost my Manticore on the opponents first shooting phase and the Vendetta scattered like 10" off the table and was destroyed ha and even with that I held my ground. 

So with all that said, I'll be doing quite a lot of painting now, a tournament I've signed up for in February I need an army finished by then.

And lastly a couple of shots from the Nid vs IG game.
























I ended up losing my huge squad but mainly because my opponent didn't know hormies rules well and was re-rolling too much and gave them too many attacks, otherwise I think I'd have done a lot better.


----------



## Winterous

Dude, that Harker actually looks REALLY good!


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Dude, that Harker actually looks REALLY good!


I should use him in a game deliberately because I don't feel in smaller games he's much use.


I've been doing some light painting and decided that my vehicles needed just a bit of camo.

























I'll be cleaning up all over the vendetta and hopefully making it look a bit better. I'm doing a bit on Straken too and infantry squads so I'll update with those soon enough!


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Dude, that Harker actually looks REALLY good!


I don't like him as much as it appears others do. But he's still very nice. 

A little self-explanatory painting.

Marbo.









Straken is looking fabulous if I say so myself.

















And two of the three ogryns I will be making up. I am not really liking the gun strapped to his arm, maybe chains and stuff will make it more appealing but they are such perfect models for this.









More updates coming soon!


----------



## omgitsduane

A stormraven hull arrived in the mail for me the other day and this is what I did to it 
















The idea I had is it was struck in the side by a melta, landed and then the back door was blasted again to kill the occupants. Was a lot of fun to make the melta marks. I'll be cutting it at an angle and mounting it on a piece of mdf with a big trail behind it.









And a picture of my mates army for the hell of it. We've been playing a fair bit and his chaos marines put mine to so much shame in terms of modeling and painting. Excited for a new codex.


----------



## Winterous

The Raven looks sweet, man 
Looking forward to the completed piece.


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> The Raven looks sweet, man
> Looking forward to the completed piece.


Thanks! I loved the thought of a crashed raven the second I saw the hull pieces up for sale. Making the base shall be a piece of cake too.









There we go! I also added a plate to his arm as you can see, to mostly hide the melted plastic on his forearm from the gun.









The vendetta looks much cleaner now. I'm going to take my time painting it this time around.









I did the wear and tear on one of the first chimeras I think I'll finish. I love how menacing the multilaser looks on the front there.

I still need to try and do more detail on the lenses and things but it's just a matter of picking out details.


----------



## LTP

DUde non of your pics are showing up...  wanted to look lol !


----------



## omgitsduane

LTP said:


> DUde non of your pics are showing up...  wanted to look lol !


Unfortunately my photobucket account has maxe out so I either pay to increase the bandwidth temporarily or it sits like that for a while.


----------



## aboytervigon

Image shack?


----------



## omgitsduane

I have fixed it for now sirs! It cost me 3 dollars to bring you my goodness of spammy, flashed photos! Enjoy


----------



## omgitsduane

This squad is pretty much on the precipice of being done. the base needs some cleaning up and highlighting and I can clean up bits and pieces on the troopers.









They're not perfect but in the end this is just rank and file guard and they'll be lost among the swarm a little so no need to over embellish them.


----------



## omgitsduane

This is the last squad of veterans I have in the works at the moment. I wanted to give them a hardened squad look as opposed to the camo and freak style veteran squads I've done so far. Looking forward to getting em done. Need some spray paint though.








The plasma gunners for the veteran squad. I quite like the way I managed to make each of them look a little different as the plasma gunner arms I DO own I'll be using on the storm troopers instead. I ordered 11 plasma guns and 2 meltaguns the other day, they arrived and that's when I decided I needed to get these guys done.


----------



## Winterous

Looks great, I like the Sergeant guy!


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Looks great, I like the Sergeant guy!


Thanks man. The sargeant is a bad-ass.

















This is my new priest, I didn't really like the old one I made up and wanted to try some different greenstuffing.









Objective marker for an upcoming tournament.









this is the other 2 squads from the 2nd platoon getting some paint on them.









my first squad, the fists on the sergeants not painted yet as I have no undercoat but its no big problem at this time.


----------



## omgitsduane

I kind of don't know why I didn't just paint all the other 3 squads at the same time... but anyway.








Layed down a lot of the base colors. Putting the flesh over a layer of grey makes it so much easier. Be doing more of that from now on.

And my 60mm objective.








I know I've known this around a few times. But I intend to paint it again as the white paint comes off at the slightest touch. But first I need to fill in the base and maybe add skulls and space marine heads around it for the hell of it all.

I also played a 1350 against my mate's chaos and due to a lot of bad tactics and luck on my part I was absolutely decimated and down to a squad of vets in a chimera by the end of turn 5. So I'm writing up new lists and trying a few different things that I can field with the models I have left over.


----------



## omgitsduane

So thats 5 objectives, and I'll be also making up another one that will be a "messenger" in the shape of a servo skull floating about.

I need to add some dirt and rock to the bases for these and then I could probably get them sprayed. I also am thinking that maybe a heavy stubber would of made a better shotgun for the ogryns.


----------



## omgitsduane

The last veterans squad is pretty much ready for the application of lots of paint.

























And my objectives take a painting beat-down.









I felt that the soldier that gunned down this terminator didn't quite look chaos enough, and if I could have I'd have replaced his head with something meaner.









2 of my mates Horrors he is painting up. Look quite cool if I say so myself.

The next few days should be good for hobbying!


----------



## omgitsduane

Not been overly busy, I wish I was painting the guardsmen more, but I'm a little stuck as what to do with the last squad of vets. I may make their armor black to imitate the renegades from earlier. I'm so very happy with them though.
















Very far off finished, especially for the guardsman, but otherwise I do like this and I'm so glad I moved it off its poxy base of mdf for an objective.









The terminator I may bloody up the wounds with a nice mix of PVA and mechrite that I used for the part that the head comes out of. and after a millon layers of yellow, I'll try to paint up the head the best I can and have some goopy blood dripping out of that aswell.


----------



## omgitsduane

I haven't done much as I SHOULD have today, I feel bad but at the same time I'm feeling crap and sick so the inspiration is a bit dead.









I've added a wash and done some minor adjustments to the guardsmen, getting there.









Again nothing big, but a bit more of an improvement over the last update for this squad. I can't wait to start facing them off against others.


----------



## omgitsduane

I have been working on the veterans here and there, cleaning up paint and spots and marks but this is pretty much finished. I need to clean up the pistol and do some basic highlights and I think its good to go.


































Very happy with how this all turned out. I did black out the base though as it just looks nicer in the end and the grey earth color takes so many layers to get crisp.


----------



## omgitsduane

Not been doing much cos I've been too sick and mentally stressed to bother with much. 
I did however start working on my display board, using lessons I learned from my past table attempts.








Basic trench system as I've never built one and it's always been a dream. So I'll end up doing a few plates that come off the end and bring the trench system down to ground level when/if I want to use it for normal games.
I'll have more detailed stuff probably tomorrow as well as an update on the veterans squad.

I had a game today which while it had a lot of ups and downs such as me losing all my tanks (basiliskx2, manticore, hellhound) without any of them causing a single wound or even CLOSE to putting a mark on a single enemy unit, the unit of the match for me was just my shock troops and veterans in chimera that downed a trygon in a single turn (like I'd expect any less). We lost 2-0 but with 3000 a side and versing two hordes (orks and nids) it was bound to be a pretty evil game. Live and learn and let the dark gods speak through you!


----------



## omgitsduane

So I put down my guardsmen on the board, and it looks more like a giant movement tray than a display board ha. 


























Literally packed to the rafters. I wont have time tonight to get much done but at least now I know what I'm in for ha.


----------



## Winterous

It looks like a movement tray because it isn't prettied up yet :3


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> It looks like a movement tray because it isn't prettied up yet :3


It wont get any attention til the army is done. Them's the rules.

Had a day off today and got some painting done. I thought the heavy weapon teams were a little closer to finished but apparently not.
















I think they are almost ready to get a wash and finished up. I really dislike how rushed I was when I assembled these. So next batch I do will be way more themed.









Also pushing through getting basics on the last 2 squads. I have one more squad of infantry that is still only primed black but I don't need them just yet.

I also had some meltaguns arrive, used them on my special weapon teams but I came out short somehow. So I placed an order today for more meltaguns and other bits and pieces as well as more command squads, a squad of catachans and cadians for some converting work. Then maybe stock up on enough bodies to make use of all my heavy weapon teams.

So far there is only a couple of solid days painting to do to get this army finished for the tournament. Good times ahead!









3k chaos vs nid/ork deployment.









Trygon pops out turn 2 for the tyranids and gets blasted by a chimera full of vets. 









Orks got into combat and the guardsmen held their ground.









The tyrant and count-as demon prince beefed it out and ended up only dishing one wound on each other each turn. Even when a squad of orks got into the combat the prince survived everything thrown at him until the last turn.

It was an amazing game. Terrible for my scatter rolls but at least I learned that guard are great for throwing at the enemy.


----------



## omgitsduane

I washed the heavy weapon teams. I think maybe one more wash will be good. I also am thinking that I REALLY don't like the grey rubble/sand. I may color it desert yellow to go along with the rest of them and then black on the rim of the bases.

















I've got the rocket launcher and missiles for the "sniper" base put away I just need to spray them, paint and glue em to the base.


----------



## omgitsduane

Did some mild painting today, although very messy I thought it might be worth putting up how my command squads look with arms!



























I'm thinking maybe the magnets we're not that necessary as I can't imagine myself using much more than flamers for the platoon command. The company command however has a slightly better option when it has bs4.










Two of the meltas from my special weapon squad rocking out. I don't like the forward firing look of the melta guys honestly and since I see these guys more like combat engineers than stand and shoot soldiers the more mobile poses work better for them.

Looking at the pictures I can tell clearly my command squads need their flesh painted over a few more times to get it smooth and nice then I can probably start on the details.


----------



## omgitsduane

Okay so I decided for the good of my bandwidth on photobucket and also so people aren't browsing over my thread and seeing minimal painting actually done I would hold off for a bit til I had a substantial chunk done. And besides a few sargeants that need new arms, one sarge that needs his arm painted and a flame thrower that needs a wash, I think I am officially finished!

I had a straight 20 hours of hobby over the weekend, going to a party til 12 in the city then headed home to paint until about 9am then we headed off to DOG gaming club for a few games. 

We got there, it was kind of stormy so the wind was awful and rain was on its way, I placed my vendetta on the roof of the car for a second while I grabbed the rest of my boxes out and...
Let's just say it was flight of the vendettas.








Big ba-da boom.
I saw the funny side, and after collecting up the pieces we went inside for a game where I tweaked my list to not having a vendetta.

Played against a blood angel with only jetpack marines and a raven with dreadnaught and second game was on the most amazing table against a dark eldar, which I was keen to see in action.


The table itself can be found https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=261825520557424&set=pu.104588942947750&type=1&theater (it wouldn't let me link it as url), and according to the photo it was only 40 dollars to make. Absolutely brilliant.

The manticore was a disappointment the first game, missing as usual and only claiming one marine in 4 turns. The second game however it claimed 2 raiders in the first turn thanks to barrage, and continued to hit every turn perfectly, the last turn it smashed a squad of warriors holding their objective but they passed their leadership test and held it. Still very impressed with its work and I guess it is about time it paid for itself just once in a game.

Heavy weapon teams again, in the first game not so good, in the second they smashed anything they pointed their guns at which was such a change for what I'm used to from them. Ended up a draw but only on a fine thread. 

Anyway on to the guardsmen!









The company commander and his squad, the banner is not the most amazing design but I didn't want to push my luck with it and spend forever trying to make some beautiful masterpiece.
And again here.
The camera really makes a mockery of all painting, but the bases I didn't want to spend forever cleaning up so they'll be fine how they are I think.

Sentinels.
Both sentinels I could claim are done, but I might go over them again for a quick look to see if I missed anything important or perhaps could scruff up some areas more.

Another command squad, I am pleased with everything but the officer himself, I just don't like the model itself but I will swap him out in some time anyway for someone meaner.









The special weapons squads didn't really get a chance to shine much against the armies I played but knowing they were there settled me down in the event of a dreadnought attack.
2nd engineer squad.
I am really happy with how they came out, I could have put some camo on their fatigues but I decided against it in the end, the melta gun tips took about 4 or 5 solid washes of black and then a wash of blue to bring out the cooled down metal look and it came out perfect.

I was planning to show every individual squad, but being that they are guardsmen, no one cares about that, certainly not the guard commanders. So I took a few shots with the army on the table again, I'm considering moving the heavy bolters into one of the trench steps for better shots as there is more room now that the dogs have moved forward.








A wild vendetta appears.
Pack the trenches, dogs.

So for now I am very close to the end of my guardsmen army. I do have some other tanks and one squad of infantry not painted that I can do later but the main force I need is finished and I am very pleased with myself and how they've been playing. 

Also found out some very interesting rules on the weekend. 
1) A transport and its passengers do NOT have to shoot at the same unit. Amazing.
2) Heavy weapons can be transported and shoot from a stationary transport. Winning.

FOR THE DARK GODS!


----------



## Winterous

It's all looking sweet, man!


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> It's all looking sweet, man!


Thanks! I'm actually surprised I mustered the energy for any of this to be honest ha.

I got around to finishing the veteran squad this morning before work. The wash is still wet on the sarge and I think he could use a bigger bore on that pistol but very happy.

















My "messenger" for my army, I should have done a black aquilla to fit in with the rest of my army but I love painting gold too much for my own good sometimes. I have to do more highlights and clean up on this guy then he'll be ready for wash probably tonight.









And the priest. I wasn't enjoying his static looking forward facing adventure he was on so I decided a slight tweak of the arm and head would make him look a lot more engaging and it worked. The extra chains might be a tad overkill but I'm okay with this. He's a bad-ass.


----------



## Winterous

The priest looks great!
And is that Vet. Sergeant holding a grenade pistol?


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> The priest looks great!
> And is that Vet. Sergeant holding a grenade pistol?


It's a grot pistol I had to cut off for a conversion of my zzzap guns I had. It looked pretty mean but not mean enough to be a bolt pistol so I thought he earned it.


----------



## omgitsduane

THESE LIVES ARE WORTH NOTHING!









Finished! Completely and utterly done. No more paint to be spilled on these fellas ever again. Now work can begin on the trenches themselves. I'm a little worried about getting those done but it wont finish itself.


















My messenger model finished.

















And my marine helmet objective.

Every model washed and even dry brushed the bases so no one feels left out.

I think I've earned myself a little break, on Sunday I'll be assembling maybe one or two test plague marines for my death guard army but I won't be trying to do any more than that. Thanks for reading!


----------



## omgitsduane

I did assemble one plague marine yesterday for fun and here he is.

























I would want to do some really extreme woulds and stuff on a set of plague marines I do for my army but I don't have any zombie kits. Anyone recommend a few cool kits that might meld in with the death guard idea?


----------



## omgitsduane

So... I went to games workshop yesterday to support a mate of mine that is working to a deadline for his chaos marines to support and help him out and ended up accidentally making a bunch more marines...



















I must say the one with his arms raised up with the slight run has to be my favourite in here, and I won't be super-nurgling all of them up as I have a plan for different levels of nurglefication within the army to separate proper plague marines from the ones that just need a little helping hand from nurgle.

It won't let me edit my first post so I had to put links here to some stages I thought were pretty interesting.

special characters, ogryns and vendetta + chimera

skaven warlord and engineer and characters + greater demon

Some vehicles get paint

The start of the chapel


----------



## omgitsduane

The cat it seems has made a habit of sleeping in the chapel a lot and I went for the obligatory animal-involved-in-hobby photo.

















I used a solder iron for a very exciting way to give the spaces between all the trench systems a bit more roughness.
The downside is that I don't have the paddle pop sticks to finish this just now. So tomorrow after work I have to make an hour trip to go to the only store I know that sells the specific kind I'm after. Ho-hum.

I went through my guardsmen bits and some of my bags of stuff and found a bunch of bits and pieces that would work with this trench well so I'm excited to get this looking a little more finished.


----------



## Kreuger

Hey those guys and the trench system are looking good!

How you planning on texturing, painting, and finishing your trench piece?
Based on the chapel, I'm guessing a mix of spackle and gravel, plus paint and PGA glue?

I'm looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## omgitsduane

Kreuger said:


> Hey those guys and the trench system are looking good!
> 
> How you planning on texturing, painting, and finishing your trench piece?
> Based on the chapel, I'm guessing a mix of spackle and gravel, plus paint and PGA glue?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing it finished.


I might use larger planks on the base of it at some points to give that a nice texture, as well as a bit of sand and gravel stuff but I don't know if I'll use spakle or plaster as they tend to flake and snap off if moved a bit.

Probably a bit of pva and thats it to hold it still from the spray.

I worked more on the marines, after saying I wouldn't but its so much fun. I have plans now on what to get, and could easily have a decent 1500 army in only a couple of box sets.

















I did see some amazing and inspiring plague marine stuff the other day while browsing the net and it's totally demoralised me from what I've done so far so I may have to up the ante on their grossness.









I also need to buy a bunch of plasma guns and meltas which I'm not looking forward to, I've bought myself a complete ton of heads to use as blight grenades which may be overkill but oh well, trophy heads at the worst case?

And also A powerfist from every space marine chapter just to get a nice mix of sargaent poses with them, a bunch of loyalist parts, shoulders, guns and chaos varients too just to mix it up a bit more. I've got big plans and with how quickly I'm putting these together... I'll be at a fairly large size army very soon.








I'm not sure if I should make this guy a sargaent or a lord with the pose he has and the extra cables (probably don't show up in the photo at all), but he has a menacing look about him, now just to gear him up as such. But I am partial to daemon princes. They just do better.

In a few weeks I'll be selling off my old chaos marines, and with that money buying up hard on the new packs and getting myself at least one battleforce worth, plus a prince who I am hoping to convert a bit, a zombie kit for parts for arms and whatnot, and one squad of loyalist marines perhaps for that slightly more ancient look.


----------



## khrone forever

hay,

ive just read the entire thread and its FRICKEN AWSOME!!
your painting have improved loads, and your modeling skills are just pure awsome.

can i ask where did you get your extra melta/plasma arms?

all the best

khrone


----------



## omgitsduane

khrone forever said:


> hay,
> 
> ive just read the entire thread and its FRICKEN AWSOME!!
> your painting have improved loads, and your modeling skills are just pure awsome.
> 
> can i ask where did you get your extra melta/plasma arms?
> 
> all the best
> 
> khrone


I bought all the extra guns off ebay. There are plenty of sellers on there that have this kind of gear, and it sure beats buying 3 kits for 3 guns you like.

Thanks for the kind words. I'm hoping my nurgle stuff is just as well recieved!


----------



## khrone forever

do you use ones like this







and just convert it to the hand you want?

and yes, your nurgle stuff is _very nice_


----------



## omgitsduane

Convert it to the hand I want? There are chaos marine and imperial plasma guns. I used a mix as I didn't buy all the same type. I'm experimenting with a few sellers at the moment to get the best bargains for these cos I still have 2 veteran squads to fit with plasma guns.


----------



## khrone forever

could you give me a link to the ones you by, via email, ill PM you it. 

thanks


----------



## omgitsduane

khrone forever said:


> could you give me a link to the ones you by, via email, ill PM you it.
> 
> thanks


PM'd!

I've sort of wound down to the end of my line with the bits I have now, I am missing a section of tread that I swapped with a friend and now he can't find it so I'm waiting for that unfortunately.









The first rhino off the rank, not completely finished as I think it could still use some grossing out, The glossy parts are my attempt at making some sort of pox holes, by drilling out then overdoing the plastic cement, and proding the holes to make them less uniform and more crater-like.









Quite happy with the side door, it still comes off to show the inside where the spikes come from, but I might add more to that as well. I was keen to perhaps model something on the inside of the back door, any ideas?









These two guys are made from leftover pieces of cupolas I've had lying around for a while and since the first cupola marine came out so well, decided I wanted to start on the others. Really like where they're going but might make these guys a little more attached to the cupola in the spirit of nurgle.

I still do have a predator and 2 terminator kits, so I might make up just one nurgle terminator squad to start and see how it goes, the models are so busy already though I'm worried about it getting lost or looking too over the top, so I may swap to loyalist terminator bodies to get it done. We'll see after I try a practise one.


----------



## omgitsduane

The apocalypse game went well! There was a bit of a screw around and we got there much later than intended but managed to squeeze a full 4 turns out of the time we had in a 10k game which is good for how disorganised we are.
Photos are up here, the camera is amazing too, will be using it for more games.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Eldar and space marines vs chaos guard and chaos space marines. Our side didn't deploy well at all, and all my small infantry didn't make it on the table which ended up being a fatal mistake sadly when the drop pods started to arrive...

I lost almost my entire flank of heavy weapons and creed/kell in the first turn of bolter fire, but the chimeras came back swinging next turn killing handfuls of space marines each bright blue blast. Ogryns also came out but didn't make it to where they were needed, assaulted the next turn they actually won combat against the space marine squads they fought every time, I'm very impressed to be honest but they are a bit pricey.

After the initial turns we started to think more tactically and slow the pace, ending up marbo coming in and stormtroopers on the last turn to contest both their held objectives ending in a victory for chaos! I'd have liked to write a proper report but I didn't have any notes or reference photos to go through. It was very close at points and I lost all hope after the very first turn. Can't wait to do it all again.

I've been writing list after list for plague marines, experimenting and seeing how far I can push the 1500 to go and I think I've found a list I'm very happy with.

I have a predator kit and 2 terminator kits still untouched, but a large lump of greenstuff on its way to be in the mail to allow me to custom both of them, I may end up converting some obliterators from the terminators too, but I'm not fond of them in all honesty.

Daemon prince with wings, mark of nurgle and warptme (but I may remove that after the FAQ broke it)

Dreadnaught with close combat arm
Dreadnaught with close combat arm
3 Terminators with combi meltas 

7 Plague marines with 2 melta guns, champion with fist, personal icon and rhino
7 Plague marines with 2 melta guns, champion with fist, personal icon and rhino
7 Plague marines with 2 melta guns, champion with fist, personal icon and rhino

5 Havocs, icon of chaos glory, 2 autocannons 115
5 Havocs, icon of chaos glory, 2 autocannons 115

The list isn't perfect, but with the recent games I've been playing I think this kind of thing would deal well with the enemies I face. I'm trying to find a way to squeeze a multi melta or lascannons onto the dreadnaughts but otherwise I think at 1500 this is a good starting edge.

The future it looking... rotten.


----------



## omgitsduane

And we're back!

I've been messing around with bits and peices here and there, assembled my first predator and was considering buying a second then when I went to check my closet for some of the citadel terrain I bought a while back and found a second predator.

I have been messing around in my head for ideas for my marines, I have two more battleforces on the way, 2 dreads and a prince so things will be getting serious very soon. I'm very excited.










The picture doesn't show a lot of detail, but I'll be working on these more when I get the other bits I've ordered as well as all the marines on their way. I bought bolters and helmets and shoulderpads, as well as powerfists galore.









My first rhino.









Predator 1









Predator 2 still needs work









Terminators with combi meltas, I magnetised the armless guy so he can take a chainfist if I want to in other games.

And my obliterator.








I was going to make a few more of these but don't think I can spare the terminator bodies. Either way I'm happy with where it's all headed but undecided with the color scheme still.


----------



## khrone forever

lovely models, awsome sculpting +rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The fusion of the plasma cannon into the Obliterators arm looks great.


----------



## omgitsduane

khrone forever said:


> lovely models, awsome sculpting +rep


Thank you sir!


Dave T Hobbit said:


> The fusion of the plasma cannon into the Obliterators arm looks great.


Thanks! I might do a bit more on him, I think he should be taller too, messing with the idea in my head of stretching his torso a little bit.


----------



## omgitsduane

Time to get a bit spammy with pictures. I've been holding off on this til I was sort of happy with the greenstuffing and also to make sure this was a good step, but I put a soldering iron to the tanks and terminators tonight for a few reasons.

The first being the type of wear it brings to the tank, is slightly melted and organic looking holes in the hull as well as little nicks and scrapes that would just look too harsh with the use of a scalpel.

The second being I have cut my thumb badly about 4 times the past week, and the index finger once from carving chunks of these guys up and I'm tired of having blood stained blades. Plus it smells bad.

So here are the results of the tanks.








another view
another view







another view
another view
The predators came out amazing, worn out and diseased, covered with mutating filth but no tentacles or crazy bits coming out of the hatches either, which is aesthetically not what I'm after.

















The rhino recieved the same treatment and am very happy with it. I have 2 battleforces coming and with them more additions to an already impressive army. I'm so excited.









A close-up of one of the sponson lascannons, to show the kind of wear that I like on these things.









My terminator photos didn't come out as menacing as I wanted them to but I did take this to show what I've done to their power weapons which will be interesting when it comes time to paint, but again, another thing I think works for this army.

I'm also slowly getting around to making a lictor for a mate of mine out of bits and pieces.








I ended up here so far, I have to sculpt or kit bash some nice big lictor talons and probably try and pose him a bit more interesting but I think the vents on the back are a nice look, I may add something like that to my rhinos as I have a box full of tyranid bits.


----------



## omgitsduane

Done some plaster on the board, I need to go over some areas with the soldering iron just once more to smooth out some rough patches, then lay down planks on the steps and finally detailing.










The lictor has undergone some dramatic changes, first off were the hooved feet.








I imagine something as agile and climby as a lictor prefering to be able to grab things with its feet too, so rending claws were added to the bottom of the feet, was actually very easy. Then the reposing of the left side to grab onto the pole was a pain as I used my lesser quality plastic glue and it made more effort than progress.

Getting the lictor to sit on there comfortably while he dried was the hardest part, even with a bit of contact he is still weighty on one side but I'll fill the underside with putty. I'm not sure what to do with the base, I feel it needs a sort of infestation look to it, or perhaps just ruins from a building. Either way I hope my friend is happy with the results cos it's always been something I wanted to try and I'm at the end of pulling it off, just need to detail the big talons a bit.


----------



## omgitsduane

I probably shouldn't put up pictures just yet, as the tanks are not done and look quite bad in my opinion. I was going for a certain style of painting I saw that didn't seem so over complicated but I'm having trouble making mine look the same and now I'm starting to think maybe just to let it go and do what I can.
























The tanks are quite messy, but they have had a lot of paint, I started out with goblin green and yellow mixed together randomly and washed heavily on, loved it. But felt like I somehow cheated by not giving it a flat coat to start with and foolishly went over the lot with goblin green which just looks awful. A mate gave me the idea the other night of adding some dark angels and black together in a wash and going over the tanks with that and I must say it could just have saved them.

I obviously have a lot of work to do, lots of details and fleshy bits to paint and stuff like that but at least now that the base coat is done I can put attention to those.









This is the first painted marine off the ranks, I sort of winged the paint scheme but I do like it still. Simple with a bit of highlight here and there and lots of browns and greens mixed together. If the rest of them turn out as good as this I'll be very pleased.









Some tyranid swarms and objective markers I've been making for a mate, just because I like the tyranid bits and you get so many in the box.

I plan to perhaps use superglue on the rusted areas of the tanks to really bring some texture to the worn out sections, but am a little worried about the risks of doing something like that.

Still have my battleforces coming in the mail and although they are a little late, I'll be knocking out marines and tanks by the handful when they get here.

Had a few more games with my guardsmen and I think I need to start swapping stuff around to make it more optimised perhaps.


----------



## omgitsduane

FOR THE ROT OF NURGLE!








I've been playing more games again and feeling less and less tied into considering bikers as a viable option, especially since I carry a lot of anti tank as it is (6 meltas, 7 lascannons and a multimelta) in the current 1500 list I'm trying but I've always wanted a chance to really go to town on something truely grotesque and this will be them. Just early days now but soon shall get there.









I've toned down the nurgle on these guys, but put them together so I can greenstuff areas that will be easier to paint as opposed to sculpting on arms and legs then when I fit the model together its warped or will just be untouchable by a brush, I also cut off the limbs of the possessed I had for most of the guys and turned them into the standard rank march looking nurgle marines we're all in love with secretly.









The nurgle on these isn't as keen, but I may just amp it up, however there is always a fine line to cross with this kind of thing so I'm wary.

My daemon prince also arrived and I'll be posting up pictures tomorrow after he dries and have some more work done but I am very pleased with the progress so far and can't wait to start playing games.


----------



## omgitsduane

I'm very unhappy with the tears in his wings but lent my soldering iron to a friend that I prob won't get back for a while... So I tried to make do with the greenstuff and it looks bloody terrible to be honest. There is a lot of roughness on the model and the leg armor is obviously not done but it was a lot easier to do this time around compared to the first time I tried this.









If I could have dont it again, I'd have maybe cut the prince down the middle and made him thicker, also gave his gut more weight to it and general gross wounds and scars.

























Rippers and some nid objectives for a friend, just as a break from marines and as I've always loved tyranids, the camera really doesn't appreciate them though.









Spent a good deal of today particularly filling up the bases for my terminators and dreads to make them a little more intimidating on the table, and with that means I'll be able to spray and start painting these too. Very excited.


----------



## khrone forever

looking very nice, the deamon prince could do with some armour or bulking out for his feet, as they look very small in comparison to his legs


----------



## omgitsduane

I would bulk out his feet but I then I'd set myself more challenges and drama that it's already cost me.


----------



## omgitsduane

Inbetween watching some movie about rings and lords I managed to really feral up the prince a bit, I thickened out his thigh armour a bit which he was in desperate need of I'm sure and also bulked up parts of his chest and tried to do all the nurgles I could think of.



























And worked on the rhinos, I may need to give them both a once over to check they're at a place I'm happy with but its very cool to see how I'm learning to make better use of greenstuff even for simple endevours.
















I replaced the pictures of the tyranid objectives in the last post with new ones with better lighting so you can make them out a little better. And its much more forgiving this way.

I do want to paint all my marines I have done but I'm waiting for a dedicated hobby day with some mates together and really smash out a squad or two of plague marines, because with the rough green colors and the tinbitz trim I could get them all to a basic paintjob standard in almost no time whatsoever. Keep posted!


----------



## Winterous

Prince is actually looking pretty cool!

Also I think that tonguey thing (you probably intended it to be a tongue) would look better as like a smashed / rotten jaw with nasty goo and blood dripping from it.
:>


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> Prince is actually looking pretty cool!
> 
> Also I think that tonguey thing (you probably intended it to be a tongue) would look better as like a smashed / rotten jaw with nasty goo and blood dripping from it.
> :>


Oh there will be nasty sludge on him. I might get to painting soon as I can't see much else that needs to be done.


----------



## Nowings

I like the way ur mind and skillz produce propper shizzle. But a Tip inc on ur terrain, U should either glue the lover part of ur buildings to wood pieces, or a second pieces of cardboard (I strongly recomend the cardboard from Hi-Fi or other Expensive elektroniks, its thicker 8mm and much stronger, more glue is added to the buildmatts i guess) and when u glue the xtra cardboard on, make sure the seems runs crossway. This will prevent the bases on ur buildings from warping when u glue sand/ruble/flock on them.

Lookng forward to see more from ur shizlebox soon.


----------



## Nowings

Holysmokes, my comment got misdirected. The above Text is regarding some Terrain projekt ur fidling with. Nice work on ur Nurgz.


----------



## omgitsduane

Nowings said:


> I like the way ur mind and skillz produce propper shizzle. But a Tip inc on ur terrain, U should either glue the lover part of ur buildings to wood pieces, or a second pieces of cardboard (I strongly recomend the cardboard from Hi-Fi or other Expensive elektroniks, its thicker 8mm and much stronger, more glue is added to the buildmatts i guess) and when u glue the xtra cardboard on, make sure the seems runs crossway. This will prevent the bases on ur buildings from warping when u glue sand/ruble/flock on them.
> 
> Lookng forward to see more from ur shizlebox soon.


I think you might have not looked through the lot mate, I dont intend to make anything with cardboard ever again ha. Moved on from that a long time ago. Luckily for me I have a mate that works with mdf and gets me the boards for free cut to size!



Nowings said:


> Holysmokes, my comment got misdirected. The above Text is regarding some Terrain projekt ur fidling with. Nice work on ur Nurgz.


Thanks!


----------



## omgitsduane

I am slowly working through and thinking about how to paint up certain stuff, as that was my first challenge "Do I want this tinbits or a really dark boltgun metal?" Tin bits is really dull and dark and yet clearly has a metallic feel so I'm very happy with it so far. I just wanna paint some of the grosser models and go to down with some stuff.








These are the marines I have all primed up and nowhere to go because I'm working on terminators first.

















The obliterator was the first model I finished as he's not in the army so no trouble if I screw it up or anything, and although I'm pretty happy with him I don't think the pictures make it look as nice as it does to the eye. Really happy how the flesh looks particularly and the head with the spots on the armor too. Just came out exactly how I imagined plague marines to.









These guys are the 2nd most done of any unit I have so far, and I really like everything but had quite an inner battle with myself about what color to do the blades for the power weapons. Eventually went with a dark red that I'll highlight up to a bright red.









I'm really enjoying painting these fellas but I have a lot of projects in limbo that I feel need finishing touches just to get them off my mind, so I may end up writing a list of all the unfinished guard models I have that just need some paint as well as the skavens I have lying around an a griffon elf rider I'm very keen to finish aswell! 

I have been playing games with them now and then and I'm constantly surprised by how well the predators do, the dreadnaughts are basically stupid once in combat but for shooting, well worth their points. I'll be curious to see how they go against other things. I finally found a way to make chaos work and all I had to do was use plague marines. Ha.


----------



## omgitsduane

The first squad of marines is pretty much done, I really dislike how much the camera brings out the edges of the washy bits, I might have to try and blend them down just a little bit, but happy either way. I LOOOVE the flesh on the champion, could not be more pleased with how he came out. I need to highlight and/or scratch up the tinbitz on the models too but a large portion is done.

I decided to go with red power weapons at the suggestion of a mate and ended up looking rather intimidating but bold enough to get attention without being super bright and blinding.








This guys face is probably the best one I've had so far, the washes settled in the perfect spots and gave his skin the perfect tone I was after.









Also attempting to paint one of these up to a nice standard just for myself really, no intention of ever starting another game system but I do love fantasy models. I also have some horsemen on the way that will be great fun to work on. Cannot wait.


----------



## omgitsduane

No stories, just pictures. 

I'll say that I feel awful even putting these up, the camera REALLY shows off every single flaw you made. 

























Guardsmen tanks are slowly pushing ahead.


----------



## omgitsduane

I've spent a bit more time on the knight cleaning up things I didn't like and other parts I was told I shouldn't like and fix.








I am not sure the photos really get across how much time I've put into this model, so I guess my painting skills are peaked about here, but I am still very happy with it.








One thing I am a really big fan of is the chainmail highlight on the gold, it makes it shine like the immortal emperors rotten fury.
























The last one his eyes look glossy cos I just applied the paint into the holes but I am still pretty damn happy with myself and can put this model away where it will never be seen again by human eyes!


----------



## omgitsduane

I've been wanting to hobby but lately finding myself struggling more and more to get started. Last night however I did manage to detail the tanks a little and also made some terrain the other day. 









Another view.
The two predators are still a while off finished, I need to make sure I clean up all the areas where the red wash leaked onto, as well as any "fleshy" areas that are not supposed to be fleshy get cleaned up. I also do want some moderate wear on the tanks and might try using sand as rust... but we'll see how happy I am to risk that when I get to the end stage.









The rhinos are looking up to scratch too. I am not so sure if I need to gloss,or should gloss the lights, but the lenses all need a gloss and maybe a quick clean up before I do that, but as with the predators they need some TLC before I can call them done.
DRIVE ME CLOSER! I WANT TO HIT THEM WITH MY SHARPENED LIMB!
It's no award winner, but once they're done I'm hoping they look especially disgusting.

One thing I was wanting a bit of feedback on was, with some of the pores in the fleshy parts of the vehicles, to maybe fill them up with some yellow paint mixed with PVA to appear as though they're leaking puss everywhere? It's an idea that will go well with them, be easy to do and most of all make them just little bit more interesting. So feedback please.
I also want to make the holes on the hulls look organic, in that they are not bullet scratches or blasts but actually the hull mutating to push out more eyes or organs, and around the areas I would like some ideas of how to paint something to give off that impression? I was going to highlight the areas with a lighter green and go from there but any input would be greatly appreciated!









My mate has given me a bit of hassle about putting the pieces on boards because last time we had trouble getting guys to move around them, but these wont be nearly as complex and I dont picture something as great as a chapel or citadel being built on a ground floor, it needs to be a little more epic than that. Am I right?









Last for this update is the lictor I'm in love with.. Except for the big claws. I wish I had of just used normal hormagaunt talons but here we are regardless. I think it could use some sort of alien/insect camoflauge pattern on either its bone or the carapace so suggestions again, welcome. I may end up going with a slight dot pattern on the carapace and see where that takes me.
Lictors are a little like moths.
Go to the light.

So that's all from me for a little bit. Having a lot more games with plague marines and hoping to score some wins this weekend! Wish me luck.


----------



## omgitsduane

Okay, I've not done much painting in the time I've had because... Well to tell the truth I reinstalled Fallout New Vegas and it took more time away than I expected, and was far too grindy to be much fun for me.

I did manage to however get around to almost finishing my nurgle bikers first off.








They are still not done, I'm struggling with the concept of maybe having them a lot more "attached" to their bikes, almost like an obliterator is to his weapons.

















And a nurgle biker lord. I figured I would use the space marine biker for him cos it looks so much more rugged and tough, suiting the nurgle theme nicely. I didn't want to overdo the nurgle on him obviously, but he is still quite rotten. I've been using a lot of plastic glue and liquid greenstuff to create rot on models and so far I'm really loving the effects you can get.

I don't have bases for them yet actually, but I will be getting some on order from ebay and have to deck them out nicely.








This squad of marines carrying flamers will be slowly adapted into my ranks, I wanted them to look slightly more experienced and hardened than my normal soldiers and the stacks and belly stuff works well with them. Not to mention the entire squad has faces exposed and rotted away thanks to the old plastic cement. 

I may have to take more photos of just the heads for it to even show, but I think when I paint them they'll look a lot more gruesome than simple helmet marines.










And the true bad-asses of the army (even though I'm not using them) are these guys. I have magnetised the bolter arm as I may or may not want to combi-something them but no idea what way yet, I also magnetised the reaper autocannon so these guys can sit back a little bit if they wanted and blast rhinos.

Last but not least is a couple of small objectives. Me and some friends are starting a campaign soon, and I figure since no one else will, I'll make some objectives for my games so its easy enough to see.









I am running 

Daemon prince of nurgle, wings and nurgles rot.

Dreadnought with multi melta, extra armor and heavy flamer
Dreadnought with lascannon and heavy flamer

7 Plague marines, 2 flamers, champion with fist and rhino
7 Plague marines, 2 melta guns, champion with fist and rhino
7 Plague marines, 2 melta guns, champion with fist and rhino

Predator, all lascannons.
Predator, all lascannons.


I am actually terrified of going up against tyranids so if anyone has any tips and hints to battle tyranids (and not list suggestions because it's way too late, and nids are the only thing I have serious trouble with.)


----------



## omgitsduane

Not been too busy, pictures ahoy!








Nurgle lord on bike, not done, but I'm liking it so far, the powersword could be better though I'm just so drained from all this plague marine stuff.

Another view
One more side









I have yet to really use these guys in game well, but I'm learning as I think their speed could be quite harsh against unsuspecting units.









Ogryns are getting the final steps, not to keen to paint these guys but I guess I cant escape any of it. I would like to rip out the gut plates though and just put more belly/wires and things in place as I feel they dont look that great.

I bought some 40mm bases a week ago for making objectives for games with mates, since no one else shows interest in it.








I actually LOVE this one, the rats came in handy that I got off a mate and I think the final product is fairly cool.









Ork objective

And lastly for today, the horsemen (rough riders), I have a long ways to go with these guys but I am so tired of painting green and tin bits ha.


----------



## omgitsduane

Wish I could say I did the star on his banner, but I had a friend of mine do it cos I trust his skills.


----------



## pchandler43

I know it's late in the game for this, but I've been reading through the entire thread...and it's totally awesome. Anyway, I wanted to address the question you had about what melta damage on a tank would look like. Well from my experience in the army with incendiary grenades and things of that nature, the metal would be melted around the entry point of the attack, possibly even all the way through depending on where it's hit. Whoever was near the penetration point would suffer extreme burns, cauterization, death, talking skin and bone melting. If it was a sort of tank around like, say, a SABOT round from another tank or even a anti tank weapon, than the inside of the tank would look like a ground beef factory...you can use your imagination there. As to the size of the entry hole, it wouldn't be all that much bigger than the melta....beam? (for lack of a better word). 

Know it's kinda late for that answer but I hope it helps 

Your thread is awesome by the way, I've enjoyed every page of it...even got some inspiration out of it!


----------



## omgitsduane

pchandler43 said:


> As to the size of the entry hole, it wouldn't be all that much bigger than the melta....beam? (for lack of a better word).
> 
> Know it's kinda late for that answer but I hope it helps
> 
> Your thread is awesome by the way, I've enjoyed every page of it...even got some inspiration out of it!


Just wanted to cut your quote a little short and grab hold of the points I want to reply to. After playing the space marines game, the melta gun comes off as some sort of liquid copper-shotgun. In that it fires the jet of molten metal in a spread very similar to a shotgun, which is an idea I'm really fond of as it means it leaves the tank with much less of a chance of working, with damage located all along a section. So that's how I tend to try and model metal gun shots.

All replies are always very welcome. I do this thread for people that might take away anything from what I've done or even replicate for themselves, just like I have from threads before me. Thanks again for reading, and the comment is certainly appreciated.


----------



## omgitsduane

I just finished reading fulgrim, and it's really wanted me to get some hobby side of things done that have been bugging me, so first off was the prince. He had so many things I didn't like about him that I felt painting him would actually be a waste of time, so I've taken down the armor on his legs with blade and sand paper, sculpted a more traditional marine shin piece, and added trim, as well as changing the position of the left arm because it bugged me and made him look like an ape. I also fixed the stuff I put in his wings cos I felt bad. Made the shoulder pads more interesting and lastly gave him a deformed gut worthy of the name nurgle.

























Pictures aren't great but show what I have done, which is the important part. I hope to finish the last small details on him and then get to work painting. Shall be fun!


----------



## omgitsduane

I got some painting done, and have done what I think is enough to call it done. I'm not happy with the painting and a lot of the sculpting mistakes have come out now, but I am over it a little bit and want to move on.
























Washes didn't seem to be my friend during all this, but as always, there are lessons to learn from the failures.

Also finished a squad of terminators to a point I'm happy with. I highlighted most of the edges of their green armor where I could but the photo doesn't really help show it. Maybe next time.









I used mecharius solar orange for the rust effect, and really love what it does so easily over whole models. I am very keen to see what it does with my plague bikers and tanks when I get around to it.

















I went back to the other 2 squads of terminators and found that the reason I wasn't really digging them was because of the mix of tin bits and boltgun on the guns and trim was getting ugly. I went over all the boltgun I could find and cleaned up some of the stuff, but a lot of cleaning to do on these before I can call them done.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The rust has worked very well.


----------



## omgitsduane

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The rust has worked very well.


I know! It's quite a surprised as I remember for ages when I played orks, searching so hard to find a good rust mix, ended up using ten washes of all kinds of browns when all I had to do was use one foundation.

Got the final parts done on the bikers last night. So extremely happy with them, even if I doubt I'd use them in game often.
















The console isn't amazing quality, and I could do better, but overall I think I may have tried to push a little bit and really like the cloak of all things.

The fist champion has such an attitude to him I think I couldn't be more pleased.

























I have another 7 biker pieces lying in a box to be assembled, but might save em for the new dex, or make a dettachment of word bearer bikers for demon bombing. But in a little bit I have a 3k game planned with my mate, necrons vs chaos in an all out war and although I'm actually terrified, I think it will be worth documenting it. Best of luck to me!


----------



## omgitsduane

Been very keen to work on my 2nd prince, I might just bite the bullet at some stage and buy the nurgle one in finecast, as I do like most of the model and saves me a LOT of this hassle.








This is where I ended up, I have tons to do as you can see, as well as making him shorter(he's about an inch taller than a regular demon prince), adding details to the scythe and then generally nurgleness. The legs will be the biggest drama, but hopefully I can get it looking clean. 

I went down to the local GW store to cheer on a mate that is participating in the stores small campaign, and figured to kill time I would work on something for myself.








I have always loved this model, and being that I wouldn't mind trying a chaos lord again in my lists, it seemed to fit. 








I tried some freehand on the back, and although not mind blowing, I am pretty content, I wouldn't say the banner is done but now that I have the photos in such high resolution I can see mistakes and things I will have to fix up. 








Made him a 2nd base too for display. Magnets make miracles.


----------



## omgitsduane

another view
last view
Magnet drilled into his hand, grabs the chain so I can remove the hounds when I feel like it.
















Some zerg inspired zoanthrope bases (still waiting for ideas on how to successfully keep the top halfs stuck on the bases)









A plague fly prototype, messy but with some spray might come up good.









And some space marines scouts I painted up quickly for a mate, simply because I was tired of facing grey/black models all the time.

I did however have a game with my guard last weekend against the necron that has been turning my chaos marines into pulp by turn 4 and he found things weren't so fun looking down the barrels of 3 leman russ tanks. I will be making an order for 3 of these behemoths, as well as chimera chassis (for hydras) and some more marine stuff maybe.

Also getting a hold of imperial armor masterclass volume 2 for some inspiration and tips on how to push my tank modelling a little bit further.


----------



## omgitsduane

A lot has been going on, hobby and otherwise so I'll keep it simple.








End results of the zoans I made up for a friend. METAL MODELS ARE THE DEVIL!









My dark vengeance kits put together (except a second squad of chaos chosen)

The chapel makes a comeback
Hoping to slowly work on this over the coming weeks to a point of completion

SQUAD BROKEN!
Tyranid beastie gets some work done









Heavy weapon teams, each squad of 3 with their own basing theme! I have 6 more to make up also after this









First helbrute off the ranks, done extensive work to cut him up and repose him









2nd one with lascannon instead we will see how these pan out on the table









And lastly my new company command squad

I have been finding it a little awkward when enemies shoot at my guard ranks and don't actually know who is command and who is just a lowly soldier so I've taken the chance for a fresh start and to also help with making up squads to fit my new army lists so I don't have to swap and change around the squads too much to find the extra weapons anymore.

I have 3 russes, 3 sents, 3 vindicators and a squad of terminators on the way hopefully shall arrive this week or next but with everything on my plate they'll go on the back burner for a while first me thinks. On top of all that glory for chaos, I am planning to add a huge chunk to my plague marines in the form of more death guard, but using loyalist kits as they fit the theme more in my head at least. Look for more updates soon!
P.S. Sorry about the photo quality, my mate took his camera back so now I'm stuck with the iphone for a while. It seems to suffice so far.


----------



## omgitsduane

Trying to sculpt the plasma cannon muzzle into a deamon head is a slow process.

















A painting project I'm doing for a mate on the house as I've always liked this model and I'll never probably own one myself so I offered, and besides, he will never get around to painting it. I have a lot of work to do and am going to try some different techniques on it.


----------



## omgitsduane

Been working on making sure this vehicle is filthy up to the point I see ork vehicles in my head, so far its working wonders. I feel that I've not quite got the hang of sponge weathering as I'm probably rushing too much but I'll get there. Hopefully.


----------



## omgitsduane

I noticed after lining up all three brutes that they are all leaned the same way and had to cut one up to change that...








Repositioned the body slightly so he's turned more extreme








Terminators are on cork now. Will be doing a mass sanding when I get EVERY model ready.








Chosen are looking rather intimidating on their cork bases. I still have not got a single idea of what scheme I'm going to do for them, I'm half considering using the nurgle scheme I've kept til now and running with that just so they'll get done. Maybe do the second lot as word bearers as they're one of my favourite legions.


----------



## omgitsduane

Still got a bit of work on the hellbrutes magentised plasma cannon, but I'll get there. Need to work on an autocannon variant too.








Based an awful lot of marines last night.








Nurgleing up my 2nd set of chosen.


----------



## Kreuger

Hey Man, that stuff is looking great!

I bought an extra helbrute to do the same thing, convert the heck out of it.

I had originally intended to keep 1 almost stock, but I bet it'll be more rewarding to convert them both.

I look forward to seeing your dark vengeance guys evolve.


----------



## omgitsduane

Kreuger said:


> Hey Man, that stuff is looking great!
> 
> I bought an extra helbrute to do the same thing, convert the heck out of it.
> 
> I had originally intended to keep 1 almost stock, but I bet it'll be more rewarding to convert them both.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your dark vengeance guys evolve.


DO IT! The extra hellbrutes even if I'll probably NEVER use them in game were a lot of fun to cut up and reposition and learned a few things about my sculpting abilities and the tools I use. Worth it.









6 man chosen squad of nurgle with 2 powerfists
















Been a little busy today, I am not 100% happy with what I've done and some will need a bit more build up but the idea is getting across.


----------



## omgitsduane

Been having fun making some heavy weapon team bases lately.
















Enjoy these quite a bit because they let you tell a small chunk of a much larger story.
















So far the count stands at 9 autocannons, 6 missile launchers and 6 lascannons. I have 3 spare bases what should I take? I have a TON of heavy bolters left over, but I find them not a very attractive option at all. Should I max out with another 3 autocannons?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Very characterful HW teams.


----------



## omgitsduane

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very characterful HW teams.


Thanks man. I need to get the others looking half as interesting ha.









The lot of them at the moment, quite a sight isn't it? I won't ever use this many of them in a game, but perhaps for something bigger and more epic it wouldn't be bad to have extra teams.

The big news is when I got home this was waiting for me









opened it up after much spectacle and found my babies

















of course, only this much was mine, the rest was for a mate









Got myself a chaplain and some paints from GW, as I love the fluff behind and the jet black armor they use. A great visage.

I still have one more big package of warhammer, then I could maybe get to work, I'm going to have to buy some cases to put this on though which will be a problem soon. Hobby overload.


----------



## omgitsduane

The chaplain I busted out of his blister wrapping last night as I was bored of guardsmen and have wanted this model for quite a while so I got to work.
I wasn't happy with the cast though, the back and front section of the chaplains body and arm were about a full 2mm off the mark, but I didn't want to wait for any exchange so I got to work.








The green stuff is to try and add a texture to some of the areas, despite there being a huge mismatch in the halves of the body, I only managed to find 2 pot holes, and bending the crozius back was easier than I anticipated, but I won't be gambling with GW order for a while me thinks... or ever.









2 chaos vindicators, in a need of nurgling, but I'm really torn up about what style of nurgling and the amount of nurglfication I want to use. It's proving a challenge. So I may have to do some sketches and see what takes my fancy.


----------



## omgitsduane

Chaplain has taken some paint, rough stages so far, but a long road ahead with some new ideas.

I apologise in advance for the terrible quality of all these, but I have no other option lately.

































The heavy weapon teams are finally finished and I can start work on painting them after I get some other stuff out of the way. Exciting stuff for me though.


----------



## omgitsduane

First off the chaplain is coming together nicely, the lines where the two halves join has given me considerable annoyance though, and if I ever get a cast this bad again I'll be sending off a complaint within the minute. I have ordered some paints to help me with all the stuff on my desk at the moment and should arrive any day as well as the new large mini case that I'll be using for my guardsmen so I can have them more organised than they currently are.

































Painting the first heavy weapon team is proving more time consuming than I anticipated, but longer hours at work isn't helping that improve either. I have lots of work to do still, and some stuff I can't fix til my new paints get here but I'm eager to start knocking these all out.


----------



## omgitsduane

As I play what I like to call traitor guard, but don't have any demonic or twisted freaks people may get confused. I think you can be against the imperium without having to degrade yourself into chaos. So the way I see it, these guys are fighting for the right to be their own men, and not fighting for chaos... or at least they think 

















I went back through my logs and realised I never uploaded more photos of my demon prince scratch build.

























I really dislike a lot of things on him, and especially the length of the scythe upsets me a little, I didn't plan ahead too far but I still think I managed okay. There is still more to do but I'm trying to stick in the painting phase, just wanted to show people what I had added.


----------



## omgitsduane

The finished catachans. I really dislike the models and am glad I won't have to use them again.









Third heavy weapon team on the way. Love the busted barrels I bought online. Proved very useful. Hoping to have them finished in a day, that is my goal for painting speed.


----------



## omgitsduane

Apologies for the bad pics, but without a quality camera it's going to have to do


----------



## omgitsduane

First up is a commission I was given (unpaid, cos I'm not good, and I just want something different) a model from malifaux, or however its spelled.
















Rough at the moment, he was pretty rough sticking together and I should have maybe tried to cover it up with some green stuffing or whatever, so that will take some time to work out the kinks of.

And back to guardsmen.
















I figured out an easy way to tell the squads apart with a small splash of bright paint at the front of each team member, just so if they ever get into a kafuffle together, I can tell em all apart... And that might just happen with the amount of infantry spamming lists I've been writing.


----------



## omgitsduane

1st lascannon team we're finished yesterday. Sorry about the camera, flash works better than without flash. Even if it drowns out a lot of things ha.
















I really enjoyed this. I put so many washes into the recesses of the ribbed section but it's hardly noticeable. I tried and I'm still happy. Next up isa mixed squad.









Bases coming along fine, hope to have them done tonight and the last squad tomorrow.


----------



## omgitsduane

This is what I got done last night. One heavy weapon team left!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I like the graduation of blue on the spikes


----------



## omgitsduane

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the graduation of blue on the spikes


Thanks! I wanted to give it a shot, however the latest batch worked a bit better I feel. Have a look.

Been working really hard lately and so hobby took a bit of a backturn. But I managed to pump out the last heavy weapon team with some very forced enthusiasm.

























I really dislike the way I posed the lascannon on there, and if given the chance to again, I'd have just let it rest on the floor. but oh well. Lesson learned.


----------



## omgitsduane

I managed to get in a game with the heavy weapon team infantry guard army before I finished the last lascannon team was finished. I lost but man did it look spectacular!








First turn I lost 4 guardsmen to the forgefiends hades autocannon, and retaliated by melta blasting the landraider, killing the lord and 2 termies inside and also blasting the forgefiend back to the warp. I also learned that you can multicharge a few units at once and at much less discretion that previous editions, so I'll be careful of that in the future.








Just before the lascannon struck home.

I wish I took more photos but I was so caught up in what I thought was an assured victory, that I didn't bother. I also had a squad of guard survive combat with 2 terminators for 4 turns, much to my dismay.

I was given Angron the angry to paint for a mate too, just wanted to try some new stuff, and wouldn't ever have one of these models myself so I thought why not.
























I think his face feels too dark, but I'm still happy with how everything went, the flecks of dirt on the marines really add a lot to it and I hope to try this on future marine projects.


----------



## omgitsduane

And the progress from the dark vengeance kits...
















As some of you might be able to tell, I went with a word bearers theme for this set.









and a more plagued style for these boys.









70 cultists. Currently sprayed and will be waiting quite a time to get finished, as they are such a bulk section of models I will surely not be in a rush to finish them off, besides dark angels are cooler. 

So I have been busy as you can see, just updates have not been flowing steady as I would like.


----------



## omgitsduane

I apologise as much as I can about the bad camera quality.. I really should try to get a hold of a better photo device, this just feels like I'm doing a bad job.
There was a small hitch when I was finishing up this model however, I accidentally (or just stupidly) used a wash and diluted it a little in a pot of water that had recently been used for a LOT of metallic and so he has little sparkles all over his armor and cloak and sword... but they probably don't show up in the terrible photos ha!

























And my champion/apostle 
















I did try a few new thinks on this, I did line the edges of some of his armor that I could reach without getting ugly, also the writing on the cloaks is very rough but at least it does exist ha. I am pleased with the first two off the rank, but the other 4 will probably push my patience a little/lot when I get there.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The photographs are a little grainy which makes detailed comment hard.

The steel skull on the Lord is a good idea and seems well done.


----------



## omgitsduane

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The photographs are a little grainy which makes detailed comment hard.
> 
> The steel skull on the Lord is a good idea and seems well done.


Hopefully this will help.
I found a lamp, and by found I mean that I bothered to actually use it last night and it resulted in much more detailed painting, also used a fresh brush for details and it makes a significant difference. Pics ahoy!








This guy was a lot of fun, I saw the bones on his shoulder and felt that the little horn like protrusions all over his armor should be bone too, as that's his thing. Not sure if any really show up in the photo, but I had fun trying it still.








The book also I am really pleased with. 

And photos of all the others again in a much better light (sorry for glossy look, I'll have to learn to adjust.)


----------



## omgitsduane




----------



## omgitsduane

The squad is now finished! I will be probably taking a short break from the hobby to finish up a few canvas paintings that are overflowing and then I'll get back on the proverbial hobby horse.
























A few little things I could nit-pick now seeing them in full resolution on the computer, but I am very happy with the results and how well a few new brushes and lamp can help the process.

























Bearer is the word!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

You have good coverage with your red; however it does look a little thick in places.


----------



## omgitsduane

Dave T Hobbit said:


> You have good coverage with your red; however it does look a little thick in places.


This is probably accurate. I brush down the models really roughly at first with a coat of red, then another after it just to make sure.


----------



## omgitsduane

The lord was first off the rank, I wasn't really thrilled at the scheme when I started laying down the scorched brown but with each brighter dab it was getting better and better. I think I'd need to seriously perfect this though if I intend on doing an entire army this way, the rusted color is very hit and miss with my method right now. 









The back of his cloak, I wanted the bear(I think, or some breed of space bear) was killed and just thrown over the shoulder, not really caring for any type of cleaning process on the undersides of the creature and I wanted it to look like old thick blood was coagulated in the fur making it mottled. I think it suits fine right now but I probably could do better, I'm just trying to push stuff out in a timely but effective manner.









The champion. I will probably run him as a black mace, as the rules are pretty tough despite the ap4, it has a slim chance of killing an MC with the amount of hits it can put out and some bad luck from the enemy. Also a small horde clearer.









I've just noticed the tip of the horn this guy has snapped off upon transport back home last night so thats a bit of a bummer but we'll survive ey? 









The camera doesn't really seem to capture the chips in the armor that well from the rusted spots.

None of these are 100% done at the moment, but with an hour or two in each marine I think I'm making good progress! Stay tuned.


----------



## omgitsduane

Started working on the dark angels finally, meaning I am getting all the closer to making my first leman russ for chaos! 
I've finished the nurgle squad, but just forgot to have photos. I hope to get all the DV dark angels up to the standard the Sargent is.


----------



## omgitsduane

First squad of dark angels is done! Well.... Almost there, I need to freehand some squad numbers onto the shoulders of the marines, and yes the highlights are thick in areas but considering this full squad took less time than one of my chosen marines, I am pretty pleased ha.

















I really do like these models though, I may be standing them in for marines until I can write a list I am truly happy with.


----------



## neferhet

wow. just...wow!


----------



## omgitsduane

neferhet said:


> wow. just...wow!


I hope that's a good wow. 









I needed a pic of the nurgle marines done. And they really aren't my best work but I did try a few new things on them which I'm glad to see panned out how I hoped. So a good experience all over.









The 2nd dark angels squad finished. 20 marines done in about a week in only 3 painting sessions. Something to feel good about I think. The squad markings had me worried, but the better brushes I've been using made a difference.









Some cleaner than others, but as a squad, it looks fine. I also did edge highlight the green but it doesn't seem to be showing up well. You'll have to just take my word for it. I did it... Promise 









They are all hanging out together at the chapel until I can find somewhere to store them that will feel safe. Anyone know of a nice matte varnish I can seal them with?


----------



## omgitsduane

Biker squad 1 done!








Dotting the eyes is something I've yet to ever try on a model and I think it came out without the marine looking extremely shocked or as the stuntman for bane.
















Squad markings also, really enjoying trying to freehand, may do more in the future on other models. (very keen to maybe make up a squad of battle-hardened nightlords or alpha legion.)









And lastly a shot of their screens, hope it is a bit more interesting than past attempts of just a green screen with highlights and gloss. 








Very happy with myself, quite a few hours work on them, but hoping the other squad will be done by the turn of the next week and then onto terminator town


----------



## omgitsduane

I've finished the other bike squad, and also one of the dark vengeance terminator squads, but no pictures just yet sorry! I've been flat out with work and trying to do what I can in my spare time but today I forced myself to work on this beauty.
















cut some foamcore out the shape of the doors and covered it with paddlepop sticks to make the door feel thick but not having to actually make it that bad, will have to probably add some hinges to it somewhere.
















































So I figured to let the pictures do the talking here. I need to make up a little most plaster to fill the gaps in some of the building and edge up the corner panels for the outside. I also had cut out planes of glass(plastic) to act as windows, not sure how to set them into the model just yet, but hoping some genius strikes me before I screw up royally. I bought some textured stone paint too that should help with giving it a good feeling for the outside.


----------



## omgitsduane

kinda late at the moment, but a couple of snaps of the terminators (will do better ones tomorrow with the light)
























This first squad was a little rushed, I did edge highlight as much as I could but it barely shows in these low quality photos.

The second squad I had a different idea and wanted to push myself a little more.
















I don't know why the black arms, but it looks menacing right? I am unsure of what colors to use, I don't want them looking as codex as the others, so I may try blue for the ropes, or some sort of purple, experiment.


----------



## omgitsduane

been painting at work, adding what I can during my breaks. the photos are not my best, but I will take better ones after this weekend when I get more progress done. 

















So far I'm really enjoying these. I can't wait to finally get them done though at the same time. because of the black arms and the green robes on the main guy, I'm really unsure what color to do the eagles on the chests, and the symbol on the shoulders, but those should be red/white/whatever because of their actual company, correct?


----------



## omgitsduane

Kinda really happy with the results, some of the grey highlights are a little messy as I don't have any good brushes left, the one I have been using has been losing a bristle every time I clean it so its becoming quite useless. 
Also the pictures don't really show up what I've put into these half as much as I was hoping, but either way I did them and I've spent probably a solid 10 hours on the squad in total and some stuff I pushed myself with to try and see what I could do. I wanted to try and write on the seals but I don't need the added headache after all this time.






















































































And lastly, the next thing on my list is converting some chimera hulls into the mighty hydra flakk tank. I have some ideas of where to go, but want to make absolutely sure I'm happy before I start cutting anything up.


----------



## omgitsduane

Just a small update.

Need to get my guard army up to 1850 and completely WYSIWYG so the updates won't be major ones.

Found a few spar guard lying in a box half assembled so I knocked up the replacement sergeants for the platoon command.









Also starting work on the hydra barrels, I lost one of the tips somewhere and I spent a good hour last night searching everywhere I can think of and with no luck, starting to think I may have to just glue on crummy chaos demon heads.


















Also took a fairly rough and large file to the defense lines and it looks like it had the desires effect. Might do maybe a melta blast too on one and that will be job complete. Spray arrives tomorrow. 

Still have to get around to fixing up the arms/wargar options for some odd guardsmen and also find a way to represent a really cool warlord unit, and that includes making melta gun veterans and making swappable weapons for the other 2 vet squads. Then the painting can begin. It's taken a big step last night but hopefully should be ready within time.


----------



## omgitsduane

First thing is 
HYDRA!!!!!!!!
























I had too many intense searches and couldn't find the missing autocannon end piece (flash suppressor?) so I decided the other needs something, and chaos demon-head tips work just fine.
So much fun was had trying to sort through the bits and find a good looking combination of parts to end up where they did and I can say I'm super pleased with myself. I do need to put some gear on it and also think of a way to fill in the gun portholes left in the hull then I should be good to paint. Gunna be strange to be back painting guardsmen tanks again.

In order for my army to be WYSIWYG for the upcoming tournament I needed to desperately finish these guys









The little strip of plasticard on the voxs casters lasgun was ridiculously time consuming and I never wish to do that again ever. But psyched with how they ended up, might need cleaning up on the GS and slight touches here and there but otherwise, done.









Finally just rag-tag guardsmen that needed a retro-fitting to bring them up to wysiwyg with the rest of the army. So as far as I am aware, almost all modelling work on the guardsmen is done, painting will start a few days after my spray arrives.


----------



## omgitsduane

Had some games though against a mates chaos marines, and also a chaos/ork allies army at 1850 and come across 2 things that I will be removing after this up-coming tournament.
1. Hydras are doing jack-all in every game I have. Not even getting destroyed, they're doing so bad they've been ignored each game haha.
2. The vendetta has been useless as all hell
Granted, some bad luck hasn't helped but those 2 choices are continuously letting me down again and again and I'd rather have more heavy weapon teams for the points or another platoon.... for the future.








One of the games, ended up as a loss 14-4 VP but I was getting close to pushing him off his objectives I felt. Another learning experience.


So the command squad is also finished now, I wasn't quite sure what to do with a bit of it, but I can't be wasting too much time especially as at the time the hydras weren't even built.

















Defence line, big brush with silver, then watered down black to fill in the gaps, orange for the bolts then a silver drybrush over the lot.









The hydras. The freehand isn't amazing, but it was good to give it a shot on such a small scale. I want a background on it with the words "back to the front" but really unclear of a good way/colors to use.

























So that's what I've been up to. Shall post my disappointing results from the tournament and plenty of photos from the day if I remember!

The list is as follows. I would like more infantry, but last tournament the infantry whoring idea didn't pan out as most of my games were only 3 turns.
Ccs 3 melta vox
Ccs 3 melta vox

Pcs vox 3 flamers
Infantry vox flamer
Infantry vox flamer
Hwt ac
Hwt ml
Hwt lc

Pcs vox 3 flamers
Infantry vox flamer
Infantry vox flamer
Hwt ac
Hwt ac
Special 3 melta

3 sents hf
Vendetta
^ Veterans 3 melta

2 hydra
Manticore

Aegis defence line

Veteran squad 3 plasma
3 ratlings

Hasn't been working well as I think I mentioned, but after the tournament I hope to revamp it and add a lot more hardness to it and make it not so easily crumpled.


----------



## omgitsduane

Had an amazing weekend at a tournament on the other side of the city down here in Melbourne.

Ended up 7th out of 28, not a big turn out, but surely it will grow from here on in. I grabbed as many photos as I could remember too, my game that was 

before the set-up for army judging was neck and neck so we ran another turn and I didn't get photos of many of the other armies so unfortunately all the 

photos are of my army. But I'm okay with this 

First game I wound up somehow against a double stormraven, double dreadknight list, and I got completely stomped, by the end of it I was barely hanging on 

and killed nothing of value besides the ravens, which took an entire army to drown out. Managed two wounds on the knights in the entire game despite a 

million shots, he picked his targets well though, knew what posed a threat and nullified it. But that's the ease you get given when you play an army like 

that ey?









Another view.
2nd.
Storm ravens make it in and unleash a very literal hell. Penning the manticore 

about 5 times over.

Second game was interesting, played against a dark angel with guard allies, I was confident with this one and lost it in the end because of last turn 

stupid moves. So disappointed in myself, ha.








Is that a Vendetta guys?
... Oh crap it is!

Deploy counter-vendetta!
The enemy vendetta took about 6 autocannons worth of firepower (that just happened to hit 9/12 on 6's anyway) and pushed on, so I had to use the vendetta 

instead of on other targets.

At this point I was feeling pretty down on myself, losing the first game was a given, but this one I had in the bag, had him down to 6 models, 4 of which 

were marines and 1 terminator and a predator that I had ignored all game.

2 of my close mates that went up with me were having bad luck (our lists weren't even a tiny bit hardness) so I ended up having the joy of playing one of 

them in the third round. He plays a horde chaos marines army... made of chaos marines.

Roughly 65 marines!








Running Huron as he does, he infiltrated 2 squads of marines closer to me than I wished he could, and also a squad of obliterators walked up with the army 

(but proved themselves less than useful).

I panicked, as any death-fearing guardsman commander would, and opened fire on Hurons large squad, downing them to 5 marines from 15 which was good, but 

assault wasn't far away...

HOLD THE LINE! LOVE ISN'T ALWAYS ON TIME

These two shots I just had to take, find it fun sometimes when a squad of ratlings gets passed by an entire chaos marine army and they don't take the time 

to even shoot them. 
PEWPEW
Did he see us?

Eventually he hit my lines... HARD. And all at once. I was actually really worried at this stage. Seriously worried.


----------



## omgitsduane

"This was it." I thought as I watched him slay through the squads he charged. Usually I let the guardsmen take the hits and fall under the chainaxes then 

during my next phase open fire. But I was not feeling I had the firepower to drown him out at this point.









Another shot.

And one more.

Last one. I promise.

The smoke cleared, and I found myself with renewed hope once the lasguns fell silent briefly.









The guardsmen had done it! Smashing down the chaos marines! But they weren't finished...










Another turn resulted in only a handful of chaos marines left inside my deployment, on the verge of breaking but the game ended that same turn.

We drew in victory points, as I stupidly forgot to run my guardsmen towards the only objective in range (like 1 inch from claiming) and we scored the same 

secondary and other points.


----------



## omgitsduane

Imperial fists was next!









Being that they are my actual favourite imperial chapter, I took a lot of photos. I needed this win because I had imperial fist heads for trophies on my bases/vehicles/objectives.

After my first turn, I managed to knock out the thunderfire cannon, which I desperately needed. I honestly thought that the worst was over when it died...
Then this happened...


WE CAME HERE TO PARTY!









So this big yellow space jerk hops out and tries to ruin my day.

Another shot of the arrival.









A sniper tries to take aim at the heavy weapon teams and fails. Going to ground is the greatest thing since the heresy.










The terminators fly out of the land raider and proceed to turn a heavy weapon team inside out, then cop the most ridiculous amount of fire power ever. (literally 9/10ths of my army in their face) but this guy knows how to pass a 2+ and 3+ like a legend and shrugs off a lot more of them than he should have.









Illysander (sp?) and his squad cops lasguns, flamers, heavy flamers, laspistols, a meltagun and plasma guns and he still stands strong with his right-hand sargeant by his side.

Illysander at this point becomes annoying, not for his offensive power, but the fact he is denying me two kills points by being alive on his last wound, and when I thought things couldn't be more inconvenient...
A land speeder drops into a crowded platoon of guardsmen


I moved my guardsmen as far as I could from the speeder, while still being in rapid fire for the yellow jerk, and fired almost everything AGAIN at him. He passed everything, every 3++ and every 2+ I could muster. When I had enough I shot the hydras at him in a desperately pathetic attempt to claim the points... 

And he finally rolls a 1 and loses the last wound!
The missile launcher team clean up the land speeder (which destroyed my manticore, and subsequently exploded, killing 8 or so guardsmen from varying squads.)

The last terminator from the shield/hammer squad again takes the brunt of a full turns shooting and survives, he clobbers the last command squad I have then consolidates onto my objective, blocking me from having it. Imperial fists win! But a close and amazing game.


----------



## omgitsduane

We had to set up our armies next for veiwing for best painted. Had a lot of people come over and comment on the army which is good, and also shocked at the number of heavy weapons and guardsmen I managed to scrounge up ha. 


































The last game was an interesting one, against a list I didn't feel even remotely threatened by but it proved to be one of the most hilariously fail games on both sides I have had in a while, and doubled up with the fact we were in a tournament, it was almost too silly.

Basic gunline style again (didn't get any real photos, sorry). He hit me hard front on and the first few turns were rough on my numbers, then as always I started to thin him out and thats when stuff gets better. Eventually it came down to him having only two obliterators left holding his objective, and I held my two so my first tournament victory!









The flying stand represents his sorceror on a tzeetnch disk or whatever the wargear is. He was a beast in combat, as was his khorne lord (but I dealt with him fairly quick), but rushed up into a squad of guard, missed all his hits, I failed to hit him back, and this exact same style continued on for 3 turns of combat, when he did hit me on the 4th turn he failed to wound while my guardsmen frantically tried to bayonet him off his high disk-horse.

He also rammed his rhino full 12" into my scout sentinel that was left, not touching the sentinel but in return the sentinel took a hull point off in a hilarious turn around.

While all this ridiculousness was happening however, his heldrake was DECIMATING every heavy weapon team I had (360 degree torrent st6 flamer is.. just wow.) so in the end I had a handful of scraggly guard but did end up winning which is what really counts. 

I think that's enough on my tournament experience for this year though, but a few things I think I really learned hard are...

1. Hydras are kind sucky, I will/would much rather extra heavy weapons with re-rolls or even a quad gun.
2. Vendetta with a squad of veterans did jack every single game, except where it finished off an enemy vendetta.
3. Play for the objectives, not for kills! 

Too much overcommitment to capturing an objective cost me one game. Forgetting the objective cost me another.


For anyone that bothered to read any of this, thanks. I'll be trying to get back to hobbying after a much needed break and relaxation period.


----------



## omgitsduane

Just a quick update.


Battlewagon I'm painting for a mate (for free) so the paint job won't be the top priority, more of an experiment for me.









The chapel has been slowly undergoing work, today I finally got around to painting the checkered floor bone roughly to map out where abouts they start and end and how far the pattern goes. Was tedious at best.

























But the pride of this whole project for me, is these bad boys.









One is horus, a mix of luna wolves, and just before heresy look as I don't have any knowledge of his entire look, and the other is our favourite tyrant, the emperor.

The eye of horus is for the back window of the chapel, and the other piece I will be turning into a scene scape of horus' calling to warmaster. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## omgitsduane

Did a little filling in last night on the sandbags and also brought the marine heads up to scratch. The golden skull was annoying me as it felt too bright for something to drab and dreary and I had a lot of fun using bone to bring it out a little more.
Another layer also over the checks last night, maybe tonight I'll be able to go over and fix the black sections and we might start rolling on the window colors.


----------



## omgitsduane

This is what they both look like when in the window, gotta say they really do have a presence when looking at the chapel overall. I think more bullet holes are needed though?


I got to work for a solid hour or two last night and with some serious trouble I ended up getting a considerable amount done despite my obvious lack of skills painting gold using no metallic.


I wish I had of looked up a gold NMM tutorial before hand to give me a much better idea, but in the end I realised I was going too far on the yellow end and not enough browns/orange. The emperor attempt will hopefully be better, I have already learned a lot about what I did wrong. Shame that the windows are not perfectly aligned but all things considered it's a fair effort and won't hopefully attract too much attention.

I am however stuck for colors to use on the circles and back pieces on both windows. Any ideas would be really appreciated. I know I do want a white/yellow halo around the heads, but past that it doesn't seem as straight-cut.


----------



## Winterous

One thing to keep in mind is that this isn't a painting, these are separate pieces of glass which are stained a certain colour; each section is one colour, there is no technique to it, it's just a single colour.


----------



## omgitsduane

Winterous said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that this isn't a painting, these are separate pieces of glass which are stained a certain colour; each section is one colour, there is no technique to it, it's just a single colour.


They tend to have a tiny bit of variation in them, but nothing too extreme. Regardless, I'm super happy with where I am so far on this.



So the emperors section is almost done, I'm not sure what to do with the parts around them both but I'll try and think of something today as I really need to finish this up, and it's so close I can taste the corpse gods fear.

This will be the back window, granted most of this wont be seen, but the broken glass will hopefully show part of a much bigger picture.


----------



## omgitsduane

I did get a few more colors laid down, I'm home from a week away and will be hopefully smashing out the last of the windows (no pun intended, or maybe it was).


----------



## omgitsduane

I've been wondering if maybe the back glass needs more small pieces thrown about, I drew up most of the scene then cut it into tiny pieces, but they could probably go down a notch or two right?

I'm currently painting up the banners and stuff that I assembled for this years ago.


----------



## omgitsduane




----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good banner defiling; I particularly like the mix of structure and rebellion in "They Deceive You".


----------



## omgitsduane

few things that annoy me is because I never set a window for either horus or the emperor, they ended up getting swapped a lot and that resulted in horus missing some window room up the top , I also would of liked to make better sandbags ha. but what can you do? my skills only go so far. I will be making more bits and bobs for this though, such as pews stacked up as make shift defenses and more bookshelves and of course, books to go along with it.


----------



## omgitsduane

I built a few more pews last night, wasted a lot of paddle pop sticks after I realised I cut about 25 pieces the wrong size hahah. 



Glued 3 together and another 2 as make shift barricades. Completes the ramshackle defended position idea well.


And khorne berzerkers, I intend to add a small contingent of my favourite legions to my chaos over all in due time and had 2 kits worth of these fellas lying around, might make a few that are combined with the possessed kit, as those tend to turn out okay from what I've seen others do.


----------



## omgitsduane

So next up on the plate of things-to-do-that-never-end-because-I'm-an-idiot....

Just a simple eldar farseer doing some pointing...


Or is it?

I need to make a stop off at a craft store and pick up some cheap putty so I can begin filling and making detail but I'm surprised how easily this took shape. The other arm I am unsure of what exactly I want to do with it, maybe holding something, or casually rested at the side. and when it's all done I will snap it in half or thirds and place it amongst the jungle.

Lastly for tonight is this.

A quick sketch up of how I intend to make my next contingent of guardsmen a little/lot more chaotic and daemonic than the original batch. I don't know how I'll go ahead doing this to a platoon, but time will tell!


----------



## LegionThree

That building is amazing, really well done. The details blow my mind.


----------



## omgitsduane

LegionThree said:


> That building is amazing, really well done. The details blow my mind.


Thanks man!

Got some work on the weekend using cheap putty to fill in/weigh down and shape the farseer. It was such a serious hassle to do, but already love the progress.


Also got to work on a commissar, as I've always loved the ideas of the fellas, but not really keen on the cost of a sentinel for a single guardsman.



As you may have noticed the explosive barrels in the background...

I hope to paint tiny little yellow warning symbols on them too, keen to use them in a kill team or proper game for a bit of laughs.


4 nurgle obliterators waiting paint 

And an ogre executioner. Absolutely love this model and I am super excited to paint it! But I might wanna relax on that just for now...


----------



## omgitsduane

I started working on this friday night, got a decent hour or two in. Very happy, but more work to come. Many more highlights and some wear/rust/powders as well. I'm particularly fond of the blood in the mouth.



Also did the whites for these obliterators (death guard pre-heresy colors) but lot to do obviously. Still unsure about a few things but we'll get there eventually.


Ended up placing 27th at the tournament out of 52. I won the first game by a slaughtering, second I was tabled by nids, third I came against a regular opponent of mine but this time my guardsmen didn't want to flee combat and let me shoot the orks, they wanted to try and finish them off themselves, and eventually cost me the game (who would of thought 2 guard squads could hold up 20 orks in cc for 4 turns?). last game was infantry guard vs infantry guard but with a russ, a vendetta and chimera.

I dropped the vendetta straight away, but the chimera took 6 plasma shots, 6 autocannon shots, a lascannon and finally 3 meltas out of double range got it. Drew that but it was hard-fought.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The rust seems to have worked well.

The photograph is a touch grainy to comment on the blood.


----------



## omgitsduane

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The rust seems to have worked well.
> 
> The photograph is a touch grainy to comment on the blood.


Yeah I think I need to bust out the lamp for the future.


Hoping another pic of the ogre sells it a bit more, but it doesn't look like this non-good camera stuff works half as well 




I got this off a guy that works at the venue our gaming group frequents, wanted some stuff painted, not to a particularly amazing standard, but done none-the-less. I wanted to try and push myself with this one, I feel I can do more do it, but not really wanting to destroy the time I've put in so far. But I want to keep highlighting until I've had enough. 





This is one of his as well. The Red Terror. I'm pretty sure these days this would be a trygon sized creature right? Regardless, I enjoyed this, the gloss black talons, the bright green innards, with some washes. Was great fun to paint. I want to do more nids... Maybe a nid project in the future for fun?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Crikey, the mantle off the old Harlequin Jet Bike. That takes me back.


----------



## omgitsduane

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Crikey, the mantle off the old Harlequin Jet Bike. That takes me back.


I'm too new for these old fan-dangle metal toys.


----------



## Jacobite

Awesome work on the leg checks there! Did you pencil them on to start with or ust free handed it all the way?


----------



## omgitsduane

Jacobite said:


> Awesome work on the leg checks there! Did you pencil them on to start with or ust free handed it all the way?


I tried to pencil it around, but I'm not sure if it's just me, but I had some serious trouble trying to make parallel lines around a curved surface so I gave up and free handed them on and just cleaned as I went.

I have been pretty packed with work and trying to be social so there isn't much to update with





This is about it. I have been thinking that since I am starting back the chaos army, I might make a new thread just for them, as it will keep things cleaner for it. I will keep this one up for other projects and the guard. I have a lot of terrain on the way that I will have to assemble up plus some pieces for the jungle boards to go.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Why all the rage against flyers?:grin:


----------



## omgitsduane

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Why all the rage against flyers?:grin:


I can't seem to find a way to take them down. I hate flyers because even with the average anti tank weapons at my disposal, I can't ever kill the bastards, yet mine drop to a stray lascannon all the time. 



But this is the end result that I was after. Crashed vendetta boom! 

The baneblade finally got assembled and coat upon coat of paint and this is the final product. I need to wash the front lights and then glaze them, but its where I think I can't push myself any further at this stage.




This camera really doesn't sell the smaller models off well 



For now that's all I have to show. I am putting small bits and pieces in place to make a simple modular table for my mates and me so pics will be up of that when it comes around!


----------



## Kreuger

Hi OMGiDuane, 
Your Yarrick photo looks like it needs more light. Of course not every camera can handle macro photography all that well. But a good first place to start is with more light.


----------



## omgitsduane

Kreuger said:


> Hi OMGiDuane,
> Your Yarrick photo looks like it needs more light. Of course not every camera can handle macro photography all that well. But a good first place to start is with more light.


Yeah I tend to take the photos just before bed and its dark outside which gives off less bouncing light in the room, but I'm always too lazy for the lamp out either. Sorry dude! I will be trying to borrow a mates good camera that I used to use for early posts in this thread and that might help as well with capturing some of the work.

I have been getting bored of building chaos marines (5500 points so far out of what seems like NOWHERE) so I got to assembling a few things that fit the new style of my guard.
Mech guard has always been a big push to me from other guard players but I've been against it, loving the feel of massed infantry holding their own against steel giants and soldiers 9 foot tall armored with what might as well be a full bunker.


The command chimera, the commander is magnetised and the hatch it pinned so it can be put down when the commander isn't showing, basically just to represent which is the HQ during games.

The leman russ squadron I won't be painting any of these til I can procure a decent airbrush and someone with the skills and know how to really help me through that phase. I am hoping to emulate a lot of what I see in the Imperial Armor Masterclass books.



And the mighty plasma cannon sentinels as back up and marine busting! The reason that they are carrying tank treads is that I had the idea in my head that these units will all work together and mutually support in the battlefield and after to get the best out of their respective tasks. And so they all carry gear for the russes and some other bits pieces to give the front runner tanks less worry.


And the full mechanised division together.


I am really happy with the results, I'm glad I had some of the brass etchings laying around, but I'll need more if I continue down this path in the future with other vehicles, which just might be the go as I'm loving the character it gives them.


----------



## omgitsduane

So...
Been a very long time since I've set foot in this thread, or any of my others. The truth is I've been very busy with a new job that threw me so far in the deep end, coupled with studying nights meant I had maybe one free hour a day and I spent that preparing to sleep for the next day. That is well over now and I've been getting work done but just had to track down a program to shrink my photos down so I didn't spend three decades trying to upload (that aussie internet!).
Anyways I'll lead off with this.


I came third in a small tournament on the other side of the city. I went there last year with the traitor guard and came 7th, and being that I got there based purely off my comp score, I decided that I would try and ride the comp train a little a bit to get up the top. So without a drake or demon prince I went along.

All my practice games I had leading up to it were losses. Some horribly bad, some were close games. But I was feeling very UN-optimistic about the list by the time I got to the tournament.
My list was as follows:
Typhus with a 4 man mark of nurgle terminator squad. All armed with axes (cos I HATEEEEEEE terminators) and flamers (cos anti horde is something my army doesn't cover well I thought)
Riding in a land raider with dirge caster and dozers
10 marines 2 melta in rhino with dozer x3
15 zombies
2 obliterators with mark of nurgle
2 vindicators with shields
3 terminators with combi meltas and axes

Having gone up with 2 mates of mine, I didn't expect to face either of them but of course first game calls up a mate of mine with an imperial fist list that I found kind of unchallenging...


Deployment as follows.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3702_zpsff9bc3bd.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3703_zpsc8a40275.jpg

Marines drop down to lure Typhus out, it works, and lucky because he did nothing else this game and needed a few heads on his belt. 

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3706_zpsb1634bd7.jpg
I then spent the rest of the game three-stooging it and trying to kill just 3 centurions. They took 2 vindicator shells which promptly scattered off a useless amount, 2 drop squads scattered too far, one going back to reserve and the other to a piece of LOS blocking terrain... Ugh


 
I was attempting to get very drunk for this tournament to cope with my losses, and also to make the games more interesting.

 
After 3-4 rounds of 6 melta guns and plasma spam, the last centurion fell. 
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3710_zpsad7a094c.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3711_zpsc649e2f5.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3712_zps6472e1d3.jpg
I ended up losing, the game type was big guns never tire, and I thought centurions were heavies, apparently not. I lost all three heavies, but held more objectives. Still forcing a loss. Although minor. Damn centurions 

 Final pose photo!


----------



## omgitsduane

Next game! Against my most hated and most feared army. NIDS!



I don't have a proper set up picture of the deployment but this will do. Tyrant did what I figured he would and got pretty far but I got lucky and the opponent deployed badly and probably picked his targets wrong.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3716_zpseeddea77.jpg Typhus hops out and eats a bunch of nids with no effort.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3717_zpsf1a840cb.jpg Trygon appears and offers the marines a distracting target, which they quickly take off the board thanks to melta gun spam.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3718_zps8ddeec69.jpg
 
Vindicator shell lands square on the warriors, that were out in the open and instantly turned to mush.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3721_zps36608980.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3722_zpsdfd8300f.jpg

He did sculpt his own bastion which is a little bit cool I must admit.


 
Typhus hasn't eaten enough and takes down a tervigon, a bunch of gaunts and half a tyrannofex in combat. Game pretty much all came down to this but ended before a winner was determined.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3726_zps801cb0ed.jpg

And the drop terminators melta'd the biovores then proceeded their way up the bastion to somehow beat up nid warriors in combat. I was amazed at their vigor.
Game 2 was a minor win, I could of done better but our time was short so I didn't move up marines to help finish with the assault


----------



## omgitsduane

Game three!

Death guard VS Salamanders! (another mates army)
I don't know why my land raider was rushing up the map, I really don't but it apparently worked and survived.

Drop dread behind me failed to do anything good to the rhinos chasing first blood and therefor gave me first blood when they both blasted meltaguns back in retaliation.

Vindicator must have opened up a rhino, giving Typhus and his pals some very chewy playtoys.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3731_zpsc8376e6c.jpg

Both drop squads came down on his thunderfires, removing his biggest threat once the terminators are dealt with.


Pretty sure this did nothing either...
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3734_zps9ba3c84f.jpg Second last turn

In a sly effort to hold my objective away from me, while not claiming his own (terminators eat scouts in combat) but a lucky lascannon made it through and exploded the dirty dark green fools and their loyalist ideals.

At this stage there was 3-5 marines left against my entire army minus typhus I believe and the obliterators. It was a pretty clear tabling. 
The next game though was gunna be a real tough one...


----------



## omgitsduane

GAME FOUR!!!!!!!

Necrons Vs death guard. I was really packing in it, having won 2 games out of three, with no major losses, I knew I was going to face something tough. And I heard of this necron list roaming around.

The reason for my placement was as such.
1) no doomscythe so no multiple hits on units grouped up.
2) no blasts in the army.
3) keeping all my firepower close.
4) his command barge cannot sweep over a unit if it can't land after and this prevented such a thing.

A second shot before the carnage.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3744_zpsebd0c8e2.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3745_zps56b59864.jpg
And a third for good measure.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3746_zpsb955b8d6.jpg
Last one I think.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3747_zps12ecc7c9.jpg


I must have been too carried away to take enough photos, but my first turn went as good as they probably could. Sinking a ghost ark and some guys inside, and then pummeling another ark, but the 2+ to ignore shaken and stunned is a bit messed up.
Oblits came down right where I wanted and as I knew he was gunna bring the lord and their barges over they were ready to go. I also sank a vindicator shell into the unit of necrons and dropped them enough to force a test which they failed and ended up only millimeters from the board edge!


Using my rhino here to try and give that vindicator a hulldown result the best I can as my 5+ cover saves had already done amazing and I wanted/needed these two machines alive if I was gunna win.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3750_zps73f637ee.jpg 
Look at the brooding in those fellas, they want pain and they got it bad...

Terminators came down and struck hard into a vehicle and gave it a bit of trouble, but not enough and then the wraiths exacted their vengeance wiping the squad before I could get an attack in...
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3753_zpsa4de3e93.jpg

The oblits ended up dropping the first barge, and to stay alive from the incomming barrage of plasma the lord dropped to the ground. I made the foolhearty mistake of charging him  Causing him to win combat and act as normal next turn. STUPID!


The rhino tries to rush for the objective, being scouring, I had some of the lower end ones on my side and I knew this was going to be a very far uphill battle. But he was still a great opponent and the luck went back and forth between us. 

Last shot. My phone died after this as my mates are selfish and unplugged it to put theirs in sometime during the night. 

The last game was against guard, an army I am VERY used to facing and I had such a surefire win but I deployed and screwed up my first turn on myself, allowing my entire flank to get eaten by a squad of meganobs and warboss (yes allied with guard), his army was beautiful and he ran it soft and we had a lot of fun also. I just wish I had some photos of it.


----------



## omgitsduane

Now will be a random spam of things I've been up to and my army in completion.
 I have about 40+ terminators I realised the other day, with a 7000+ army of chaos just waiting to go and I'm constantly adding to it. I have a serious problem that I never thought I'd be that guy but here I am. I do intend to stretch out to a few legions that always have peaked my interest, such as iron warriors, alpha legion and word bearers plus some black legion just for kicks since I have the abaddon(is it?) model that's from the fight with loken.

 
Black legion rhino top.

 
Plugs for my ears, worn with pride through the tournament. Represent your legion or perish!


Rhino wrecked markers. Something more gruesome than just flipping them over when they're gone.


And the master himself, Typhus.


Action shot of Typhus and his retinue about to cut down some foolish salamanders.


----------



## omgitsduane

Some of you may remember this silly project of the giant eldar statue I started probably a good 2 years ago. (seems my rough turnaround time for all projects)
I finally manned up a bit and got to work on it, although I think I could have done better, I didn't want a perfect representation, I wanted a rough statue made by primitive or semi-primitive people on an isolated jungle world.


Finished Rhino for the iron armor marines.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3563_zpse9503be1.jpg

 
Army wide shot.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3602_zpsf0728221.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3604_zpsddfe96ba.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3605_zps764b2621.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3606_zps6795cf6c.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3607_zps15eb90df.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3608_zpscb98c516.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3609_zpsd00e068b.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3610_zps9963e363.jpg


----------



## omgitsduane

Shout out to this awesome salamanders army!



The result of hard gaming and tight victory margins!


----------



## omgitsduane

The warmaster himself. I am not big on fluff, nor would I call myself a great painter, but I hope I can do this fella some justice. I have been waiting for this model for the entirety of the horus series!


Thinking of going for the seagreen style of sons of horus.


Bomb squigs
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3778_zps59ab3c6c.jpg


Spawn, but luckily I avoided every challenge with typhus that I could and this didn't happen.


Demon prince for the boon table.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3782_zps3d70a3b3.jpg

Sentinel wrecked markers.

 
A modular (slightly) city siege table I've been in the plan for months with mates over and its finally coming together!

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3785_zpsab5aa76c.jpg 
My work was throwing out glass cabinets and I decided to take them all as they are great for hobby.

 
Iron warrior land raider for the next legion!
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3787_zps9399fc78.jpg


Mauler! Finished mostly except for the magma cutters as I never use him. Just love the model.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3788_zps05643d6a.jpg

Nurgle demon prince. I really hate that the varnish didn't keep any of the gloss I was so fond of from the blood and teeth. Oh well.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3792_zps7e4bc8e0.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/teh_used/OMGITSDUANE-PC/IMG_3791_zpscdcb342f.jpg

And that is everything I feel worth mentioning I have done in the past 8 months or so. I feel like there should be more, but there will be much more to come now that I'm all set up! Stay tuned everyone!


----------



## omgitsduane

Finished my horus, although looking at photos, he could use some serious work on the finer things. The eyes are a little lopsided but I am thrilled with the face and cape the most. Oh and the base was a few hours alone.


----------



## Kreuger

Wow, that's a heck of an update. Looks like you've been busy!

I think your Warmaster turned out pretty well. As you said it could use some more fine detail work, but the overall effect is good. Generally, my complaint would be less that he's a little walleyed and more that there isn't enough gradation in the green of his armor.


----------

